# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  джапа вслух - это киртан. тогда зачем нужны четки?

## Екатерина Мирная

> В вайшнавизме, для повторения джапы не обязательно сидеть в одной позе, как это делают йоги, занимаясь медитацией. По желанию можно сидеть, стоять или ходить, самое важное — быть сосредоточенным на звуках мантры.
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94...B0#cite_note-3


а почему не танцевать во время джапы? ;-)




> жапа — индивидуальное повторение святого имени Господа.
> 
> Существует три способа повторения святого имени: в уме — манасика, шепотом — упамшу и
> 
> вслух — вачика. Но, собственно, джапа это — упамшу, повторение святого имени шепотом, —
> 
> звуки святого имени должны быть отчетливо слышны повторяющему, но при этом не приносить
> 
> беспокойства окружающим. *Вачика-джапа скорее относится к категории киртанам*, манасика-джапа
> ...


если киртан - это тоже джапа. то смысл в чётках какой?

----------


## Sharada d.d.

есть определенные стандарты поклонения,данные Шрилой Прабхупадой. люди, стремящиеся стать преданными их принимают и следуют, не выдумывая свои трактовок.

принятие авторитета есть смирение. без этого невозможен никакой прогресс, только ментальные спекуляции и сахаджия.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Есть ли объяснение на боле глубоком уровне, почему эти стандарты именно таковы, как именно танец мешает повторению, а чётки способствуют? Каковы те тонкости и "внутрення кухня" процесса, которые выливаются именно в такие правила?

----------


## Sharada d.d.

у меня такого объяснения нет, я в дебри не лезу. 
некоторые вещи можно понять только после многолетнего следования им. а некоторые не понять никогда, но от этого процесс работать не перестанет  :smilies:  и тогда уже будет неважно почему. 

я считаю, попытки понять как абсолютно все устроено в мире-это недоверие и гордыня, и проявление ложного эго,попытка ощутить себя Богом. Желание понять все-значит желание все контролировать, как Бог.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Есть ли объяснение на боле глубоком уровне, почему эти стандарты именно таковы, как именно танец мешает повторению, а чётки способствуют? Каковы те тонкости и "внутрення кухня" процесса, которые выливаются именно в такие правила?


ну, могу объяснить как я это понимаю. лично я заметила, что когда я совершаю какие-то физические движения, упражнения (по типу хатха-йоги, физкультуры, спорт короче "в здоровом теле - здоровый дух"), то у меня улучшается самочувствие. но дело в том, что мои нутренные эти импульсы к жвиэению какие-то странные, и как-будто живут сами по себе, своей не известной мне жизнью... если я поддаюсь импульсу - то есть делаю хатха-йогу - то ура! у меня замечательное само-чувствие. если я игнорирую и стараюсь сидеть ноподвижно во время такого импульса, и просто перебираю в руке четки - у меня может ухудшиться самочувствие (есть у меня болезнь не буду говорить что, но это проявляется очень явно внешне, что игнорирование этих испульсов тела явно ведет к ухудшению здоровя)...

вот как-то так. с одной стороны, получается что мы должны деражть ритм - и повторять Харе Кришна на чётках. с удргой стороны - есть какой-то другой ритм, так сказать это - другая природа. я даже не знаю, это материальная или духовная природа. Брахман наверное. но если Его игнорировать, то здоровье накажет. я дошла до того момента, что уе не могу просто слепо не думая делать "так, как нужно". я пытаюсь сопоставлять всё это, духовную практику (особенна джапа на чётках) - с моими ощущениями... 

и, если честно, мне намнго приятнее порой просто медитировать... просто повторять мантру, какю я люблю. даже если это не Харе Кришна, а какие-то другие имена Бога\Богинь вайшнавские, или даже мантры в адрем полубогов\полубогинь, преданных... вот мне нравится какая-то фраза, к примеру, (что-то из списка):



> Джай Джай Радхе, Джай ДЖай Шьям, Джай ДЖай Шри Вриндаван Дхам.
> Джая Джая Шри Чайтанья, Джая Нитьянанда, Джая Адвайта Чандра Гаура бхакта вринда
> Гаура Хари, Гаура Хари, Джая Шачинандана Гаура Хари...
> Гуру Брахма Гуру Вишно, Гуру дэво Махешвара, Гуру сакшат Парабрахма тасмай шри гураве намаха
> ОМ
> лам вам рам ям хам ум ом
> Шанти шанти шанти
> я желаю всем счастья
> асато ма сад гамая Тамасо ма джйотир гамая Мритйор ма амритам гамая... Ом шанти шанти шантихи
> ...


и т д...
любую из этих строчек я могу повторять много раз...
вобщем в итоге я поняла что мне больше нравится петь, с музыкой (ведь по Ведам музыка увеличивает счастье в сотню раз), и на физгармони дома играю разные такие мелодии... не считаю. и мне это больше нравится, чем просто джапа на чётках... может быть я дура? может быть вы называете это сахаджией? ну так и быть... тогда мне это больше нравится, чем скучная джапа, с беспросветным унылым выражением лица, - что даже улыбки не появляется, не говря уж о смехе или радости от повторения...

а суть в чем? джапа - это ведь повторение... так какая разница как повторять! 



> Как повторять маха-мантру
> Воспевать святые имена Кришны – чудесно, потому что для этого нет никаких строгих правил:
> 
> Можно петь в транспорте, в офисе, дома, на даче, даже во сне.
> Не обязательно носить вайшнавскую одежду и атрибутику.
> Не надо проходить предварительные практики очищения.
> Откроем тайну: для этого не надо учить санскрит.
> Повторять можно как тихо, так и громко (не беспокоя, конечно, других).
> Результаты повторения будут ощущаться сразу же. Ваше сердце наполнится возвышенными чувствами, ум успокоится, в повседневную жизнь придет радость и счастье. Главный результат: через эмоциональный контакт с Кришной начнется духовная жизнь, полная чудес и невероятных открытий.
> ...


но когда я читаю такое - у меня внутренний диссонанс. я прихожу в храм и вижу угрюмых людей, которые даже на физгармони играют какие-то такие мелодии, что аж плакать хочется и уйти оттуда. почему? радости никакой... то есть это противоречит вот этому:



> Результаты повторения будут ощущаться сразу же. Ваше сердце наполнится возвышенными чувствами, ум успокоится, в повседневную жизнь придет радость и счастье.


парадокс в том, что даже физгармонь не всегда спасает. я понимаю. смотря как кто играет. я думаю, что "все должно быть идеально". идеальная джапа, - идеальная джапа на джапа-мале (четках) - с фоновой музыкой медитаивной.
идеальный бхаджан или киртан - тоже с музыкой, причем медитаивной. чтобы медитация. динамическая...




> По словам Ошо, динамическая медитация положительно влияет как на здоровье, так и на социальную активность. Например, он говорит, что динамическая медитация особенно эффективна для людей, страдающих от бессонницы. Практика динамической медитации преобразует гнев в сострадание, убирает навязчивые черты, приводит к уменьшению агрессивности и депрессии. Ошо заходит дальше, говоря, что большинство болезней происходят из-за подавлений и выражение в катарсисе приводит человека к более естественному состоянию: «Всем, кто был воспитан в нашем обществе, необходимы методы, чтобы уничтожить гнев, секс, жадность, ревность и зависть. Вы сидите на вулкане и вулкан... может взорваться в любой момент! Если позволить катарсису случиться — и это на чем основана динамическая медитация — вулкан исчезнет. Вы станете разумными»
> 
> Экспериментальное научное исследование динамической медитации показало существенное воздействие медитации на многие клинические и деловые показатели в краткосрочной и долгосрочной перспективе. В частности, в клинической области, уменьшилось количество соматических жалоб, случаев агрессивного поведения и депрессий. Отмечено значительное снижение гнева и увеличение позитивной само-мотивации (англ. Self-enhancement). В корпоративной среде было отмечено значительное снижение эмоционального истощения, увеличилась устойчивость к перегрузкам, психологическому напряжению, физической нагрузке, а также произошло значительное увеличение рациональных/когнитивных способностей справляться с ситуацией. Динамическая медитация, имея длительность всего лишь час, дает результат сразу во многих областях
> 
> _На первой стадии медитирующий в течение десяти минут хаотично учащённо дышит через нос[5]. Вторые десять минут отводятся для катарсиса. «Пусть все, что происходит случится... смех, крик, прыжки, тряска, всё, что вы чувствуете, всё что хочется делать — делайте»[4][5]. Далее, в течение десяти минут участник совершает прыжки вверх-вниз с поднятыми руками, выкрикивая «Ху!» каждый раз, когда приземляется на землю на всю стопу[5][6]. На четвёртой, тихой стадии, медитирующий внезапно и полностью останавливается, оставаясь совершенно неподвижным в течение пятнадцати минут, наблюдая за всем, что происходит[5][6]. Последняя стадия медитации состоит из пятнадцати минут празднования через танец_
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94...E%D1%88%D0%BE)


я вот только никак не пойму, как вообще возможно "динамическая медитация"? возможно ли это вообще? у меня этополучалось только на очень корочткое время... когда я просто беру свои сделанные четки, сижу или лежу не двигаясь (ну после хатха йоги чаще), и повторяю мантру. не перебирая четки... и жду когда прийдёт энергия - ощущения соединения с БрахмАном... когда это случилось - я могу сменить бусинку на чётках - и продолжить джапу на каждой... но обычно это быстро проходит - через несколько повторений... и потом нужно опять ждать не однуминуту чтобы опять войти в этот медитативный транс - связь с Брахманом (или даже Параматмой, Бхагаваном) через повторение (без движения пальцами по четкам)...

и это противоречие меня уже ... выводит из себя. я не знаю что делать... и Харе Кришна люблю, и ощущение медитативное хочется ощутить как было ёще до сознания Кришны...




> если есть три вида счастья:
> рай, отождествление с Брахманом (погружение в Него, в его джйоти), и выход в дух. мир - Параматма-Бхагаван,
> то этому соответствуют три вида счастья:
> - рай - счастья всего капля
> - Брахман - счастья как чашка воды-амриты
> - Параматма-Бхагаван - как быдто купаешься в озере-море-океане амриты, нектара, блаженства...


и вот странно, что порой Харе Кришна (именно на чётках!) - не даёт вот этой ананды... даже капли! почему? а другая меитация может дать эту ананду... без чёток в смысле(и даже без музыки)... простоповторение - не на количество... просто из любви... зачем я должна считать сколько раз я сказала слово "мой дорогой Бог"... еслия считаю - то это уже не любвоь, а "торговля"... какие-то попытки "спекуляции" - что-то получить взамен...



> я тебе свечку - а ты мне автомобиль, машину, квартиру, о Дамодара


или "я тебе - 16 кругов - а ты мне квартиру"... миллион и т д...
понятно, так нельзя. 
но если мы думаем, что я повторю 16 кругов - а Ты (Кришна) мне счастья, ананду, блажество, радость - то хорошо это или плохо?
вот в чём вопрос!




> Иисус пришёл для того, чтобы мы имели жизнь с избытком.


слышали такое от христиан? почему нет этого у нас? что-то я не так делаю? а как же попытки проверить теорию на практике? это запрещено? да, чувства врут, обманывают... но может быть это как раз не ложь, а правда? то что я ощущаю во время медитации без четок? что это действительно духовный, трансцендент(аль)ный опыт? а если так, и я его ощущаю - тогда почему обязаловка такая, что обяательно повторять\воспевать на четках?

а если мы говорим "воспевать" - то тогда уж лучше петь! зачем чётки?

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> у меня такого объяснения нет, я в дебри не лезу.
> некоторые вещи можно понять только после многолетнего следования им. а некоторые не понять никогда, но от этого процесс работать не перестанет и тогда уже будет неважно почему.


ну а почему джапу повторяю - и нет ощущения вкуса (если на чётках)? и вот делаешь - и ощущение - "не работает процесс"! может быть внутри Прабхупада действивтельно медитирует на чётках - и у него настоящая медитация - и это работает - амы внешне имитируем (подражаем как сахаджии)  - и думаем что это настоящая джапа-медитация... а на деле - мы себя обманываем и понимаем, что это не лучше даже той "имперсональной" медитации на брахмаджйоти (свет в сердце, душе), который мы ощущали еще до знакомства с преданными...




> я считаю, попытки понять как абсолютно все устроено в мире - это недоверие и гордыня, и проявление ложного эго, попытка ощутить себя Богом. Желание понять все-значит желание все контролировать, как Бог.


а что плохого в том чтобы понять как работает медитация на чётках? мне кажется это очень важно, тем более, что это вроде чуть ли не самая главная составляющая бхакти-йоги... повторение святых имён - это же суть бхакти, так? а туласи - какую тут играет роль? почему так обязательно нужно перебирать каждую бусинку? и вот именно 108 штук. +1. и вот одна мантра на каждой бусинке. а почему не две? или больше? или половина мантры, или четверть? вот есть же практики когда мы повторям ОМна чётках. одна мантра. один слог. и на одной бусинке. тогда в чём суть? в том что одна бусинка - это одна мантра? ну а если она сама состоит из разных мантр - что тогда? ну, если святое имя - Кришна Харе Рама (Шьяма, Радхе) - это святые имена, то  почему нельзя повторять просто по одному этому имени на каждой бусине? и разве это "смертный грех, за который на страшном суде Ямараджа отправит в вечный ад (на миллионы лет)"? да ладно, вы шутите? а еслимне нравятся другие имена Бога, не Харе и не Рама (Рама вообще страшный - потому что убил свою мать - Парашурама хоть и воскресил), а Хари - хоть и убирает грехи наши, но как бы... тогда уж лучше повторять "Хари ОМ", не так ли (на каждой бусинке)? в чём прикол чёток? в чём кайф повторять на чётках - не пойму никак (хоть убейте меня за мои мысли вслух)...




> я считаю, попытки понять как абсолютно все устроено в мире - это недоверие и гордыня, и проявление ложного эго, попытка ощутить себя Богом.


это - другое. одно дело когда буддисты или джайны какие-то стремятся стать всезнающими - и потом обявляют себя буддами - это да. хотя Будда и будда - далеко не одно и то же. как БрахмАн и БрАхман (тот кто познал Бога)... что плохого в том чтобы попытаться "слиться" в йогической связи с брахман-джйоти - и пойти глубже - увидеть и Параматму (всех 3 Вишну), и Нараяну, и КРишну там на Кришналоке? в медитации?

вот этот запрет на "имперсональную медитацию" меня очень напрягает... что тут плохого? ну, допустим это капля нектара - но это всё равно исходит от Кришны... зачем так обливать грязью имперсоналистов? ну медитируют они на брахмаджйоти - свет в сердце, душе - словно на ауру или нимб, к-рый исходит от головы святых, Бога, аватаров, богов-богинь... что здесь страшного? разве это адский смертельный грех?

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> и вот делаешь - и ощущение - "не работает процесс"! может быть внутри Прабхупада действивтельно медитирует на чётках - и у него настоящая медитация - и это работает - амы внешне имитируем (подражаем как сахаджии)  - и думаем что это настоящая джапа-медитация... а на деле - мы себя обманываем и понимаем, что это не лучше даже той "имперсональной" медитации на брахмаджйоти (свет в сердце, душе), который мы ощущали еще до знакомства с преданными...


так и марафон человек не сразу бежит, а после многолетних тренировок, в которых тоже не каждый раз ощущаешь, что оно работает.
или учеба игре на пианино. поначалу одним пальцем гаммы, и не представляешь себе, что сможешь когда то виртуозно играть. и даже когда научишься, сначала по нотам играешь, а только через время можешь импровизировать, ощущать вкус.

почему процесс джапы должен отличаться от вышеназванного, если мозг на обучение работает одинаково-постепенно?

----------


## Sharada d.d.

про четки...вроде здесь частично ответы на Ваши вопросы. https://tainoznanie.com/kak-pravilno-perebirat-chetki/

еще я слышала, что на третьем пальце есть какая то важная точка, способствующая медитации. не углублялась в вопрос, может просто бал-бла. люди любят притягивать за уши,искать во всем особый эзотерический смысл, или просто придумывать  :smilies:

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

не знаю... для меня перебирание чёток - это просто какой-то ритуал. вроде есть в списке 10 скорблений, что нельзя считать бхакти-йогу просто благочестивой деятельностью. но именно так считаю... надо это как-то исправить?

что трансцендентного-то в обычной "материальной вещи" - изделия из туласи? ну ок, она - священное дерево (богиня Туласи Дэви). и что? ктому же она вроже оскорблиа Вишну (и оскорблиась им) - "никакой ты не святой, о Вишну" (и упала без сознания) ... говорил один преданный что эта история не авторитетна. допустим. чтобы это не беспокоило ум - лучше так и думать как он - что Туласи такого не могла сказать плохого...

я даже слышала какие-то истории от Шиваитов о Вишну, Его аватарах... ну там что-то такое что аж жесть... что Вишну такой плохой, что Его там кто-то убивал за его "ужасные грехи" и т д... не знаю. наврное это тоже додумки-спекуляции шиваитов, которые потом кто-то решил что они имеют статут священных историй из Вед... а на деле, если это тамогуна - то зачем она нужна? так сказать "Веды в гуне спекуляций" (тамаса)... прийдёт же такое в голову?

берут своё измышление - и делают из этого догму, истину. абсолютизируют - ставят это на алтарь... а на деле - что там святого (если не чувствуется от этого никого святого духа)?

я знаю, что есть четки без бусины посредине. просто повторяешь подряд - не считая. и думаю это более логично для "непрестанной молитвы" 

вот например такое:



> Чётки в монашестве называются духовным мечом и вручаются монаху при постриге для непрестанной молитвы, для как можно более частого призывания имени Божьего. 
> 
> https://azbyka.ru/o-chyotkax


меня пугает, что это "меч" - оружие... я сторонница ненасилия... конечно, если это образно, и знание - это свет, а невежество - тьма, то тогда мне интереснее, и приятнее смотреть на чётки как инструмент для рассеивания тьмы невежства...




> повторила Харе Кришна -
> солнце маю растворило





> «Когда новопостриженному монаху вручаются чётки, то произносятся следующие слова…: «приими, брате, меч духовный, иже есть глагол Божий, ко всегдашней молитве Иисусове: всегда бо имя Господа Иисуса Христа во уме, в сердцы и во устех своих имети должен ecu, глаголя присно: Господи Иисусе Христе, Сыне Божий; помилуй мя, грешнаго». Здесь используется изречение из Священного Писания, слова апостола Павла (см. Еф. 6, 17), придающие чёткам некое символическое значение: в данном случае они называются «мечом духовным». И это очень справедливое и мудрое сравнение, хотя апостол Павел и относил эти слова не к чёткам, не к молитве Иисусовой, а к силе христианской проповеди, которая и является «духовным мечом». Но ведь занимаясь Иисусовой молитвой, мы также проповедуем слово Божие, проповедуем истину как бы для самих себя и заставляем все свои душевные и телесные силы подчиниться этой евангельской проповеди. Противоречия здесь никакого нет: действительно, чётки, необходимые нам для совершения Иисусовой молитвы, словно изображают этот духовный меч, поражающий невидимых врагов. Все более или менее внимательно, искренне, усердно занимающиеся этим делом – молитвой Иисусовой, знают, что в ней мы не только каемся, просим у Бога милости, прощения грехов и вечной блаженной участи, но и в момент духовной брани, восстания на нас демонов поражаем их ею как неким мечом. Это настоящее оружие, которым мы обороняемся во время нападения врагов и сами наносим удары. Поэтому очень уместно, разумно, что чётки, вручаемые новопостриженному, символически названы духовным мечом.
> 
> во-первых, чётки – это меч духовный, помогающий нам в сражении с демонами. Во-вторых, это бич, которым мы изгоняем из своей души страсти. В-третьих, это символ, это утешение нам, показывающее, что если мы будем усердно и разумно упражняться в Иисусовой молитве, то получим стократное воздаяние. В-четвертых, чётки напоминают нам о путах и страданиях Спасителя и, таким образом научают нас смирению. В-пятых, они учат нас вспоминать о заповедях и одновременно надеяться на милость Божию, потому что одно только прикосновение к славе Божией и благодати уже исцеляет нас от течения страстей. И, наконец, они являются образом и символом вечности, к которой человек приобщается через занятие молитвой, в особенности через занятие непрестанной молитвой Иисусовой.Отношение к чёткам должно быть благоговейное.


а как же быть с тем, что повторение святого имени, или духовная практика вне общества преданных - вообще не имеет смыла?




> В Индии как правило практикующие повторяют мантру в уединении , чтоб никто не мешал сосредоточиться . Это на Западе привыкли повторять мантру где попало и как попало . А в аутентичных индийских традициях повторение мантр - это непростой метод , в котором все учитывается и время и положение тела и настрой ума , иногда мантру предваряют другие действия : ньясы , пуджи , хомы . В индийских традициях мантра - зто целый ритуал


что это за предварительные ньясы , пуджи , хомы?

как правильно настраиваться? и телом и умом? 




> Значение количества бусин в чётках
> 
> 108 — это сакральное число и у него множество эзотерических значений. Одно из них — бесконечность. Так же существует:
> 
>     108 главных Упанишад ( Ведические писания);
>     108 главных имен Бога;
>     108 главных гопи ( преданные Господа);
>     в Ведической астрологии 12 домов и 9 планет, 12?9=108;
>     Священная река Ганга охватывает 12 градусов долготы ( 79 до 91) и 9 градусов широты ( 22 до 31) 12?9=108.
> ...


ну мне из этого всего самы убедительным и последовательным кажется что "есть 108 главных имен Бога - потому бусин - 108"... то это за имена?
и чего нельзя через Меру перелетать? прям смешно ;-)

----------


## Андрей Татауров

В некоторых книгах Прабхупады в конце есть информация в том числе о том, что такое джапа и для чего нужны четки.
И опять же, повторюсь, на форуме уже давно есть все ответы на ваши вопросы. 

Почему вы не пользуетесь поиском?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Возможно, для более живого общения с преданными с живым откликом, ну и чтобы дать тому, кому нравится повторять Имена, лишний шанс поговорить о своём любимом деле. Кому нравится, тот с радостью поделится лишний раз.

----------


## Александр Н

Джапа-медитация в идеале занимает ум и все 5 чувств:
- осязание - _занимать чувство осязания_ перебиранием _четок_
- слух - слышать произносимые имена
- речь - произносить имена
- обоняние в этом процессе не участвует, но можете визуализировать вдыхаемый и выдыхаемый через нос воздух во время джапы, хорошо отвлекаем ум от постороннего и концентрирует на джапе
- вкус - просто вкус святого имени на языке вместо вкуса жареной картошечки

О киртане можно подробно почитать, например, здесь
В поисковиках тонны информации.

----------


## Амира

> вобщем в итоге я поняла что мне больше нравится петь, с музыкой (ведь по Ведам музыка увеличивает счастье в сотню раз), и на физгармони дома играю разные такие мелодии... не считаю. и мне это больше нравится, чем просто джапа на чётках... может быть я дура? может быть вы называете это сахаджией? ну так и быть... тогда мне это больше нравится, чем скучная джапа, с беспросветным унылым выражением лица, - что даже улыбки не появляется, не говря уж о смехе или радости от повторения...
> 
> а суть в чем? джапа - это ведь повторение... так какая разница как повторять!


Есть такой старый советский фильм "Кин-дза-дза", там есть такой момент:

— Извините, а чатлане и пацаки — это национальность?
— Нет.
— Биологический фактор?
— Нет.
— Лица с других планет?
— Нет.
— А в чём они друг от друга отличаются?
— Ты что, дальтоник, Скрипач — зелёный цвет от оранжевого отличить не можешь? 

Это ответ как раз подходит для объяснения отличия киртана от джапы  :smilies: .

Вообще в преданном служении нет никаких догм. Но есть рекомендации ачарьев для начинающих преданных. Четки предназначены для того чтобы помочь сосредоточиться и вовлечь в это большее количество чувств и чтобы можно было посчитать круги, если вы дали обет. Но если вы понимаете цель повторения - обретение привязанности к Кришне и любви к Нему, то нет разницы как вы будете повторять. Каждый человек особенный и каждый воспринимает мир по своему и способности и чувства у каждого разные. Если вам какой-то способ помогает больше чем другой, то это ваше право выбора, если это приводит к нужному результату. Можете повторять лежа, стоя, на бегу, под музыку, танцуя, играя и т.д. если это вам помогает. Если же вы не видете результата, то рекомендуется следовать авторитетам. Точно также это относится к самой мантре. Сказано что именно маха-мантра это самый быстрый способ обретения привязанности и любви. И так повторять рекомендуют ачарьи. Но с таким же успехом можно просто повторять имя "Кришна или Радха". Если вы понимаете суть, но это скорее совет для тех у кого уже есть привязанность к определенным именам, качествам Кришны. Если жы вы неофит и хотите достичь быстро положительного результата, то для этого и существуют рекомендации ачарьев.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> есть определенные стандарты поклонения,данные Шрилой Прабхупадой. люди, стремящиеся стать преданными их принимают и следуют, не выдумывая свои трактовок.
> 
> принятие авторитета есть смирение. без этого невозможен никакой прогресс, только ментальные спекуляции и сахаджия.


Читаю это и не могу удержаться чтобы не возразить такому прославлению смерти перед жизнью.

Если ребенок слушается родителей, это смирение. Но одного только послушания недостаточно для развития ребенка. Если человек всю жизнь будет только лишь слушаться родителей, то что ему делать, когда родители умрут? Разумные родители в свое время говорят ребенку - поступай как понимаешь, как считаешь нужным. Слушайся жизни, слушайся дхарму. На самом деле духовный учитель всегда подводит учеников к этому - узнай дхарму и, когда узнаешь, слушайся дхарму. Этот учитель, дхарма, если его узнать, уже не умрет никогда для ученика. 

Стандарты же, как вещь статичная, не могут следовать за дхармой, которая сама жизнь, как бы нам этого ни хотелось. Служение Кришне происходит не только в храме, где есть стандарты, но и в жизни, где статичных стандартов быть не может. И служение в жизни это главное настоящее служение. Это настоящий вызов нашему существованию. Это нарастающий потоп, который накрывает нас с головой. И спрятаться от этого вызова за стандартами не удастся. Тот, кто спрятался, кто держится за что-то статичное в этом потопе, считайте уже утонул, он уже на дне. Ау, нет его уже. А вода поднимается дальше, и некогда даже вспоминать про утопших в этой битве. Потому что жизнь идет дальше. За пределы стандартов.

Поэтому хотите-не хотите, а трактовки происходящего в жизни выдумывать придется, и спросить, не зная дхармы, будет не у кого. Все рекомендации и статичные стандарты имеют весьма и весьма ограниченную сферу применения.

Нет, конечно тело человека, причины и следствия, условия жизни не меняются миллионы лет, целую вечность. В этом смысле всё статично. Но из статичности строения тела совсем не следует отсутствие динамики в его жизни.

На самом деле, Прабхупада и это говорил тоже. Но многие хотят абсолютизировать частности, потому что так намного легче делать вид что ты жив. Можно пытаться удержать жизнь в пределаха рамок, а можно пытаться угнаться за жизнью там где она течет. Каждый это выбирает сам.

Четки и битва на Курукшетре это одно и то же. Поэтому Арджуне не нужны четки. У него есть лук и стрелы вместо них. У него есть колесница и колесничий. У него есть враги и друзья. Что еще нужно настоящему герою, чтобы действовать?

Четки это не смерть на поле стандартов, четки это жизнь на поле битвы, это лук в руках Арджуны. Флаг Ханумана развевается над его колесницей и Господь Рама надежно и трепетно помещен в его сердце. Где вы видели, чтобы Хануман следовал стандартам? Он живет только ради блага Рамы. Никакие стандарты не могут встать на пути у Ханумана, этим Хануман отличается от Бхишмы. Мы произносим имя, и вот уже Кришна указывает Арджуне на цель, и в ту же секунду стрела, прославляя лук и лучника, летит неотразимо, неся смерть и воспевая жизнь. Потому что сам Кришна руководит этой битвой. Это сам Кришна стреляет из лука Арджуной, и стрелы его преданного не знают промаха. Хрип дыхания коней и грохот колес, этот топот копыт колесницы, этот грохот мантры, иногда он еле слышен и беззвучен, когда вся повозка вдруг повисает в воздухе, и тогда такая тишина, что время останавливается, слышно как воздух шепчет и укладывает кудри над ухом у Кришны, слышно как птица опирается крылом на воздух, и как примятая трава вздыхает, распрямляясь, а в следующее мгновение земля прогибается и сотрясается, когда вся колесница обрушивается на врага с таким грохотом, что многие враги переходят на нашу сторону от одного только ужаса перед этим звуком. Иногда стрела свистит беззвучно, а иногда она гремит как брахмастра. Кто укажет Кришне на стандарты в этой битве? Кто укажет ему на рамки в уничтожении врагов, и спросите, помнит ли Арджуна о поклонении, в дыму, поту и крови битвы, заряжая сразу по 3 стрелы?

Всё, что вы говорите, оно есть, но помните также, что это не абсолютно, а имеет весьма и весьма ограниченные рамки.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Есть ли объяснение на боле глубоком уровне, почему эти стандарты именно таковы, как именно танец мешает повторению, а чётки способствуют? Каковы те тонкости и "внутрення кухня" процесса, которые выливаются именно в такие правила?


Есть объяснение и на более глубоком уровне. Но что в нем толку? Не от объяснения рождается воспевание. А от Кришны. Кто не знает Кришну, ему объяснения не помогут. Кто не знает Кришну, ему объяснения не то, что не помогут, они ему не нужны. Потому что не знает Кришну только тот, кто не хочет его знать. Да, да, и не смотрите на меня так. Ну а кто знает Кришну, тем более ему объяснения не нужны.

Наоборот, они повредят, эти объяснения, ибо будут превратно поняты, извращены и, наконец, в худшем случае, вознесены на престол для поклонения и следования под видом "стандартов". 

Достаточно искать Кришну. Он единственный источник таких ответов, которые не будут извращены. 
"_Тех, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я наделяю разумом, который помогает им прийти ко Мне._"

Поэтому, ищите не ответы, а сам источник ответов. Только так вы обретете и ответы. Думаете ачарьи не могли дать объяснения? Еще как могли. Но не дали. Ради нашего же блага.

Тут вопрос в другом. А хотят ли узнать Кришну, хотят ли найти источник ответов? Многим удобнее всё именно так как оно есть. Бесконечно и даже авторитетно спекулировать на темы ответов, на самом деле в ответах не очень то нуждаясь. Очень или не очень - это ведь вопрос правдивости, единственной оставшейся ноге дхармы.

Потому что это не задевает их жизнь. Кришна очень тяжелый, потому что он очень сильно задевает жизнь. Как бы и хочется и колется. И очень больно колется. Хотя и хочется. "_Иго мое благо, и бремя мое легко_". Кому как. Кто-то когда-то решил - с меня хватит. Уже не покомандуешь, не построишь планы, не понаслаждаешься. Вот вы писали далее - нравится - не нравится воспевать. Уже не будешь использовать такие слова. Категория "нравится" уйдет в прошлое. Поэтому не все хотят понять кто такой Кришна. Ведь они ушли из духовного мира именно для того, чтобы самим побыть Кришной. Поэтому многие из нас могут только играть в сознание Кришны и даже верить что действуют по настоящему. 

Почему тогда приходят? Большинству не хватает любви. И они правильно отождествляют Кришну с тем, чего не хватает, с любовью. Но Кришна это еще не любовь. К любви приводит не Кришна, а служение слугам Кришны. Служение благу слуг Кришны, оно же является благом Кришны. Ведь, вспомните, есть же и враги Кришны. Зная Кришну, они не имеют никакой к нему любви, наоборот. Раз есть Кришна без любви, то значит Кришна это не любовь. _Служение_ Кришне дает любовь. Потом. Но стулья (служение) вперед. А это очень тяжело.
И даже не то, что тяжело, это невозможно. Как невозможно сделать то, о чем не знаешь. Но если знаешь, то уже и не тяжело. Поэтому это или легко или невозможно. Вот так, парадоксально. Об этом далее.

Ведь если на этих стульях сидишь себе припеваючи, и даже чай с киевским тортом пьешь, и в этом известное наше благо, то как же можно сделать так, чтобы достигать этого блага через то, чтобы эти самые стулья отдать, не говоря уже про чай с тортом? А на чем тогда сидеть, я вас спрашиваю?

Так достигать можно только другого известного блага. Которое должно быть к тому времени известно. Потому что неизвестное благо,
оно вовсе и не благо. На нем не посидишь, иными словами. Но если посидишь, вот тогда оно легко и понятно. Именно об этом сказано "иго мое благо и бремя мое легко".

А ведь кроме бремени есть еще и потери. Мало ведь одного торта с чаем и стульев. Потерять статус местного царька, о, нужно прожить это, чтобы сказать где-то самому себе, что "_Не надо оваций! Графа Монте-Кристо из меня не вышло, придется переквалифицироваться в управдомы.(С)_" И даже не в управдомы, а не знаю даже во что, и это тяжелая вещь, представьте, из предполагаемого блистательного Монте-Кристо, в даже не управдомы. Это крушение целое. Крушение надежд, крушение иллюзий. Трагедия жизни. А нам говорили, это великая удача. Удача ценой трагедии. Удача потом, но стулья (трагедия) вперед. Кто-то отдает себе отчет в этом? Нет, каждый сидящий на стульях думает, что его ждет только удача. Золото именно в этом стуле. А если не в этом, то в следующем. Кто из идущих ныне под парусом поверит в свое крушение? Так и мы по большей части бегаем за золотым теленком, и будем бегать до тех пор, пока не исчерпаем все возможности. Пока трагедия не станет вырисовываться на горизонте.

И пока на горизонте чисто, душа просто даже не знает об этом. Вот реально не подозревает. Почему не знает? Ну не хочет даже и знать этого. А зачем, позвольте спросить, ей знать, если и так ей хорошо?  Зачем знать то, что тяжелее, т.к. она не хочет напряга, в условиях, когда можно отдыхать без напряга? "_И учил их, сынков, говоря: 3.Не напрягайтесь ни в жизни своей, ни в помыслах, ибо лишь оттянувшиеся кайфуют,(С)_". Это вот точно про нас.

Итак, почему душа не знает Кришну? Почему хочет забыть? Потому что не хочет знать. Но это не в упрек. Дело житейское. Устала. Отдохнуть хочет. Побыть самому Кришной и т.д.

И тогда вопрос - если она сама не хочет, какие могут быть объяснения? Мало того, что она не знает, и что это невозможно поэтому, так она еще и не хочет знать. Это невозможно в квадрате.

Таков потоп иллюзии. В таком состоянии для души Кришна - просто очередной золотой теленок. Причем не простой, а супертеленок. Даже не теленок, а целая золотая рыбка. И вот, скажите, зачем ей тогда все эти проблемы, когда вот УЖЕ мы преданные, УЖЕ мы спасены (на форуме вот реально обсуждают бедных христиан, куда они несчастные попадут, не то, что мы, уже поймавшие Бога за хвост), а что там на голоке, не скучно ли будет и т.д. Какая такая трагедия? О чем это? Что вы? Какое еще крушение? Жизнь только налаживается. Только ветер наполнил паруса. Как там у классика, и хочу, мол, _"чтоб служила мне рыбка золотая и была б у меня на посылках."_ Чего мелочиться. Сразу ударим не в бровь, а в глаз.

И вот опять, если не хочет и знать, то как же вы объясните? Кому? Ау? Вода шумит и всё. Да и вопросов ведь не было, просто журчал водоворот, теперь уж и его нет. Кажется.

Так что, и искать, собственно далеко не нужно. "_Тому не нужно далеко ходить, у кого черт за плечами (С)_". Достаточно произойти некой эволюции в желаниях и приоритетах. Но эволюция эта вещь не простая и не из приятных. Тут тебе белый парус, а тут груда обломков кораблекрушения. Ничего приятного. Мокро, обидно и ничего похожего на торт. Вот целый мир для этого соорудили, чтобы решить этот вопрос. Хроника пикирующего бомбардировщика. Пока летишь, всё хорошо, нигде не давит.

Нет, конечно, всё это нужно, и знания, и практика, но, с другой стороны, "_заставь дурака Богу молиться, он и лоб расшибет._"

Вот хорошо бы без этого, но, как видно, не бывает.

Удачи!

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Есть ли объяснение на боле глубоком уровне, почему эти стандарты именно таковы, как именно танец мешает повторению, а чётки способствуют? Каковы те тонкости и "внутрення кухня" процесса, которые выливаются именно в такие правила?


*Для того, чтобы не вводить в заблуждение насчет того, что мешает, а что помогает, отдельно напишу.* 

Нет такого, что танец мешает, а четки способствуют. И речь не о повторении, в котором нет никакого смысла, т.к. повторение по смыслу слова означает делание чего-то повторно, то есть делание того-же самого.

В воспевании важен прогресс. Вот когда вы идете куда-то, то делаете шаги. Но делаете ли вы повторение шагов, когда идете? Когда вы говорите про движение, вы ведь не имеете в виду сами повторяющиеся движения, а имеете в виду передвижение по местности с помощью шагов. И да, это движение осуществляется шагами, которые суть повторяющиеся движение. Но каждый шаг ступает в новое место. Вот это важно.

Поэтому говорить, - что-то способствует повторению, а что-то препятствует повторению неправильно, как в отношении движения, так и в отношении воспевания. Повторение еще не есть передвижение. Нам же важно именно передвижение, продвижение, которое не есть повторение.

Правильно будет сказать, - способствует движению по местности или препятствует. Или способствует прогрессу в воспевании или препятствует.

Само повторение можно и на месте повторять, никуда не двигаясь (что в основном все и делают).

Если каждый шаг ставится в новое место, то вы передвигаетесь. Как в ходьбе, так и в мантре. Это движение.

*Теперь, что мешает или препятствует движению.*

Насчет танца - танец не обязательно мешает. Но у танца свои законы. А у местности, по которой вы двигаетесь, свои законы. Когда вы двигаетесь от шага к шагу или от четки к четке, то, наблюдая законы местности, вы пытаетесь двигаться дальше, следуя им. Не вопреки им, а следуя им. Например, если местность идет в гору, то шаги делаете вверх, а если местность вниз, то шаги вниз, а не наоборот.

Но если вы, вместо того, чтобы следовать законам местности, начнете танцевать, то скорее всего законы вашего танца не совпадут с законами окружающей материальной или духовной местности, со всеми вытекающими последствиями.

Танец, применительно к воспеванию правильнее рассматривать как тантру. Мантра, в свою очередь, даже на четках - тоже тантра, как и любое движение. Но танец это тантра с большой амплитудой и энергией, а передвижение четок, это тантра с малой амплитудой и малой энергией. Соответственно, в зависимости от материальной или духовной ситуации, для продвижения иногда может понадобится большая амплитуда и энергия, как если вы хотите сломать стену или ломитесь сквозь хащи, или малая амплитуда и энергия, если вы пытаетесь что-то услышать в шуме или разобрать в темноте и продвигаетесь осторожно, а иногда вообще амплитуда тантры не нужна, как если вдруг орел схватил вас и понес, или если вы куда-то падаете.

То есть вот, при воспевавании, как и при движении пешком по рельефу местности, в каждом конкретном случае, нужно применять адекватные этой местности методы, а не вот "хочу танцевать, почему я не могу", или кто-то написал "мне приятнее так". Это вообще абсурд, и комментировать нечего. Чтобы дальше идти, нужно, допустим преодолевать сугробы снега по пояс, и кто-то может сказать - а мне приятнее на пляже. Ну и как он будет дальше двигаться?

Кроме того, есть разница между ходьбой по местности и воспеванием. Ходьба не обязательно служение, и для передвижения служение не нужно. В случае с воспеванием, для продвижения служение обязательно необходимый элемент. Поэтому все вот эти "мне приятнее" или "мне нравится воспевать", тут вообще нужно отложить. Кому нравится? Мне? Ну и кому тогда такое служение? С таким настроем вообще невозможно продвигаться при воспевании.

Хотя в принципе, следование закону местности, в определенном смысле может быть служением.

Получается так, что если закон диктует одно, а танец этот закон нарушает, то он может быть оскорбителен. Но иногда, в определенных случаях, большая тантра может быть просто необходима.

Насчет вопроса - "*если киртан - это джапа вслух, то причем тут четки*". 

Частично уже ответил. Не только звук участвует в воспевании, но и всё тело. Мантра это тантра. Как мы знаем, разные чакры имеют свой звук. Мелкая моторика при движении четок, крупная моторика при делании поклонов и прочих тантрических действиях создают малую или большую энергию, которая задействуется в воспевании. Без энергии, то есть без тела воспевание невозможно. Поэтому тут важно всё, и состояние каналов и положение тела, состояние глаз, чистота и многое другое. Вот поэтому одного только "вслух" недостаточно. Нужно чтобы и тело соответствовало. Кроме того, "вслух" это тоже нет такого обязательного правила, а должно адекватно соответствовать положению вещей. Простыми словами - не всё можно выразить вслух.

Какие правила точно есть для всех - это привести тело в хорошую форму, - яма, нияма, асаны, убрать грубые блоки, изучать писания, понять самбандха гьяну, понять что Кришна неотличен от своего имени, но имя может быть отлично от Кришны, и только после достижения успеха в этом, пробовать воспевать вслух на четках.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> 1 Слушайся жизни, слушайся дхарму. На самом деле духовный учитель всегда подводит учеников к этому - узнай дхарму и, когда узнаешь, слушайся дхарму. Этот учитель, дхарма, если его узнать, уже не умрет никогда для ученика. 
> 
> 2 Служение Кришне происходит не только в храме, где есть стандарты, но и в жизни, где статичных стандартов быть не может. И служение в жизни это главное настоящее служение. Это настоящий вызов нашему существованию. Это нарастающий потоп, который накрывает нас с головой. И спрятаться от этого вызова за стандартами не удастся. Тот, кто спрятался, кто держится за что-то статичное в этом потопе, считайте уже утонул, он уже на дне. Ау, нет его уже. А вода поднимается дальше, и некогда даже вспоминать про утопших в этой битве. Потому что жизнь идет дальше. За пределы стандартов. Поэтому хотите-не хотите, а трактовки происходящего в жизни выдумывать придется, и спросить, не зная дхармы, будет не у кого. Все рекомендации и статичные стандарты имеют весьма и весьма ограниченную сферу применения.
> 
> 3 На самом деле, Прабхупада и это говорил тоже. Но многие хотят абсолютизировать частности, потому что так намного легче делать вид что ты жив.
> 
> 4 Четки и битва на Курукшетре это одно и то же. Поэтому Арджуне не нужны четки. У него есть лук и стрелы вместо них. У него есть колесница и колесничий. У него есть враги и друзья. Что еще нужно настоящему герою, чтобы действовать? Четки это не смерть на поле стандартов, четки это жизнь на поле битвы, это лук в руках Арджуны. Флаг Ханумана развевается над его колесницей и Господь Рама надежно и трепетно помещен в его сердце. Где вы видели, чтобы Хануман следовал стандартам? Он живет только ради блага Рамы.


1 а что делать, если недостаточно веры в гуру, в сознание Кришны, в гаудия-вайшнавизм? ведь тогда и все эти наставления (особенно "самое главное - каждый день повторять 16 кругов + 4 принципа") - не особо привлекательны... как быть? ловлю себя на мысли что я в чём то похожа на атеистку...

2 я не поняла: сознание Кришны - это потоп, или жизнь в миру - это потоп? уточните, пожалуйста...

3 сделать вид что жив? это как? я на самом деле - "кусок материи" (бездушный какой-то робот, скажем), но делаю вид, что я - душа? что я живое существо? и так все живут, прикидываясь, что "всё хорошо"?




> 4 Четки и битва на Курукшетре это одно и то же. ... четки это жизнь на поле битвы, это лук в руках Арджуны.


4 это конечно интересно... я слышала что "шастра - это астра" (слово - это оружие), или что киртан - это сражение. а вот, что джапа на чётках - это "сражение" - этого я не слышала (от вайшнавов)... (хотя христиане называют чётки мечём духовным)...

чётки - это наверное ещё не битва... чётки - это просто оружие. и его можно взять или не взять... как Арджуна говорил (перефразирую) - "зачем мне эти чётки? не буду сражаться против демонов!" (всех этих анартх, оскорблений, апарадх, грехов и т д)... а Кришна говорит - давай сражайся - станешь безгрешным, святым... ;-)

интересный вывод получается...  ЕвгенийК, огромное вам спасибо!
а то знаете, мысли всякие есть в голове, а вот собрать из вместе и применить к конкретной ситуации без помощи форума не получается никак...

хорошо, если мы сражаемся с какими-то качествами внутри нас - тут вроде всё понятно... но ведь люди вокруг тоже нуждаются в очищении от этих демонов внутри их... 

мне кажется, что чётки (мантры-молитвы) - это не сражение... скорее надо говорить, что это "Операция" по извлечению каких-то оскорблений, грехов и т д... в том числе с пути. по которому мы идём в дух. мир (или плывём, летим... ползём?)




> 5
> Кришна очень тяжелый, потому что он очень сильно задевает жизнь. Как бы и хочется и колется. И очень больно колется. Хотя и хочется. "Иго мое благо, и бремя мое легко". Кому как. Кто-то когда-то решил - с меня хватит. Уже не покомандуешь, не построишь планы, не понаслаждаешься. Вот вы писали далее - нравится - не нравится воспевать. Уже не будешь использовать такие слова. Категория "нравится" уйдет в прошлое. Поэтому не все хотят понять кто такой Кришна. Ведь они ушли из духовного мира именно для того, чтобы самим побыть Кришной. Поэтому многие из нас могут только играть в сознание Кришны и даже верить что действуют по настоящему. 
> 
> 6 Удача потом, но стулья (трагедия) вперед. Кто-то отдает себе отчет в этом? Нет, каждый сидящий на стульях думает, что его ждет только удача. Золото именно в этом стуле.
> 
> 7 В воспевании важен прогресс. Вот когда вы идете куда-то, то делаете шаги. Но делаете ли вы повторение шагов, когда идете? Когда вы говорите про движение, вы ведь не имеете в виду сами повторяющиеся движения, а имеете в виду передвижение по местности с помощью шагов. И да, это движение осуществляется шагами, которые суть повторяющиеся движение. Но каждый шаг ступает в новое место. Вот это важно.
> Поэтому говорить, - что-то способствует повторению, а что-то препятствует повторению неправильно, как в отношении движения, так и в отношении воспевания. Повторение еще не есть передвижение. Нам же важно именно передвижение, продвижение, которое не есть повторение.
> Правильно будет сказать, - способствует движению по местности или препятствует. Или способствует прогрессу в воспевании или препятствует.
> 
> ...


5 так а как же заставить себя так, чтобы понравилось то что не нравится? вот эта горькая пилюля для "больной желтухой" - как её прописать себе? вот не хочу, а надо? прям кажется "буду повторять джапу на ч1тках - но только черех свой\мой труп"...

хотя вы немного правы... вот потому и лучше (п)оказаться мёртвой - чтобы захотелось повторять... иначе если я живая или кажусь живой - это не то... лучше быть "мёртвой" - тогда захочется повторять Харе Кришна - чтобы эти святые имена воскресили меня от "смертоносной самсары" (которая как ад)... сколько можно уже - миллионы жизнй вот так страдать в этой самсаре? надоело уже!

6 что-то прям вспомнилась история про "золотой унитаз" Януковича... "давай сюда свой стул" (золотой унитаз) ;-) хотя это шутка, надеюсь никто не обидится (Янукович как известно, уже в прошлом)...

да, мы пытаемся быть такими "Януковичами", Кришнами - править не только семьёй, страной, Землёй - нет, всей вселенной (вот и решили создаватьсвои вселенный как Брахмы)...

7 я понимаю, к чему вы... есть такая "Беговая дорожка", или точнее "тренажёр для бега" - ты бегаешь на месте, а под тобой едет платформа - как на эскалаторе в метро... и кажется что бежишь вперёд - но нет! ты стоишь на месте... хотя думаешь что перевигаешься... (как там в Гите: действие в бездействии и наоборот, как это заметить?)...

плывёшь на лодке через океан самсары - а тут... оказалось что она привязана... и передвигаешь ногами - ничего, вёслами махаешь - и ничего...

или как даже говорится "холостыми патронами стреляешь" - и ничего... если бы Арджуна стрелял "холостыми", игрушечными стрелами - то он бы никого не убил - ни одного демона...
хм...

я вспомнила: садху - это тот, у кого есть меч (знания, йоги, отречения), и он - остро режет... то есть получается, если у нас есть мантра (чётки, физгармонь и т д и т п) - то мы можем при помощи этого инструмента отрезать верёвку, которая держит нашу лодку в океане самсары, так?

так может быть я перепутала прявязанность лодки к берегу этого мира (материального), и вообще привязанность...?

ну то есть если нужно плыть через океан - то путь долог... но если сам океан и есть привязанность - то его можно перепрыгнуть - как прыгают через след от копыта коровы?

ух ты! ;-) я даже не задумывалась над этим! так вот оно что! оказывается океан самсары - это просто "лужа"! И достаточно сказать "Харе Кришна" - и ты перепрыгнул лужу!

но тогда вопрос - а если это так - то зачем так много повторять... ведь раз - и перешагнула через лужу... ну то есть океан... а, ну да, у меня ноги не такие длинные как у этого... Бумера...

о...я вспомнила... преданный, который мадхьяма - у него одна нога здесь (в мат. мире), другая - там ( в дух мире)... но это значит что и его тоже держат привязанности? значит он тоже веслует-веслует - а лодка не плывёт? или он уже в пути - плывёт через океан, но посколькоу ноги не бесконечно длинные- то он еще на пол-пути? и "одна нога здесь" - значит что он в середине этого океана самсары??? ух, аж страшно!




> Танец, применительно к воспеванию правильнее рассматривать как тантру. Мантра, в свою очередь, даже на четках - тоже тантра, как и любое движение.


да ну? а почему это "любое движение есть тантра" ? (я только помню у Ленина "движение - это жизнь") (ну то есть понятно движение - это признак существа живого, жизни, души)...

а то прям думаю нежели тут при чём то тот самый "тантрический с...с", о котором все слышали?




> танец это тантра с большой амплитудой и энергией, а передвижение четок, это тантра с малой амплитудой и малой энергией. Соответственно, в зависимости от материальной или духовной ситуации, для продвижения иногда может понадобится большая амплитуда и энергия, как если вы хотите сломать стену или ломитесь сквозь хащи


та-а-ак... ну, хорошо.. "грех - это стена между нами и Богом (Кришной, преданными)"... и допустим вся самсара и весь материалный мир - это грех... большая стена между нами и Кришной... и нужно её пробить... и она имеет бесконечно бьльшую толщину... какая там толщина оболочек вселенных ? они же там покрыты и ложным эго, и всеми материальными элементами? что это за оболочки ... это тоже какие-то наши обусловленности? или это оболчки - обусловленность Брахмы-творца, а не наши? 
а у нассвои оболчки - чакры и прочее?

а, кажется я стала понимать... ;-) то есть наши ауры, наши чакры - это тоже стенки типа того самого греха, которые отделяют нас от Кришны, так? потмоу мы не должны прорабатывать чакры? хотя...странно! чем чище чакры, аура - тем лучше ведь?

или тут дело в том, что эти оболочки можно преобразовать качественно?
и они превращаются из тамасичных и раджасичных - в саттвичные? а потом и вообще стают духовными?
хм...

мда... если стены греза такие толстые, то точно амплитуда должна быть большая...
но я вот думаю... 
вот вспомнила один прикол - чётки кто-то нарисовал в виде бензопилы... ок, это понятно, если мешает ветка (паразитирующая на дереве Дхармы\Кришны\Вед) - тут всё ок... а если это стена деревянная, стена греха - между мной и Богом, Кришной - её тоже можно распилять...

хм... так получается, что даже если я не полностью снесу всю стену греха - то через дыру в стене я могу пробраться в духовный мир (то есть КРишна меня вытащит через неё?)...

хм... а ... я вспомнила, в момент смерти душа выходит через кантху - чакру на шее (пятую) - и потому там - канти-мала из туласи...ок... а что такого с нашими пальцами - большим и средним - что именно ими нужно касаться к бусинкам?

так вот подумать, если между нами и Богом - большой слой "земли" или прочем подобной материи - то нужно еще и поработать "шахтёром", или кротом - чтобы эту землю отрыть - и выбраться из "пещеры" (подземелья) - наружу - и увидеть свет (причём даже так может оказаться стекло саттва-гуны - розовые очки могут помешать увидеть настоящий цвет Кришны)... а если еще и стекло "испорченное", кривое (как в зазеркалье, или в комнате с кривыми зеркалами) - то вообще ;-)....

кстати, вспомнился один танец - танц Шивы... он (танец) разрушает всю материю... было бы неплохо вот так танцевать - чтобы все грехи, все гуны, вся материя разрушалась... ну хотя бы та, что касается моего тела (хотя это опасно- можно и умереть ведь без тела, еслиего разрушить - танцем или как-то еще... тантрой?)...




> как если вы хотите сломать стену или ломитесь сквозь хащи, или малая амплитуда и энергия, если вы пытаетесь что-то услышать в шуме или разобрать в темноте и продвигаетесь осторожно, а иногда вообще амплитуда тантры не нужна, как если вдруг орел схватил вас и понес, или если вы куда-то падаете.


это всё очень интересный и понятные образы... спасибо ;-)
да, живу я как в лесу - и везде заросли грехов... сплошные анартхи ростут вокруг... и бедное деревце бхакти такие не ухоженное - надо его поливать, защищать... удобрять... анартхи и грехи искоренять... хм...

ага.. и тут прилетело НЛО и забрало меня на Кришналоку... ура ;-)



> Какие правила точно есть для всех - это привести тело в хорошую форму, - яма, нияма, асаны, убрать грубые блоки, изучать писания, понять самбандха гьяну, понять что Кришна неотличен от своего имени, но имя может быть отлично от Кришны, и только после достижения успеха в этом, пробовать воспевать вслух на четках.


так а как убираются эти грубые блоки?вы имеете грубые блоки-кирпичи, из которых выстроена стена (непрозрачная) между мной и Кришной?

и почему:



> Кришна неотличен от своего имени, но имя может быть отлично от Кришны


как это понять? Вот я позову мужа, но ясно что он не появится у меня на языке... как там говорится "сказала Кришна - и Он затанцевал на языке" ;-)

так это... если я скажу Харе Кришна и Рама, и Они все появятся на языке - то опасноокажется глотать - а то скушаю их всех - и не будет больше Бога... ;-( как мы будем без Него жить ;-( (а-ха-ха, аж смешно ;-) )...


Спасибо,  ЕвгенийК, вы мне подняли настроение ;-)
Хари бол!

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> 1 а что делать, если недостаточно веры в гуру, в сознание Кришны, в гаудия-вайшнавизм? ведь тогда и все эти наставления (особенно "самое главное - каждый день повторять 16 кругов + 4 принципа") - не особо привлекательны... как быть? ловлю себя на мысли что я в чём то похожа на атеистку...


Ну просто жить дальше. Выше головы не прыгнешь. Если нет мотива то и делать ничего не будешь. Сознание Кришны не для всех, а для тех, кто уже не может без этого. 

_«Мой дорогой друг! Если ты все еще жаждешь наслаждаться мирской дружбой и любовью, не ходи на берег Ямуны, не смотри на улыбающегося Говинду! Он играет на флейте, Его тело, изогнутое в трех местах, освещает полная луна! Он украдет твое сердце, ты станешь безумцем и забудешь своих мирских друзей и подруг!» Шрила Рупа Госвами, «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху», 1.2.39»_

Люди приходят к Кришне не потому что они знакомятся с ним в Исккон, а потому что Кришна уже пришел в их жизнь до этого, он и привел их в сознание Кришны. Кришна приводит людей в сознание Кришны. На берег Ямуны бегут только те, кому Кришна уже дорог. Часто в Исккон приходят люди, которые хотят избавиться от проблем, но там где Кришна, там проблем всегда будет больше, т.к. Кришна это самый котел жизни. К Кришне приходят не от проблем, а потому что им дорог Кришна, и ради него они готовы на еще бОльшие проблемы. Вспомните историю друга Кришны Арджуны. Больше проблем, чем у Пандавов, сложно найти. Поэтому, заботясь о людях, путь этот сделан сложен. И пройти этот путь может только тот, кому Кришна уже дорог, и поэтому он готов на многое ради Него.

Поэтому если нет веры, если Кришна еще не дорог, ну может это ваше счастье, ничего тут не сделаешь, потому что когда Кришна украдет ваше сердце, то дороги назад не будет (см. цитату Рупы Госвами выше)



> 2 я не поняла: сознание Кришны - это потоп, или жизнь в миру - это потоп? уточните, пожалуйста...


Жизнь в миру



> 3 сделать вид что жив? это как? я на самом деле - "кусок материи" (бездушный какой-то робот, скажем), но делаю вид, что я - душа? что я живое существо? и так все живут, прикидываясь, что "всё хорошо"?


Ну пару примеров. Например сидят, бубнят и считают что это уже служение, что уже мы преданные. И что это бубнение долг. И что я  должен эти 16 кругов и несмотря на то, что они на одном месте, что это какое-то типа дело. Ну сам себе назначил. А в это время настящие дела, настоящая жизнь, она где-то мимо. Как там, "жизнь это то, что происходит в то время, пока строишь свои планы". Вот подобные 16 кругов это "строишь свои планы", это не жизнь. Это делать вид. Отстрелялся и свободен.

Второй пример.
Ну есть такие гаджеты сейчас, на двух колесах, дети все на них сейчас ездят, не знаю, как называется. Вот дети типа передвигаются, но на самом деле ездит гаджет. А ножки ребенка всё атрофируются и атрофируются. И даже соревнуются «я» быстрей – нет «я» быстрей.  На самом деле ни один ни другой вообще ничего не делают. Соревнуются гаджеты. Никакого я. Он не едет, он катается. Ну таким вот образом и вся наша жизнь, вы не живете и не действуете, вы кидаете в топку топливо, и машина тела всё делает, а вы катаетесь. В долг перед теми, кто служит топливом. Потом приходится за это платить. Поэтому после смерти машины тела нужно будет отрабатывать. Ад или животное тело и т.д.  А при жизни тела тратить ресурсы умеренно, экономно, иначе оно перестает работать уже сейчас.
Собственно, отсюда идея 4-х принципов. Чем меньше тратишь чужого, тем легче потом самому впрягаться. Духовная жизнь – это жизнь самостоятельная, поэтому настоящая. Это тяжело и утомительно. Нужно самому ножками, а не на гаджете кататься. Ну вот, для начала 4 принципа хотя бы. Хоть какая-то аскеза. Потому что настоящая духовная жизнь это аскеза нон-стоп. Никакой топки, никакой шары, никакого кредита, наоборот, сам живешь и сам производишь благо.
Поэтому духовный мир и хорош, что все там производят благо. Поэтому там нет недостатка ни в чем. А материальный мир плох тем, что благо ограничено, как выданный банком кредит, и его на всех не хватает и надолго не хватает. Зато тут можно жить за этот кредит за чужой счет и ножки свесить. Но не долго и счастья нет. Такой сон-отдых от духовной жизни. Спим и видим сон материального мира.



> хорошо, если мы сражаемся с какими-то качествами внутри нас - тут вроде всё понятно... но ведь люди вокруг тоже нуждаются в очищении от этих демонов внутри их...


Христиане на это отвечают так – спасись сам и тысячи спасутся вокруг тебя. (С. Саровский). Ведь если вы сами не умеете плавать, то как поможете утопающему?
Насчет сражаемся с качествами, зачем с ними сражаться? Кришна сражается с ними. А наше дело служить Кришне. Ведь почитайте Кришна лилу – Кришна сражается с демонами, а жители Вриндавана нет, они не сражаются. Они пасут коров, делают йогурт и масло. Демоны вообще полезные союзники, Вишну посоветовал в лиле пахтанья океана совместно с демонами пахтать, но кто на самом деле пахтал? Кто был черепахой, Васуки, Аджитой? Все Вишну делал. Остальные рядом стоял и пытались помогать. Арждуна типа сражается да, только куда он без Кришны? Кришна ведет повозку, Кришна обманывает врага, Кришна указывает на цель, стрела Кришны летит, кони Кришны скачут, повозка Кришны везет, Кришна защищает Арджуну от стрел, еще и уговаривает Арджуну не выпендриваться, а Арджуна только смотрит на Кришну и держит лук, больше ничего. Не берите на себя неподъемного – сражаться с качествами это нам не под силу.  Познакомьтесь с Кришной,  служите ему, и он всё устроит. А еще говорят что только  во Вриндаване даже на шее у Кришны ездят. Да везде ездят. Во всех лилах всё Кришна за всех делает. Так что служить Кришне выгодное дело.



> 5 так а как же заставить себя так, чтобы понравилось то что не нравится? вот эта горькая пилюля для "больной желтухой" - как её прописать себе? вот не хочу, а надо? прям кажется "буду повторять джапу на ч1тках - но только черех свой\мой труп"...


Это большое большое заблуждение всех практикующих. Кришна сладкий. Слаще меда и сахара. Шиварам махарадж в какой то своей книжке писал, что Кришна это сладость сладкого. Если то, что вы практикуете, горько, то вы не практикуете ничего, связанного с Кришной. ВСЁ, связанное с Кришной, очень нектарно. Пересмотрите практику.
Если не хочу, а надо, это вообще нонсенс. Кришна всепривлекающий. Если вас он не привлекает, то это не Кришна. По этому принципу легко проверить. То, что вас привлекает, это и есть Кришна.  Чем больше привлекает, тем больше там Кришны. Если вся ваша сущность, и телесная и духовная устремилась куда-то в одном порыве, то это Кришна. Запишите себе Кришна – всепривлекающий.  Всё остальное – не Кришна. Даже демоны ночью не спят, думают о Кришне, так он их привлекает. Тем более все остальные. Просто люди не знают что то, что их привлекает, это Кришна. Поэтому они в иллюзии. Их ум отождествляет это с чем-то другим. Это мой ребенок, думает он, или это мой возлюбленный или это мой любимый пейзаж или торт или мелодия или красота и богатство. Чушь. Если всё это их привлекает, то всё это Кришна. Но это только крошечный кусочек Кришны. Целый же Кришна, это такое….вот всё что любите, сложите в одно и оно качественно должно быть такое, что стремление ваше к этому увеличится до бесконечности, вот это Кришна.
Поэтому повторять джапу через труп, ну это садизм. Там точно нет Кришны.



> 7 я понимаю, к чему вы... есть такая "Беговая дорожка", или точнее "тренажёр для бега" - ты бегаешь на месте, а под тобой едет платформа - как на эскалаторе в метро... и кажется что бежишь вперёд - но нет! ты стоишь на месте... хотя думаешь что перевигаешься... (как там в Гите: действие в бездействии и наоборот, как это заметить?)...


Заметить очень просто. Кришна, как описано выше, мягко говоря, очень сладкий, и всё наше существо неудержимо рвется к нему. Настолько неудержимо, что если рядом вдруг появится Кришна, то нас просто разорвет, втянет в него как в черную дыру. От нас останется только пустое место. Он заполнит собой всё наше существо и всё наше сознание. Поэтому, кстати, преданные всегда в разлуке. Ну это мы отвлеклись, так вот. Когда начинают воспевать, то как вы говорите, сладости ноль. Это значит, что Кришна бесконечно далеко. Если вы не стоите на месте, а приближаетесь, то сладость эта растет и ваше устремление к нему растет. Вот и вся премудрость. Если на каждом шаге Кришна ближе, то значит вы не стоите на месте. Разве не так в природе? Вот есть где-то гора – Эверест. Так далеко, что и не видно. Если вы идете в сторону горы, то гора идет к вам (становится ближе). Растет. Так вы узнаете, что двигаетесь в сторону горы. Если идете обратно – гора уменьшается. Ровно то же самое в воспевании. Четки отмеряют ваши шаги. Если шагов нет, горизонт бесконечно пуст, то и воспевания нет. Стоите на месте.

Рыба ищет где глубже, а человек где лучше. Каждый знает что такое лучше. Иначе он не человек. Произнесите два разных звука. Вы сможете сказать какой из них лучше? Просто лучше, как благо, красота, сладость, мягкость, твердость, блеск, гармоничность, тепло и прохлада, мужественность и привлекательность, просто лучше и всё. Одна песня нам нравится другая нет. Один голос нам больше нравится чем другой. Значит то что нам лучше - там больше вашего Кришны. Тот звук что вам лучше, там больше вашего Кришны. Это и есть верное направление движения.




> я вспомнила: садху - это тот, у кого есть меч (знания, йоги, отречения), и он - остро режет... то есть получается, если у нас есть мантра (чётки, физгармонь и т д и т п) - то мы можем при помощи этого инструмента отрезать верёвку, которая держит нашу лодку в океане самсары, так?


Нет, мантрой вы не отрежете. Мантра состоит из имен Вишну. Если в вашем воспевании имена неотличны от Вишну, то Вишну вытянет. Есть картинка хорошая на эту тему.  Вы тянетесь к Вишну, и он уже вытянет.






> так может быть я перепутала прявязанность лодки к берегу этого мира (материального), и вообще привязанность...?


Это одно и то же. Привязанность иллюзорна. Ум наполнен самскарами. Ложными отождествлениями. Они держат нас, как привязанность к мобильному телефону. Когда ложные самскары в результате служения Кришне будут заменены на истинные, вы увидите, что веревки нет никакой. Человек торчит в телефоне пока у него не появятся настоящие неотложные дела. В этот момент он осознает что привязанности к телефону нет. Ему вообще нет дела до телефона, когда есть настоящие дела в настоящей жизни. Когда жизнь бьет через край, то разве будет кто-то скроллить картинки в инстаграмме? Поэтому веревку рубить без толку. Её нет. Нужно найти свою настоящую жизнь.




> ну то есть если нужно плыть через океан - то путь долог... но если сам океан и есть привязанность - то его можно перепрыгнуть - как прыгают через след от копыта коровы?


Да, на самом деле это небольшой океан и его вообще нет. Но не имея опыта таких прыжков, он кажется необъятным. Просто мы отвернулись от Кришны и сразу вокруг океан. Но как только повернемся, то и нет никакого океана. Всё вокруг Кришна. Вы не вспомните даже про этот океан .



> но тогда вопрос - а если это так - то зачем так много повторять... ведь раз - и перешагнула через лужу... ну то есть океан... а, ну да, у меня ноги не такие длинные как у этого... Бумера...


Повторять много не обязательно. В шастрах ведь сказано – один раз сказал имя и свободен. Только чтоб так сказать, мы ведь обычно не умеем. Знаете, распятого Иисуса. «Слово было у Бога и слово было Бог». То есть Имя было Бог.  Распятый означает, что  Бог умер. Это означает, что слово больше не Бог. Но Бог ведь не умер? Значит слово наше умерло. Вот это умершее слово и есть распятый Иисус. Вот нам нужно Иисуса воскресить. Слово наше нужно воскресить. Оживить слово. Три дня достаточно, говорят. На третий день воскрес. У кого три, а у кого больше. Вот как воскресите, так и будет. Тут ведь  главное чтобы духовные ноги были длинные. Есть хорошая картинка для этого.



Можно даже расчет произвести. Где земля, а где оболочки вселенной, за которыми духовный мир? Расстояние от Земли около 250 миллионов йоджан. Такого размера должны быть духовные ноги, чтобы за один раз сказать имя Кришна. Йоджана это 13.8 км. А размер души – тысячная кончика волоса. Поэтому для души без тела никак невозможно спастись из океана. Размеры несозмеримы. Но ум наш, без тренировок достигает границы земли. Это, например 1 йоджан (высота Евереста 8.8км). Значит если каждый шаг мантры делать 1 йоджану (для этого ум должен быть занят этим), то если 16 кругов по 108 бусин по 16 имен по 1 йоджаны (при определенной работе ума), и каждый шаг дальше предыдущего, то это  27 тысяч йоджан за 16 кругов. Маловато даже чтобы попасть на ближайшую райскую планету солнце (90 тыс йоджан от нас). Поэтому нужно где-то 48-64  кругов чтобы попасть на райскую планету Солнце. Когда попадете туда, там уже можно делать шаги по 100 йоджан.  Как в сказке – попал за тридевять земель – там уже и кони полубожьи – летают и т.д.
Если научились делать шаги по 100 йоджан, то за 16 кругов можете попасть на Дхрува локу (полярную звезду 1.3млн йоджан от нас). Там уже седлаете коня, который сможет делать шаги по 1000 йоджан. И тогда за 16 кругов попадаете на Джана локу (20млн йоджан от нас). Там седлаете местного коня, который делает шаги по 10 тыс йоджан и за 16 кругов вылетаете за оболочки вселенной (250млн йоджан). Там Вишну дает вам посвящение в джедаи и отпуск за свой счет. Вот вам три дня на воскресение Иисуса и маршрут готовый в турпоездку. Это вам не в Турцию на самолете.



> о...я вспомнила... преданный, который мадхьяма - у него одна нога здесь (в мат. мире), другая - там ( в дух мире)... но это значит что и его тоже держат привязанности?


 Для устранения всех привязанностей нужно время. Годы и жизни. Для этого, собственно оно и нужно. Для освобождение нужно всего три дня, как описано выше. Это если заниматься настоящей практикой. Если заниматься садизмом и мучать буквы, то никогда.




> да ну? а почему это "любое движение есть тантра" ?


 любое движение это тантра, поскольку движение производит энергию. 




> та-а-ак... ну, хорошо.. "грех - это стена между нами и Богом (Кришной, преданными)"... и допустим вся самсара и весь материалный мир - это грех... большая стена между нами и Кришной... и нужно её пробить... и она имеет бесконечно бьльшую толщину... какая там толщина оболочек вселенных ?


 Грех это не стена. Но грех создает стены, которые потом приходится преодолевать. 
Оболочки преодолеть не проблема. Там уже всё как по маслу. Проблема сделать первые шаги. Для этого нужно сдвинуть всё, что превратилось в цемент внутри нас. Для этого, считаю, хатха йога незаменима в принципе. Если сдвинулся цемент при асанах, то есть шансы и в воспевании. Освоение асан дает также предварительное успокоение ума, которое необходимо для его работы при воспевании.

Часто приходится слышать, что ум нужно отключить, или что ум должен быть пустой, и якобы для этого нужно вставать в три утра. Вставать не для этого, и ум не должен быть пустой, он должен делать свою одну йоджану, а для этого слушать что хочет имя,  и думать как это исполнять. Это серьезная работа. Поэтому послушный ум необходимый союзник, его не нужно отключать. Так вообще ничего нельзя достичь.



> а, кажется я стала понимать... ;-) то есть наши ауры, наши чакры - это тоже стенки типа того самого греха, которые отделяют нас от Кришны, так?


Чакры и ауры тут не причем. Лучше этим голову себе не забивать раньше времени.




> так а как убираются эти грубые блоки?вы имеете грубые блоки-кирпичи, из которых выстроена стена (непрозрачная) между мной и Кришной?


Грубые убираются в асанах.
Не между вам и Кришной, а между Кришной и его преданными. Для начала это самые нижние преданные Кришны, то есть это преданные Индры и Шивы. Все знают праны, что движения я теле осуществляются пранами. Но когда делают асаны, эти праны пока еще заперты. Именно поэтому делают асаны, чтобы грубые запертые праны (воздух) и еще ниже, вода, и земля пришли в движение. Неудобство земли и воды (асана) заставляет воздух прийти в движение. Потому что они все этого хотят. Именно поэтому неудобно и болит, что что-то заперто. Когда оно выйдет, болеть уже не будет. Будет легко. Поэтому они и стремятся к этому все (вода, земля, воздух). И вы помогите им сделать как они хотят. Стремитесь тоже к тому, как они хотят. Чтобы было легко. Вот это начало служения - делать как они хотят. На самом деле это они к Кришне стремятся. Но Кришна так далек еще от них. И нужно делать эти первые тяжелые шаги еще в асанах. Когда воздух приходит в движение, то значит асана сама собой превращается в пранаяму, и таким образом перестает напрягать, и это означает что асана освоена. Можно переходить к следующей асане.

Когда все асаны таким образом освоены, то можно считать, что воздух в теле свободен. Ум обретает умиротворение и сосредоточенность долгое время. Позы не напрягают. Блоков нет. Можно начинать воспевать. Мантра, звук работает уже с воздухом. Хатха йога (асаны) работают еще с землей и водой.

Все эти райские планеты это уже область огня. В асанах шаги вашего воздуха – тысячные доли йоджаны. В мантра с воздухом – единицы йджан. В мантре с огнем – сотни и тысячи йоджан. После асан следующий этап очищения – мантра, которая на этом этапе по сути должна являеться пранаямой, и в результате должна привести к области огня.

Если вы воспеваете, не устранив грубые блоки, то шаги ваши будут тысячные доли йоджаны и результата не будет никакого, даже если воспевать 128 кругов. Я думаю и не будет шагов, т.к. воздух не сможет прийти в движение, если он заперт в воде и земле. И всё это при условии если вы пытаетесь двигаться, а не стоите на месте в воспевании, решив что стояние и есть движение. Есть такая популярная тема в этом мире - объявить болезнь здоровьем и так решить типа вопрос (прикинуться живым и здоровым).



> «Кришна неотличен от своего имени, но имя может быть отлично от Кришны»
> как это понять?


Вот есть гора. Например её имя Эверест. Но Эверест это вершина горы или подножие? Когда вы говорите – иду на Эверест – то имеете в виду вершину. Но подножие ведь тоже Эверест. Слово одно, а суть разная. Это двойственность.

Когда вы говорите Кришна, то это буквы просто. Буквы это не Кришна. Это очевидно. Кришна ведь всепривлекающий. А буквы так себе. Поэтому имя, если это буквы,  может быть отлично от Кришны. Но Кришна имеет имя. Кришна живет в мире недвойственности. Там имя и Кришна одно и то же. Если вы хотите достичь Кришны через имя, а другого способа у нас нет, вы должны устранить двойственность в ваших буквах, в ваших звуках. Двойственность, то есть различие между вашими буквами и Кришной как он есть. Если вы устраните двойственность и звук станет Кришной, то Кришна станет неотличен от имени. То есть КРишна неотличен от своего имени. Но не всякие буквы, не всякий звук является именем Кришны. Но сами вы не сможете. Вы сможете наблюдать как оно устраняет двойственность, если вы ему служите.

Двойственность это подножие горы. А недвойственность это вершина. Потому что это одна точка. А подножие оно большое и разное. И то подножие и это подножие. Где же подножие? Везде, а значит нигде. С вершиной не так. Где вершина? Вот она. Одна точка. Только это и больше ничего. Недвойственность.

Так и имя Кришны. Оно не что угодно. Если оно что угодно, то это не Кришна. И так Кришна и сяк Кришна - нет, это не Кришна. Если оно только вот так, в одной точке, и больше никак, и обладает 64 качествами Кришны, флейтой Кришны, формой Кришны, если оно играет лилы Кришны, если оно окружено ослепительными преданными, если оно гуру во время воспевания, оно говорит как и что ему нужно, и рождает идеи как это осуществить, если из него исходят бесчисленные энергии для воплощения всех его идей и желаний, если оно пасет коров и ворует масло, если у него старший брат Баларама, если оно спустится и разверзнет врата ада, и ужасная Радха, которая тоже старше него, но ненамного, восстанет из огня, опаляя жаром вселенные, в поисках единственно его, и, зная его, сама укажет на него взглядом, которого не боится разве только сам Кришна, но и ждет его, и в этом наше счастье и спасение, превратится в его присутствии в самую прекрасную царицу Вриндавана, а сам он превратится в младенца, сделав нас своими родителями, но забрав на себя все наши проблемы, если он голодный, и поэтому он и его обезьяны бьют ваши горшки, если ничто земное не может насытить его, потому что у него и так во рту вся вселенная,  то да это Кришна. 

Но вы знаете его как имя до тех пор пока он родится младенцем после того как Радха укажет на него. Тогда он будет жить самостоятельно также. Он будет неотличен от имени, но и жить самостоятельно, вне воспевания, а во Вриндааване. Воспевание будет тогда методом общения (служения).

Ваш муж, он отдельно, а его имя отдельно. Муж двойственен, т.к. он житель этого мира. С Кришной не так. Имя его неотлично от него самого, то есть обладает качествами, формой, играет лилы. Но не всякое имя так себя ведет, а только то имя, которое неотлично от Кришны. Чудо заключается в том, что воспевая, мы можем устранить двойственность между словами мантры и самим Кришной, причем сам Кришна будет нам говорить как это делать. Какой еще гуру вам нужен, если Кришна будет руководить? Нужно просто начать служить имени, и оно само станет вашим гуру. Ваше тело и душа знают Кришну, и они готовы ему служить.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Евгений,  :good:

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

ЕвгенийК, а вот эти ваши сравнения с йоджанами и их 10-ками, 100-ми и более - относительная скорость продвижения (благодаря той же самой джапе Харе Кришна) - это откуда? вы сами наспекулировали, или где-то слышали от каких-то гуру?

еще есть много чего интресного спросить по этой теме, но наишу позже, как будет возможность...




> движение это тантра, поскольку движение производит энергию.


и как это всё связано между собой? это откуда? сами придумали, или опять таки - какой-то гуру сказал? тогда кто? давайте ссылки.




> движение производит энергию


это почему? а я думаю - наоборот... простой пример... каллории. джоули... да? вы кушаете что-то - это накапливается... а потом сжигается - когда вы двигаетесь разве не так?
и если не двигаться - то энергия накапливается... вы можете отдохнуть, поспать... смысл двигаться 
(хотя вот словила себя на мысли, что та медитация "не двигаясь", которая мне раньше очень нравилась, чем-то похожа на сон... релаксацию... просто отдых... и там нет никакой медитации на самом деле... но зато есть оздоровительный эфект... вот что мне нравится в такой медитации без движения)...





> движение производит энергию


хм... вы знаете, что есть разные виды движения? из той же физики... одни виды взаимодействий (физических) могут превращаться в другие...
если у нас есть электричество  - то его можно превратить в механическую энергию.
электричесвто - тут движения нет. ну почти. оно не заметно... атомы (или может быть точнее электроны) - двигаются - текут потоком тока... ок... и потом раз - появляется энергия механическая... тут да, вы может быть правы...

но причём здесь тантра? открываю википедию:



> В индуизме к тантре относят школы индуизма, практикующих особые, не связанные с брахманистским ритуалом обряды и считающие своими главными священными текстами тантры (собственно тантры, относящиеся к шактистским школам, агамы, относящиеся к школам как шиваизма, так и вишнуизма, и пураны — тексты главным образом вишнуитских групп)
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2...82%D1%80%D0%B0


это что за "вайшнавская тантра"?




> Вследствие интереса к телу как к сосуду вечного последователи тантризма увлекаются алхимией и различными способами продления жизни. Большую роль в тантризме играет мистическая физиология чакр. За основу принимается представление о тождестве микрокосма и макрокосма, человека и мироздания, поскольку всё возводится к единению двух начал — женского и мужского[5].
> 
> Тантризм есть закономерный итог развития толкования Вед в части культа и освобождения с его помощью[6]. Йоги — Тантристы считают своё вероучение универсальным знанием всех людей, из которого и черпают свою духовную силу остальные религии


ну, я не согласна, что микро и макро космы тождественны... это же всем понятно, что я - капля в океане, а не океан... тут даже нечего комментировать... а перескакивание 


> За основу принимается представление о тождестве микрокосма и макрокосма, человека и мироздания, поскольку всё возводится к единению двух начал — женского и мужского


вообще не понятно... ну ок, есть Шива и Шакти. да. единение двух начал. вселенский лингам зачинает всех существ во вселенской йони. ну ок...
(Махавишну - смотрит на материю\маю и оплодотворяет её)...
но это же не тождество никак! нельзя сказать что м и ж начало - это одно и то же!
м - это мужчина, ж - это женщина, но никогда не наоборот (елси они обусловлены м и ж телами, до реинкарнации в тело противоположного пола... если это не вечные формы Бога, не реинкарнирующие)...




> Тантрическая практика в Тибете включает в себя :
> -созерцание изображения божества и затем — отождествление себя с ним;


это что-то странное. как можно себя отождествить с тем или кем-то, кем я не являюсь... ну типа... смотрю на картинку - и думаю, что я - это картинка. это как-то очень странно...
или смотрю на камен - и думаю что я дерево...
смотрю на кошку - думаю что я кошка...
ну, в момент смерти оно может быть и так - сознание\душа реинкарнирует именно в такое тело (такого вида из 8 400 000), о каком я думаю в момент смерти...

но если я думаю о Кришне - я же не становлюсь Им... а только попадаю к Нему на Голоку...
и причём здесь энергия и движени?

а, стоп... Шива и Шакти... Шакти - это энергия... ок. и что, движение производит энергию - то есть Шакти (Маю, Дургу, Парвати?) странно!

тогда мы, оказывается, практикуем шактизм, а не вайшнавизм?
Вот упоминания об энергии в англ версии



> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tantra
> 
> The two oldest Upanishadic scriptures of Hinduism, the Brihadaranyaka Upanishad in section 4.2 and Chandogya Upanishad in section 8.6, refer to nadis (hati) in presenting their theory on how the Atman (soul) and the body are connected and interdependent through energy carrying arteries when one is awake or sleeping, but they do not mention anything related to Tantric practices.
> 
> A number of techniques (sadhana) are used as aids for meditation and achieving spiritual power:
> -Yoga, including breathing techniques (pranayama) and postures (asana), is employed to balance the energies in the body/mind.
> 
> Mandalas
> According to David Gordon White, mandalas are a key element of Tantra.[123] They represent the constant flow and interaction of both divine, demonic, human and animal energy or impulses (kleshas, cetan?, ta?h?) in the universe. The mandala is a mesocosm, which mediates between the "transcendent-yet-immanent" macrocosm and the microcosm of mundane human experience.[123] The godhead is at the center of the mandala, while all other beings, including the practitioner, are located at various distances from this center.[123] Mandalas also reflected the medieval feudal system, with the king at its centre.[124]
> ...


то есть говорится о балансировке энергий (в теле, уме) - благодаря асанам, пранаяме, йоге - медитации
+душа и тело связанны "энергетичскими каналами" (артериями) ("energy carrying arteries")
... есть демоничсекие, божественные, человеческие и животные энергии, импульсы... - kleshas, cetan?, ta?h?...
что это такое (три последние)?
...что это за "пробудждение энергии"? кундалини что ли пробудить нужно?

А вот ещё о шактизме - 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaktism

Евгений, без вас мне не разобраться...

----------


## Александр Н

Екатерина, Вам и с Евгением не разобраться.
http://vrajendra.ru/audio/
Здесь ответы на все вопросы.
Послушайте годик - другой. Не тратьте время на наполнение форума квазифилосовскими измышлениями, разным эзотерическим мусором и выдержками из вики.
И еще. Вы в каждой теме требуете ссылки на Шрилу Прабхупаду. Ну и прочитайте его книги сами.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> это почему? а я думаю - наоборот... простой пример... каллории. джоули... да? вы кушаете что-то - это накапливается... а потом сжигается - когда вы двигаетесь разве не так?
> и если не двигаться - то энергия накапливается... вы можете отдохнуть, поспать... смысл двигаться


Ну например, если вы двигаетесь, то согреваетесь. Значит движение произвело энергию тепла. Трением добывают огонь.

Накапливаются не калории, а накапливается усталость. Усталость это накопление количества энергии. Попрыгали в танце - много накопили - устали. Покрутили четки - мало накопили, мало устали. Разница в количестве энергии. Вы двигаетесь, энергия производится и накапливается. Накапливаясь, энергия переполняет тело и ум, и это ощущается как усталость и голод. Когда вы кушаете, то накопленная за счет деятельности энергия жертвуется в огне пищеварения. Когда спите и отдыхаете, энергия также жертвуется но по другому. Утром вы просыпаетесь отдохнувший, то есть освободившейся от энергий.

Реализованные йоги могут не спать и не есть и двигаться сколько угодно потому что энергия в их теле не задерживается, а непрерывно жертвуется. Мы так не умеем, поэтому для дальнейшей деятельности нам нужно есть и спать. То есть освобождаться от энергий доступными методами, которые предоставляет тело и мир.

Забудьте слово тантра. Вы спрашивали про четки и танцы. Разница в количестве движения.

Каким образом медитация связана с энергией, объяснять пока еще рано. Вы задаете вопросы, ответы на которые не квалифицированы понять.

Чтобы понять ответы, нужно начать с начала, а не с конца. Поэтому вопросы ваши должны быть соответствующие. Тогда вас смогут удовлетворить ответы. Ну и, наконец, одними ответами и вопросами путь не проходится. Если хотите что-то понять дальше, делайте то, что предшествует этому. Тогда эта деятельность сама даст вам ответы. Вам же кажется, что можно всё решить одними разговорами. Но так не появится квалификация и понимание. За понимание нужно заплатить цену. Если вы не совершаете такой деятельности, которая дает вам возможность заплатит цену за понимание, то никакие шастры тут не помогут, понимания не добавят.

У вас беспокойный, перегретый ум и поэтому в этом его кипении он теряет цель. Вам нужно делать что-то для успокоения ума. Ум должен быть холодный. Перегрев ума также от избытка энергии. Избыток энергии от того, что вы не умеете отдыхать, то есть не умеете жертвовать. Чтобы научиться отдыхать, нужно научиться хорошенько уставать телом в физической деятельности. Вам нужна регулярная тяжелая физическая деятельность (спорт какой-то), статические(йога) и динамические (спорт) мощные нагрузки после которых тело будет заставлять вас хорошенько отдыхать. Когда тело и вместе с ним ум хорошенько отдохнут, то ум перестанет кипеть и на дне вашего котла вы увидите цель. Чтобы научиться жертвовать, нужно действовать ради чьего-то, а не своего блага.

Пока же вы видите одни бульбочки и пар, и они, как вам кажется, очень вас интересуют. К сожалению они именно то, что вам мешает, поскольку пока кипение продолжается, то кроме бульбочек не видно ничего. Этих бульбочек нет, ваш ум рождает их в своем кипении. Нужно не обсуждать бульбочки, им нет конца и они вообще нереальны, а устранить кипение.

Если же продолжать сражаться с бульбочками своего ума, то вы превратитесь в Дон-Кихота. Так вот и сходят с ума.

Даже чтобы прочитать ответ, и уловить смысл, а не зацепиться за первое приглянувшееся, нужна определенная степень прохлады ума.

Вот вы говорите, дать вам шастры, но шасты не успокоят ваш ум, а только еще больше возбудят. Вы просто кинете их в топку ума и будет еще больше бульбочек. За всё нужно платить. Жертвовать. За возможность понять шастры нужно заплатить много. Заплатиь нужно деятельностью. Вы же хотите получить всё даром. Это проблема.

Кроме физической деятельности, обратитесь к какому-то аюрведическому специалисту который подберет вам правильное питание. Питание может также перегревать, и скорее всего так и делает в вашем случае. 

Ну и, наконец, пока решаете две эти проблемы, займите ум, по совету Александра, слушанием лекций или чтением книг, и обязательно, какой то деятельностью на чье-то благо. Никакая практика не может принести блага, если она на него не направлена. Практика всегда во имя блага. Только так она принесет благо. Самый простой метод - это ради чьего-то блага, поскольку свое благо мы понять не можем, и часто принимаем вред за благо.

Практика во имя блага, нагрузки смогут привести ваше тело в порядок и дать вам то, чем вы сможете заплатить за знание.
Просто общение в форуме этого не даст.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Екатерина, Вам и с Евгением не разобраться.
> http://vrajendra.ru/audio/
> Здесь ответы на все вопросы.
> Послушайте годик - другой. Не тратьте время на наполнение форума квазифилосовскими измышлениями, разным эзотерическим мусором и выдержками из вики.
> И еще. Вы в каждой теме требуете ссылки на Шрилу Прабхупаду. Ну и прочитайте его книги сами.


та читала я уже Прабхупаду почти всего. там не всё есть. надо как-то это связать всё, прочитанное, между собой... а то есть кирпичики информации... а системного понимания нет... причём такого, чтобы это не просто удовлетворяло ум-разум, но и душу, дух согревало, так сказать... чтобы реально ощущалось, что мадитация, процесс - работает...

да и по поводу просто слушания... годик-другой... как вы сказать... я уже не тот еловек, который просто будет читать или слушать всё подряд - страница за страницей. мне намного интереснее и полезнее взять маленькую фразу, но очень глубоку, которая мне резонирует. и думать над ней... даже днями, неделями, месяцами... а просто читать подряд, слушать... на первый порах - хорошо... но потом начниаются повторю одного и того же... а реализация так и не пришла. вот и спрашиваю - как люди это понимают...

Прабхупаду я, безусловно, почитаю (вот вчера слушала Бхагавад Гиту)...





> Ну например, если вы двигаетесь, то согреваетесь. Значит движение произвело энергию тепла. Трением добывают огонь.
> 
> Накапливаются не калории, а накапливается усталость.


вот! то есть, если я не живу в жаркой-прежаркой Индии, то чётки накапливают также и прохладу а бусинках... и нужно отдавать бусинкам часть накопленного тепла... а вспомните морозы зимние? ходили с джапа-малой по улицам, повторяли так? у меня аж пальцы отмерзали! я уже так не делаю...

да и летом - не очень уж и тепло, - чётки всё-равно холодные... или нужно вначале заниматься йогой такой, хатха, спортом, физ, упражениями - а потом на чётках повторять - тогда уже после жарких упраженений (когда аж пот течёт, ну, омыться) - уже не важно какая температура чёток... но опять же, мы не в Индии, где возможно температура чёток повыше вообще (изза высшей температуры воздуха) - потому не так приятно держать холодные бусинки, и каждый раз их греть (даже летом, в нашем климате)...




> Ну например, если вы двигаетесь, то согреваетесь. Значит движение произвело энергию тепла. Трением добывают огонь.


знаете есть такой анекдот?



> бежит по пустыне тушканчик. довольный такой,радуется, смеется... ха-ха, хи-хи ;-)
> а навстречу ему - унылый верблюд... и такой грустный... еле-еле предвигает ноги... и колючки жуёт (кактус)...
> и увидел тусканчика, значит... и спрашивает его:
> - эй, тушканчик! ты чего это такой весёлый?  бегаешь туда-сюда - и не жарко ли тебе от этого?
> - а ты как раз наоборот - чем быстрее бегаешь - тем тебя сильнее ветром будет обдувать - и тем прохладнее тебе будет! ;-) - сказал тушканчик...
> н верблюд обрадовался - и начал бежать, багать как сумасшедший туда-сюда... думает - может так меня ветром пообдувает - да и охлажусь...
> ну пробежался недалеко - и упал...
> подбегает тушканчик, и говорит: - эх бедный верблюд, замёрз от переохлаждения... ;-(


так вот в нашем случае с чётками - что-то подобное... мы как бы перебираем чётки, а потом "переохлаждаемся"... и смешно, и грустно...
хотя скорее тут уже не в переносном смысле - а буквально...

----------


## Александр Н

Только слушание про одно и то же с разных сторон и дает глубокое в итоге понимание. Количество переходит в качество. Вам тут уже накидали коротких и емких реализаций. По всему форуму. Вы их не воспринимаете. Не бывает понимания без труда, Евгений выше написал, перечитайте его.

Да, и еще. Шрила Прабхупада рекомендовал прочитать свои книги СЕМЬ раз. Он ничего не говорил про поиск коротких и емких фраз.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Реализованные йоги могут не спать и не есть и двигаться сколько угодно потому что энергия в их теле не задерживается, а непрерывно жертвуется.


а кстати мне интересно, как вы отличаете то что реально пожертвовано и принесло кому-то пользу, от того, что не принято как жертва?

чтобы было понятнее о чём я. вот в экономике есть спрос и предложение. но преданные говорят "чем бескорыстнее - тем лучше"... и вот допустим я делюсь знаниями - бескорыстно, но может быть это никому не нужно? с одной стороны, деньги - это благодарность за полученные знания, услуги, товары-продукты. но если в ответ человек ничего не отвечает, даже не говорит спасибо - вот и думаешь - а может быть я не удовлетворяю спрос?

и точно так же с другой стороны.  Александр Н, говорит, что 



> Не тратьте время на наполнение форума квазифилосовскими измышлениями, разным эзотерическим мусором и выдержками из вики.


а чего это вы думаете, что у меня - "казифилосовские измышления"? мне наоборот, один человек с реально философским образованием говорил, что "вы - настоящий философ" (обо мне). чем вам не нравится эзотерика? чем плоха вики?
и времени мне не жалко (ходить в храм нет возможности, живу очень далеко от преданных - единственная садху-санга - этот форум... ну и плюс не пускают в храм ИСККОН)...




> И еще. Вы в каждой теме требуете ссылки на Шрилу Прабхупаду. Ну и прочитайте его книги сами.


знаете. вот представьте, что вы живёте во времена ПРабхупады. представили? и вы лично приходите к нему на лекцию... а после лекции вы задаете ему вопрос. а он вам:



> Не тратьте время на казифилосовские измышления, разный эзотерический мусор и выдержками из энциклопедий.
> просто читайте мои книги.


что вы бы подумали? всё хорошо? или вам бы всё равно захотелось получить личный ответ на ваш вопрос?

или давайте более понятный пример. вот вы ходите на занятия в университет. так? и есть только лекции... а нет возможности вопросов после лекции... но потом вконце зантий - у вас экзамен... тогда смысл в том чтобы туда ходить? если можно книги почитать?

мне нравится в обществе преданных именно личностный подход - когда я получаю ответы именно на свои вопросы, которые интересуют именно меня... и темы я создаю для обсуждения тем с теми, кому есть что на это ответить... а простой стандартный ответ "читайте Прабхупаду, следуйте 4 р.п., читайте 16 кругов, не совершайте оскорблений" - это всё хорошо... но я пытаюсь как раз это разобрать глубже. осознать смысл этого наставления...

а просто слушать. читать... тогда будет - "в одно ухо залетело - в другое вылетело"...

может быть у вас, прабху, хорошая память... может быть вы можете всё запоминать идеально как в сатья-югу, и вам не нужно ничего повторять по два раза... а я не такая... 




> За всё нужно платить. Жертвовать. За возможность понять шастры нужно заплатить много. Заплатиь нужно деятельностью. Вы же хотите получить всё даром. Это проблема.


а вот есть книга Прабхупады "Бесценный дар"... я что, даже за дары должна что-то платить?




> Практика во имя блага, нагрузки смогут привести ваше тело в порядок и дать вам то, чем вы сможете заплатить за знание.


всё больше и больше удивляюсь противоречиям в ИСККОН. то говрят - "нам не нужна никакая другая йога, кроме бхакти-йоги", а теперьоказалось - всё-таки нужна...

ой, не пойму я вас...

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> 1 Часто в Исккон приходят люди, которые хотят избавиться от проблем, но там где Кришна, там проблем всегда будет больше, т.к. Кришна это самый котел жизни. К Кришне приходят не от проблем, а потому что им дорог Кришна, и ради него они готовы на еще бОльшие проблемы.  Вспомните историю друга Кришны Арджуны. Больше проблем, чем у Пандавов, сложно найти. Поэтому, заботясь о людях, путь этот сделан сложен.
> 
> 2
> Ну пару примеров. Например сидят, бубнят и считают что это уже служение, что уже мы преданные. И что это бубнение долг. И что я должен эти 16 кругов и несмотря на то, что они на одном месте, что это какое-то типа дело. Ну сам себе назначил. 
> 
> 3
> Ну есть такие гаджеты сейчас, на двух колесах, дети все на них сейчас ездят, не знаю, как называется. 
> 
> 4
> ...


1 разве Созн.Кришны не решает проблем? что это за забота такая странная, что проблем только больше? если проблем больше - то, как это я заметила между строк - то это не Кришна.  ну то есть если нет сладости - то это не Кришна. Есть проблемы - значит это не Кришна.

2 Да, вот это "самому себе незанчить лечение пациент не может" - это интересная тема. но иногда мне ккажется, что преданные недопонимают суть писаний, и называют лечением что-то, что им не является. как вот мне больше нравится игра на физгармони, а не перебирание чёток (как говорил Аиндра "шник-шник, Рам-Рам"... еси мы не поём и не танцуем - то не поняли философии)...

3 гиробоард? гиро-доска?

4 ну там, для прабху - не тратить семя. не мастурбировать. ну и для матаджи тоже. я поняла. правильный контекст. спасибо ;-)

5 тогда это путь анартха-праврити  - развитие анартх. вы прыгаете как "Обезьянка" (пардон) - то последовательно пишете, то опять впадаете в грех...
мы же не Кришна, не боги, чтобы "Кришна всё сделал"...
и как это демоны - полезные союзники? да ну! если демон прилетит "в голубом вертолёте и бесплатно покажет кино" - Кришна-лилу, и пригласит в ней поучаствовать (в качестве "гопи") - в каком-то тантрическом действе - то разве это хороший союзник? нет...!

6 тогда что от меня зависит? я же не безвольное растение, чтобы не быть неспособной что-то изменить?
терпеливее дерева - это хорошо... но это значит надо стать "Деревом". и даже более терпелеивее... кстати... если дерево неподвижно - терпеливо - то нельзя двигаться... а если мы перебираем чётки, если атнцуем в киртане, играем на физгармони - то мы точно никак не похожи на неподвижное дерево... значит где в этом смирение? 

7 я над этим постоянно думаю...

8 да ладно? вот человек любит грех. оскорбения. он это любит... (или она)... и думает - вот это Кришна. разве так можно, прабху?
я же как раз спрашивала, чем отличается радость, счастье, смех в сознании Кришны от смеха,счастья в саттве, и низших гунах?
мне кажется вы в этом еще не разобрались как следует...

9 а я вот думала об это сладости... и поняла, что бывает кариес - если переесть сладкого... так что поэтому слишком много сладкого - грех... как с лучае с демонами Джаей-Виджаей... вот они захотели быть поближе к Кришне. и что? стали демонами. хотя вроде быстрее ернулись в дух. мир. а толку то? разве они смогут там надолго задержаться? опять наверное упадут... ведь так толком и не стали преданными...

а о чёрной дыре... так Прабхупада говорил, что "семейная жизнь - это чёрная дыра"... потому... вполне вероятно, что мы перепутали Кришну и маю, иллюзию (шакти, дургу, парвати, майа-дэви)...

10
понятно. если я прихожу в ИСККОН, но сладости - ноль - значит там нет Кришны? и если она так и не появляется - зачем это практиковать? значит это не работает... что-то мы делаем не так...

11
ну да... а если нам нравятся фильмы индийские, болливуд (танцы, + песни + музыка). современные. вот где там Кришна?

12
а потом в момент смерти вспомнит о телефоне - и станет телефоном. каким-нибудь ай-фоном ;-) (шучу)... прм такая планета, на которой души попринимали тела телефонов ... ;-) ха-ха...

13
я не уверена, что тело всё же нужно чтобы спастись из океана... мы то всё равно не двигаемся физически. в сторону Криналоки... а только метафизически... в духовном измерении движемся, а не в физическом-материальном... тело если и нужно, то духовное... вот наверное духовными ногами мы и передвигаемся.. или духовными крыльями... машем - и летим-летим через океан самсары-греха...

14
"делать как они хотят" они - это кто? преданные или мат. элементы в теле? если элементы - то разве они могут что-то хотеть? у них же нет ни души, ни сознания, ничего духовного (как в чётках из туласи)?...

15
вот вы сами противоречите себе... Кришна сам всё устроит. и "без устранения блоков - толку ноль от джапы". к чему же вы всё таки больше склоняетесь из этого?... 
хотя... в любом случаё всё сводится к необходимости хоть какой-то практики йоги-медитации...

16
как в одной книге "полюби свою болезнь"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbuZ5RvJWKo

17
неужели у нас нет другого пути к Кришне, кроме как через Его имя?
всякое ли имя "Кришна" является Господом-Бхагаваном Кришной?

18
вот это меня и пугает... Красота может убить... а не только "спасти весь мир"... Красота - как гипноз. невозможно ничего делать под влиянием красоты... или Красоты... Кришны... просто становишься рабом Его, и всё... невозможно ничего поделать...

19
вы уверены, что мы это можем устранить эту двойственность? как?
не является ли это какой-то адвайтой, которую мы так все (вайшнавы) не любим?

----------


## Александр Н

> неужели у нас нет другого пути к Кришне, кроме как через Его имя?


Чайтанья Чаритамрита Ади-лила 17.22 
«В эпоху Кали воплощением Господа Кришны является святое имя Господа в форме Харе Кришна маха-мантры. Просто повторяя святое имя, можно вступить в прямое общение со Всевышним. Каждый, кто делает это, несомненно достигнет освобождения». 

Кали-сантарана Упанишад особо отмечает: 
«Во всей ведической литературе не найти религиозного метода для эпохи Кали более возвышенного, чем повторение Харе Кришна маха-мантры». 

Брхан-Нарадийа Пурана 3.8.126 и Чайтанья Чаритамрита Ади 17.21 

«*В век Кали нет иного пути, нет иного пути, нет иного пути к самосознанию кроме воспевания Святого Имени, воспевания Святого Имени, воспевания Святого Имени Господа Хари*».

В четвертой главе Антья-лилы, части Чайтанья Бхагаваты, представляющей собой биографию Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, написанную Шри Вриндавана дасом Тхакуром, который считается воплощением Вьясадевы (Господа), Господь Чайтанья говорит: 
«Я пришел на землю, чтобы проповедовать совместное повторение святых имен Бога. Так Я дам избавление всему грешному материальному миру. Демоны, никогда прежде не принимавшие Моего владычества и Моей власти, будут плакать от радости, повторяя Мои имена». 

«Я буду решительно распространять преданное служение, бхакти, которого ищут даже полубоги, святые мудрецы и совершенные существа, так что его обретут даже самые отвратительные грешники. Но те, кто, ослепнув от собственного богатства, образования, происхождения и знаний, будут поносить и оскорблять Моих преданных, не будут допущены к этому дару и никогда не узнают Моей истинной сущности».




> всё больше и больше удивляюсь противоречиям в ИСККОН. то говрят - "нам не нужна никакая другая йога, кроме бхакти-йоги", а теперьоказалось - всё-таки нужна...


Восьмиступенчатая йога подразумевает:
Яма
Нияма
Асана
Пранаяма
Пратьяхара
Дхарана
Дхъяна
Самадхи
И нормальное повторение мантры возможно где-то как минимум со ступени Пратьяхары. Когда тело не беспокоит, потоки праны уравновешаны, ум контролируется.
Именно за этим нужны начальные ступени йоги. Тогда преданное служение путем повторении Имен Кришны реализуемо максимально.

На вскидку почитайте о ступенях тут: https://www.oum.ru/yoga/osnovy-yogi/...po-patandjali/




> что вы бы подумали? всё хорошо? или вам бы всё равно захотелось получить личный ответ на ваш вопрос?


Для нас всех замечательные личности начитали совершенно бесплатно мегатонны лекций и написали килотонны книг. На все вопросы уже даны ответы. Просто возьмите их.




> а вот есть книга Прабхупады "Бесценный дар"... я что, даже за дары должна что-то платить?


Да. Желанием этот дар получить и процессом получения посредством изучения. Никто этот дар в ваш ум не зальет, кроме вас самих.

----------


## Амира

Александр, отличное объяснение. Спасибо!

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Хари Нам, выраженный в киртане, или в джапе, или еще в чем-то подобном - это зов души, обращенный к Богу. 
На который Бог явится и больше уже никогда не уйдет из нашей жизни. 
Так что наверное в совместном ли танце, или сидя в уголке с джапа-малой, надо просто звать Кришну в свою жизнь. 
Причем звать так, чтобы Он откликнулся...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Хари Нам, выраженный в киртане, или в джапе, или еще в чем-то подобном - это зов души, обращенный к Богу. 
> На который Бог явится и больше уже никогда не уйдет из нашей жизни. 
> Так что наверное в совместном ли танце, или сидя в уголке с джапа-малой, надо просто звать Кришну в свою жизнь. 
> Причем звать так, чтобы Он откликнулся...


"звать так" у нас не получится, если мы будем звать не того, а того, что мы себе о нем решили. Кришна это не наше представление о нем. Можно звать сколько угодно, хоть так, хоть сяк, но пока Нама не станет Кришной, ничего не выйдет. А нама может стать Кришной только когда мы станем ей служить. Поэтому отсюда следует, что дозваться до Кришны может не просто кто "зовет так", а кто реально его преданный, а не только мнит себя преданным.

То же и с зовом души. Нужно отличать от зова ума. Кришна хорошо отличает, а мы не очень.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> а кстати мне интересно, как вы отличаете то что реально пожертвовано и принесло кому-то пользу, от того, что не принято как жертва?


Ну а как вы отличаете усталость от отдохнувшего состояния? Голод от сытости? Горе от радости? 




> а вот есть книга Прабхупады "Бесценный дар"... я что, даже за дары должна что-то платить?


Книга называется "Бесценный Дар", а не бесплатный. Бесценный означает цена баснословно высока. Вот её и нужно заплатить. Но если вы не хотите платить, то вы можете не платить. Разве вас кто-то заставляет? Живите как живёте. 




> всё больше и больше удивляюсь противоречиям в ИСККОН. то говрят - "нам не нужна никакая другая йога, кроме бхакти-йоги", а теперьоказалось - всё-таки нужна... ой, не пойму я вас...


Так это чья проблема? 

Удивительно как некоторые люди любят эдак уперев руки в боки и топнув ножкой, перекрутить всё таким образом, что если они чего-то не поняли, то в этом виноваты те, кто им пытается объяснить.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> "звать так" у нас не получится, если мы будем звать не того, а того, что мы себе о нем решили. Кришна это не наше представление о нем. Можно звать сколько угодно, хоть так, хоть сяк, но пока Нама не станет Кришной, ничего не выйдет. А нама может стать Кришной только когда мы станем ей служить. Поэтому отсюда следует, что дозваться до Кришны может не просто кто "зовет так", а кто реально его преданный, а не только мнит себя преданным.
> То же и с зовом души. Нужно отличать от зова ума. Кришна хорошо отличает, а мы не очень.




Не до конца понятно что именно Вы хотели сказать, простите...  :smilies: 

Прабхупада например не требовал каких-то глубоких осознаний и реализаций, а просто рекомендовал даже неофитам повторять Хари Нам как можно искреннее: 

«Повторение маха-мантры подобно непритворному плачу ребенка, зовущего мать»

«Эти три слова — Харе, Кришна и Рама — трансцендентные семена маха-мантры, которая является духовным зовом обусловленной души, молящей Господа и Его внутреннюю энергию Хару о защите. Повторение маха-мантры подобно непритворному плачу ребенка, зовущего мать. Мать Хара помогает преданному снискать милость верховного отца — Хари, или Кришны, и Господь открывает Себя преданному, искренне повторяющему эту мантру. Таким образом, в эту эпоху повторение маха-мантры: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе, — является самым действенным методом духовного самоосознания». 
Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады к Харе Кришна маха-мантре из альбома The Happening Album: «Krishna Consciousness», 1966 г.


«Ты спрашиваешь, как избавиться от зависти. Господь Чайтанья сказал, что достаточно пения и повторения «Харе Кришна», чтобы очистить сердце от всей грязи, накопившейся в нем. Это не значит, что мы должны прилагать отдельные усилия для того, чтобы избавиться от зависти или каждого отдельного вида недостатков или нечистоты. В эту эпоху пение и повторение «Харе Кришна» рекомендуется как единственный способ установить отношения с Кришной. Повторение без оскорблений, когда мы общаемся с Кришной через Его святое имя, вычищает все неблагоприятное из сердца. Так что, куда бы ты ни попала, постоянно повторяй «Харе Кришна», и это само по себе приведет тебя к совершенству». 
Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Чинтамани-даси, 17.07.1973  


«Очень рад, что вы ощущаете радость, когда повторяете мантру «Харе Кришна». Так и должно быть. Если повторять эту мантру с сильной верой и простым пониманием, тогда эта трансцендентная вибрация сразу же вызывает духовное блаженство. Поэтому, пожалуйста, повторяйте эту мантру как можно больше раз в течение дня и вечером. Думаю, что не будет никакого неудобства или потери, если вы будете повторять ее все время. Вы можете тихонько повторять даже на ходу: «Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна», или в автобусе, направляясь куда-нибудь, и когда вы отдыхаете или собираетесь спать, вы тоже можете повторять ее. Вы можете повторять даже в ванной, принимая омовение. Таким образом, нет никаких ограничений и препятствий для повторения святых имен Бога, Кришны и Его энергии, Хары. Занимаясь этим делом, вы никогда ничего не потеряете, а приобретете очень много — духовное осознание». 
Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Шриману Минору и Кенджи, 22.04.1970


«Со всей решимостью соблюдайте регулирующие принципы, и вы, по милости Кришны, освободитесь от всех привязанностей к майе. Когда в небе солнце, тьме нет места. Подобным образом, когда харе-кришна-мантра вибрирует у вас на языке, и вы внимательно слушаете ее, ваше сознание становится чистым, это сознание Кришны, и майе уже нет в нем места, и оно уже не может быть туманным. Когда встречаются свет и тьма, тьме не устоять перед светом, так и майя не может существовать в присутствии Кришны. Поэтому никогда не забывайте повторять «Харе Кришна», и это без сомнения спасет вас в любых обстоятельствах». 
Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады от 28 мая, Моим дорогим сыновьям и дочерям, Денвер, 1972 г.


«Те, у кого ум пребывает в возбуждении, не будут слушать ни философию сознания Кришны, ни христианскую философию. Поэтому, чтобы сделать ум спокойнее, ты должен повторять «Харе Кришна», не пытайся добиться этого при помощи смены философских тем. Пение и повторение харе-кришна-мантры работает. Там, где нет возможности обсуждать философию, мы должны просто петь и повторять мантру, и больше ничего. Не надо ничего говорить. Само пение поможет и поющему, и его слушателям. Твоя короткая речь очень хороша. Чайтанья Махапрабху тоже говорил, что существует бесчисленное множество имен Бога, и человек может петь любое из них, какое ему нравится. Мы поем «Харе Кришна» потому, что Господь Чайтанья тоже пел «Харе Кришна». Мы советуем петь любое имя Бога, но сами мы предпочитаем петь святое имя Господа Кришны, следуя по стопам Господа Чайтаньи». 
Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады неизвестному адресату, 1968 г.

https://vk.com/@iskcon_srila_prabhup...oreniya-maha-m

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> 1 разве Созн.Кришны не решает проблем? что это за забота такая странная, что проблем только больше?


Действительно, что обо мне так плохо заботятся, а? Ишь, распоясались! Заботьтесь получше. Не решают моих проблем, понимаешь.



> 2 мне больше нравится игра на физгармони, а не перебирание чёток


Ну нравится, на здоровье. Не нравится, не парьтесь. А в чем вопрос? 



> 4 ну там, для прабху - не тратить семя. не мастурбировать. ну и для матаджи тоже. я поняла. правильный контекст. спасибо ;-)


Вообще-то я не это имел в виду. Благодарите себя за подстановку контекста.



> нет...!


Видите, на самом деле, вопросов у нас нет. Зато есть ответы.



> 6 тогда что от меня зависит? я же не безвольное растение, чтобы не быть неспособной что-то изменить?
> терпеливее дерева - это хорошо... но это значит надо стать "Деревом". и даже более терпелеивее... кстати... если дерево неподвижно - терпеливо - то нельзя двигаться... а если мы перебираем чётки, если атнцуем в киртане, играем на физгармони - то мы точно никак не похожи на неподвижное дерево... значит где в этом смирение?


Вопрос риторический, т.к. вы сами себе отвечаете - не согласна я ни на какое смирение, и нечего меня сравнивать с деревом  :smilies: . Логика железная. Раз я двигаюсь, то я не дерево, и нечего Господу Чайтанье было ерунду писать.




> 8 да ладно? вот человек любит грех. оскорбения. он это любит... (или она)... и думает - вот это Кришна. разве так можно, прабху?
> я же как раз спрашивала, чем отличается радость, счастье, смех в сознании Кришны от смеха,счастья в саттве, и низших гунах?
> мне кажется вы в этом еще не разобрались как следует...


Перевод - Не согласная я. Вообще-то я не отвечал на вопрос про отличие счастья в гунах. Проверьте.
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=19722




> 9 а я вот думала об это сладости... и поняла, что бывает кариес - если переесть сладкого... так что поэтому слишком много сладкого - грех... как с лучае с демонами Джаей-Виджаей... вот они захотели быть поближе к Кришне. и что? стали демонами. хотя вроде быстрее ернулись в дух. мир. а толку то? разве они смогут там надолго задержаться? опять наверное упадут... ведь так толком и не стали преданными...


Вообще то там всё не так было. И откуда вам знать кто там толком стал или не стал преданным? Разве это вы решаете?




> ну да... а если нам нравятся фильмы индийские, болливуд (танцы, + песни + музыка). современные. вот где там Кришна?


 Ну а откуда по вашему берется само явление "нравится"?




> я не уверена, что тело всё же нужно чтобы спастись из океана... мы то всё равно не двигаемся физически. в сторону Криналоки... а только метафизически... в духовном измерении движемся, а не в физическом-материальном... тело если и нужно, то духовное... вот наверное духовными ногами мы и передвигаемся.. или духовными крыльями... машем - и летим-летим через океан самсары-греха...


А вы всегда делаете только то в чем заранее уверены? И судя по всему, вы легко уверены в том, что только что сфантазировали про духовные крылья-ноги. Ну если вы уверены в этой фантазии, то почему не делаете? Оставляйте тело и машите крыльями, и нам тут расскажете про результат.

Как сказал один, если ты такой умный, то почему не богатый? Если у вас столько ответов, то зачем ваши вопросы? А если у вас столько вопросов, то почему вы сразу вместе с ними предлагаете рамки, в которые обязаны уложиться ответы?

Если ответы не укладываются в ваши рамки, то чья это проблема? 




> "делать как они хотят" они - это кто? преданные или мат. элементы в теле? если элементы - то разве они могут что-то хотеть? у них же нет ни души, ни сознания, ничего духовного (как в чётках из туласи)?...


Вот опять. Вы опять загнали "они" в какой-то свою понимаемую вами картину мира, во вторых лишили "их" души, сознания". И после того, как лишили их всего, удивляетесь, да как они могут? Это кто вообще? Как посмели? Это как помещик не подозревает, что у холопа есть душа и желание. Поднесите мне пенсне к глазам, милейший, а то я не вижу кто это там. Это где? Да нет тут никого, и не было никогда. Браво!




> вот вы сами противоречите себе... Кришна сам всё устроит. и "без устранения блоков - толку ноль от джапы". к чему же вы всё таки больше склоняетесь из этого?...


А где Кришна в асанах? Кришна устроит когда вы начнете ему служить, не раньше. А свою квалификацию служителя нужно зарабатывать и доказывать трудом. Противоречия появляются если выдергивать слова из контекста.




> неужели у нас нет другого пути к Кришне, кроме как через Его имя?


Путь есть. Кришна, рассказывая Арджуне духовный путь, не говорит в БГ про свое имя. Перечитайте.
Но в век Кали, может быть и нет другого пути.



> всякое ли имя "Кришна" является Господом-Бхагаваном Кришной?


не всякое. Уже об этом было.





> вот это меня и пугает... Красота может убить... а не только "спасти весь мир"... Красота - как гипноз. невозможно ничего делать под влиянием красоты... или Красоты... Кришны... просто становишься рабом Его, и всё... невозможно ничего поделать...


Я не говорил про красоту. Зачем выдумываете. Я написал "ужасная". Не надо фантазий, держитесь корабля реальности.
Ужас, рабом Кришны. Да, это жесть. Конец и занавес. Не повезло нам. Вот если бы он наш раб, тогда другое дело. Тогда бы мы размахнулись...

Мне жаль, что мир Кришны не укладывается в установленные вами для него рамки.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Не до конца понятно что именно Вы хотели сказать, простите...


А что именно вам не понятно?

Вот смотрите - _"подобно непритворному плачу ребенка, зовущего мать"_. Но где вы возьмете непритворный плач, если вы не ребенок и вас не разлучили с матерью? Если вы не ребенок и вас не разлучили, то "_подобно непритворному_" совсем совсем не будет то же самое, что вы говорите _"просто ..повторять как можно искреннее"_. Поэтому не нужно ссылаться тут на Прабхупаду. ЭТО ВЫ сказали фразу "просто ..повторять как можно искреннее", а не он, но прикрылись Прабхупадой, который сказал на самом деле совсем другое. Ну и где тут правдивость, последняя нога дхармы?

Поскольку вы не ребенок, разлученный с матерью, то непритворность явится у вас только когда Хари Нам будет неотличен от Кришны. То есть в случае с ребенком, его плач будет искренен только к тому, кто неотличен от матери.

Вот я и сказал Вам, что недостаточно "_звать так, чтобы Он откликнулся"_, а для подобного зова, Он должен быть еще и неотличен для Вас от Кришны, как мать для отлученного от неё ребенка.

Всякое иное воспевание будет неискренним потому что оно не будет направлено к Кришне.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> А что именно вам не понятно?


Мне непонятно, что именно Вы хотите сказать. Только и всего.
И если мы с Вами собеседники, стало быть логично в процессе диалога понять точку зрения своего собеседника. 
И если свою точку зрения как мне кажется я выражаю предельно ясно, то Ваша мне не совсем понятна.
Ведь в самом деле, из Вашего последующего текста:




> Вот смотрите - _"подобно непритворному плачу ребенка, зовущего мать"_. Но где вы возьмете непритворный плач, если вы не ребенок и вас не разлучили с матерью? Если вы не ребенок и вас не разлучили, то "_подобно непритворному_" совсем совсем не будет то же самое, что вы говорите _"просто ..повторять как можно искреннее"_. Поэтому не нужно ссылаться тут на Прабхупаду. ЭТО ВЫ сказали фразу "просто ..повторять как можно искреннее", а не он, но прикрылись Прабхупадой, который сказал на самом деле совсем другое. Ну и где тут правдивость, последняя нога дхармы?
> 
> Поскольку вы не ребенок, разлученный с матерью, то непритворность явится у вас только когда Хари Нам будет неотличен от Кришны. То есть в случае с ребенком, его плач будет искренен только к тому, кто неотличен от матери.
> 
> Вот я и сказал Вам, что недостаточно "_звать так, чтобы Он откликнулся"_, а для подобного зова, Он должен быть еще и неотличен для Вас от Кришны, как мать для отлученного от неё ребенка.
> 
> Всякое иное воспевание будет неискренним потому что оно не будет направлено к Кришне.



Можно восприять, что Вы предлагаете стать "неотличным от Кришны". Однако что Вы здесь имеете в виду? Сайуджья-мукти или что-то другое? И если что-то другое, то объясните пожалуйста что именно.
Вы пишите что не нужно ссылаться на Прабхупаду, но на кого тогда прикажете ссылаться, если Прабхупада прямым текстом говорит что надо просто повторять Хари Нам как можно внимательнее, и приводит в пример ситуацию когда лекарство помогает излечиться от болезни, верите ли Вы в это или нет.
И если Вы говорите что Прабхупада на самом деле сказал совсем другое чем сказал, что есть подразумевается, что Вы лучше самого Прабхупады знаете что именно он сказал, тогда разъясните пожалуйста что именно он сказал?
Что же до того, что Вы не считаете что мы не дети, разлученные с матерью, то это возможно следствие того, что Вы еще не встречались с серъезными жизненными трудностями, с болезнями и крушением надежд. Если материальный мир всеръез возьмется за человека и человек всеръез поймет, что он в этом мире действительно не больше одной десятиnысячной кончика волоса, тогда искренность взывания к Кришне будет подобной искренности потерявшегося ребенка, зовущего свою мать.
Впрочем я не желаю Вам пройти через подобный опыт, потому что к этому надо быть готовым...
Ладно, допустим что у Вас просто нет опыта подобных переживаний и наверное слава Богу.
Сам же Прабхупада говорил что он ОЧЕНЬ боится майи, а вот его ученики пока не испугались ее по-настоящему. А еще в его книгах этот мир называется "Мритью-локой" - "миром смерти". А майя и смерть - это не то, что можно победить философскими выкладками.
Сам Шри Кришна говорит в Бхагавад Гите, что "преодолеть влияние Моей божественной энергии, состоящей из трех гун материальной природы, невероятно трудно. Но тот, кто предался Мне, с легкостью выходит из-под ее власти".
А предание как раз и проявляется в искреннем воспевании Хари Нама. Потому что вдруг неожиданно поймется, что никакой другой опоры в этом мире нет, вне зависимости от того, знаем ли мы кто такой Кришна или не знаем.


Впрочем мой вывод вообщем-то не отличен от Вашего, когда Вы говорите:



> ...непритворность явится у вас только когда Хари Нам будет неотличен от Кришны


И тут единственное что надо осознать, что необходимо не дожидаться пока этот мир запрессует нас настолько, что мы превратимся в маленьких, плачущих, заблудившихся детей, и тогда уж обращение к Кришне будет истошным криком заблудившегося ребенка.  А необходимо просто и послушно повторять Хари Нам как можно внимательнее. Как собственно и призывают нас учителя.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> ...как с лучае с демонами Джаей-Виджаей... вот они захотели быть поближе к Кришне. и что? стали демонами. хотя вроде быстрее ернулись в дух. мир. а толку то? разве они смогут там надолго задержаться? опять наверное упадут... ведь так толком и не стали преданными...


Так - к слову: http://krishna.zp.ua/sri-chaitanya-m...gai-and-madhai
Оба привратника Вайкунтхи, будучи Джагаем и Мадхаем, получили от Чайтаньи Махапрабху Кришна-прему.
А значит есть надежда, что они таки стали настоящими преданными и скорее всего задержатся в духовном мире надолго...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Ведь в самом деле, из Вашего последующего текста:
> 
> Можно восприять, что Вы предлагаете стать "неотличным от Кришны". Однако что Вы здесь имеете в виду? Сайуджья-мукти или что-то другое? И если что-то другое, то объясните пожалуйста что именно.


Чем дальше, тем больше я убеждаюсь, что проблема так называемых преданных состоит в том, что они из той простой вещи, которую говорил Прабхупада, понапридумывали себе целые большие и пышные теории своих ожиданий о том, что им кажется, говорил Прабхупада, согласно этим теориям. Кроме того, у них большие теории о том, кто такое преданный и кого Кришна считает преданным (они так решили что Кришна так считает, что само по себе довольно замечательное явление, достойное изучения).

Почему вы так невнимательны? Один ответ, мне кажется. Потому что слушать не так интересно, как говорить. 

Давайте еще, в третий раз попробуем. Внимание! 

"читаем без купюр" что написано в моих постах
*"пока Нама не станет Кришной"*
*"нама может стать Кришной"*
_"когда Хари Нам будет неотличен от Кришны"_

Теперь у меня вопрос - где вы увидели в этих "сложных" для понимания словах, что я говорю цитирую Вас ["*I]Вы предлагаете стать "неотличным от Кришны"[/I]* ?

В каком месте вы это увидели?

Действительно, трудно понять собеседника, если не читать того, что он пишет. И, внимание! То же самое относится к тому, что написал Прабхупада, и что вам кажется, он имел в виду.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> _"когда Хари Нам будет неотличен от Кришны"_
> Теперь у меня вопрос - где вы увидели в этих "сложных" для понимания словах, что я говорю цитирую Вас ["*I]Вы предлагаете стать "неотличным от Кришны"[/I]* ?


Хорошо, прошу прощения. Действительно мое понимание фразы о неотличии расходится с Вашим написанием. И еще раз прошу прощения.
Действительно надо быть внимательнее.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Чем дальше, тем больше я убеждаюсь, что проблема так называемых преданных состоит в том, что они из той простой вещи, которую говорил Прабхупада, понапридумывали себе целые большие и пышные теории своих ожиданий о том, что им кажется, говорил Прабхупада, согласно этим теориям. Кроме того, у них большие теории о том, кто такое преданный и кого Кришна считает преданным (они так решили что Кришна так считает, что само по себе довольно замечательное явление, достойное изучения).
> 
> Почему вы так невнимательны? Один ответ, мне кажется. Потому что слушать не так интересно, как говорить. 
> 
> Давайте еще, в третий раз попробуем. Внимание! 
> 
> "читаем без купюр" что написано в моих постах
> *"пока Нама не станет Кришной"*
> *"нама может стать Кришной"*
> _"когда Хари Нам будет неотличен от Кришны"_



Отсавлю без внимания Ваш безадресный посыл о том, кого следует считать преданным, а кого нет, а также такой же безадресный посыл о том, что кому кажется. Поскольку думаю что если Вы захотите кго-то в чем-то обвинить, то обязательно укажаете кого именно Вы обвиняете и в чем именно, и все таки попрошу разъяснить вот это: 




> "читаем без купюр" что написано в моих постах
> *"пока Нама не станет Кришной"*
> *"нама может стать Кришной"*
> _"когда Хари Нам будет неотличен от Кришны"_


То есть Вы хотите сказать что Хари Нам отличен от Кришны и должен в силу каких-то обстоятельств СТАТЬ Им? 
Или Вы хотите сказать что-то иное, своим выделенным цитированием? 
И так к слову - до того, как обвинять собеседника в непонятливости, на мой взгляд необходимо излагать свою мысль так, чтобы эта мысль была понятна однозначно и без множества комментариев, которые вообщем-то также не проясняют написанное.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> и все таки попрошу разъяснить вот это: 
> 
> То есть Вы хотите сказать что Хари Нам отличен от Кришны и должен в силу каких-то обстоятельств СТАТЬ Им? 
> Или Вы хотите сказать что-то иное, своим выделенным цитированием?


Я удивлен. Неужели там непонятно написано?  Да, хочу сказать именно это. И не только я. Ачарьи также хотели сказать именно это.




> И так к слову - до того, как обвинять собеседника в непонятливости, на мой взгляд необходимо излагать свою мысль так, чтобы эта мысль была понятна однозначно и без множества комментариев, которые вообщем-то также не проясняют написанное.


А по вашему Шримад Бхагаватам написан однозначно или нет? И что в выделенном тексте неоднозначного? Я написал что нама может и должна стать неотлична от Кришны, а вы приписали мне совсем другое, то есть новое значение ввели вы, а не я. Во вторых однозначно в нашем мире не будет. Понимание рождается не от объяснения, а от действий слушателя. По вашему почему Кришна не изложил *"однозначно"* свои аргументы противникам на Курукшетре? Или Рама почему не изложил посредством Ханумана свои аргументы Раване однозначно? Я думаю вполне однозначно изложил, только они не захотели по своим причинам. По своему положению непреданного. Вот это и есть причина их противостояния. А не в многозначительности изложения аргументов Кришной или Рамой. Да и вообще, духовные вещи, они весьма многозначительные, если смотреть на них из мира двойственности. Однозначно их можно увидеть только глазами преданности. А глазами непреданности они будут выглядеть глупость. Так Кришна обманывает своих врагов, даже рассказав им очевидные вещи, всё равно демоны не смогут их принять, даже если они будут изложены Кришной, как вот в беседе Кришны и Дурьодханы. Тем более мы, если захотим изложить духовные вещи однозначно в мире двойственности языком двойственности, вряд ли у нас получится.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Я удивлен. Неужели там непонятно написано?  Да, хочу сказать именно это. И не только я. Ачарьи также хотели сказать именно это


Написанное Вами понятно. Благодарю Вас. 
Единственно что непонятно, так это почему в "Чайтанья Чаритамрите" (Мадхья 17:133) если не ошибаюсь говорится вроде как следующее:

"Святое имя Кришны полно трансцендентного блаженства. Оно дарует все духовные благословения, потому что является Самим Кришной, резервуаром всего наслаждения"

И также не очень понятно, почему Прабхупада (если Вы таки считаете его ачарьей) говорит в своих комментариях:

"Будучи неотличным от Кришны, Святое Имя также не имеет начала и абсолютно духовно. Неотличное от Самого Кришны, Святое Имя — это живая личность (чайтанья виграха), оно вечно свободно от всех материальных несовершенств (нитья мукта)"

Цитата например отсюда: https://vk.com/wall-96718693_668

Если хотите - прокомментируйте пожалуйста. Если хотите...


Хотя может быть ответом может быть следующее, Ваше же, утверждение:



> Тем более мы, если захотим изложить духовные вещи однозначно в мире двойственности языком двойственности, вряд ли у нас получится.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Единственно что непонятно, так это почему в "Чайтанья Чаритамрите" (Мадхья 17:133) если не ошибаюсь говорится вроде как следующее:
> 
> "Святое имя Кришны полно трансцендентного блаженства. Оно дарует все духовные благословения, потому что является Самим Кришной, резервуаром всего наслаждения"


Всё проще простого. Полно трансцендентого блаженства то, что является святым именем. То, что не является святым именем, не полно никакого блаженства, а наоборот, совершенно пусто и утомительно.

Теперь обратитесь к своему воспеванию. Если оно полно транцендентного блаженства, то значит вы воспеваете святое имя. Если оно пусто и утомительно, то вы воспеваете что угодно, но не святое имя.




> И также не очень понятно, почему Прабхупада (если Вы таки считаете его ачарьей) говорит в своих комментариях:
> 
> "Будучи неотличным от Кришны, Святое Имя также не имеет начала и абсолютно духовно. Неотличное от Самого Кришны, Святое Имя — это живая личность (чайтанья виграха), оно вечно свободно от всех материальных несовершенств (нитья мукта)"


Ачарья не зависит от моего считания.

Комментарий такой:
Святое имя неотлично от Кришны, и поэтому оно живая личность и свободно от несовершенств. Но несвятое имя отлично от Кришны и никакая не живая личность, а вполне себе мертвый набор букв.

Для примера, может это для вас будет более авторитетно, выдержка из "Статья из журнала “The Harmonist” издаваемого под редакцией Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура в 20–30-е годы XX столетия (из седьмого номера XXV тома за декабрь 1927 года)"
_
"Следует понять, что люди являются филантропами (пракрита-сахаджиями), если они, даже обретя столь редчайшую возможность услышать эти слова Шри Гаурасундара, изображают сосредоточенность своего мирского ума на Имени, облике, деяниях Шри Шри Радха-Говинды, служить Которым можно лишь чистым умом, полностью свободным от всех порочных наклонностей (иными словами, служить Которым может лишь чистая и безупречная душа). Эти заблуждающиеся имитаторы настолько глупы, что не понимают той простой истины, что невозможно стать обитателем духовной Враджи с материальными телом и умом. ...

Те же, кто полагает, что оскорбительное повторение Святого Имени тождественно принятию чистого Святого Имени, то есть те, кто считает, что с помощью материальных чувств можно подлинно воспевать Святое Имя и осознать облик, качества и деяния Господа, являются филантропами (пракрита-сахаджиями).

Филантропами (пракрита-сахаджиями) называются те:

кто думает, что можно обрести любовную преданность Кришне (конечную цель всех духовных усилий) и осознать трансцендентное Имя, облик, качества и деяния Господа даже в падшем состоянии, когда мы еще находимся в неведении относительно своих подлинных взаимоотношений с Богом и упрямо цепляемся за свои заблуждения, или зачастую вообще не имеем никакого представления о высшей духовной реальности;

кто думает, что настойчивость в оскорбительном повторении Святого Имени Бога постепенно приводит, как само собой разумеющееся, к постижению чистого Святого Имени и любви к Богу;

кто думает, что, находясь в падшем состоянии, можно должным образом воспевать Святое Имя Кришны, постичь Его облик, качества и деяния, а также служить Ему;

кто думает, что просто благодаря постоянному слушанию (даже в порочном состоянии) о Святом Имени, красоте, качествах и деяниях Шри Кришны в таком грешнике пробуждается любовь к Его Святому Имени;

кто думает, что Святое Имя полностью проявляется во время слушания о деяниях Господа;

кто думает, что в падшем положении можно узреть трансцендентный облик Господа, воспевать Его трансцендентное Святое Имя...

кто не понимает, что трансцендентное Святое Имя Бога не проявится на языке, пока допускаются оскорбления; что облик, качества, деяния и истинная природа Господа никогда не проявляются в материальном уме, в котором может возникнуть лишь искаженное подобие этого в форме чувственных мирских эмоций, навеянных поэтическими или прозаическими книгами, столь ярко описывающими страстные наслаждения этого мира;

кто позволяет себе беседовать о сокровенных чувствах божественной любви с сентиментальными людьми, не способными понять эти истины, или с новичками на пути преданности, или же с неверующими;

кто принимает тех, кто полностью лишен духовного вкуса (рати), за преданных, всецело развивших в себе духовное влечение благодаря естественной сокровенной любви к Богу; или же тех, кто лишь недавно вступил на путь любовной преданности, за преданных, сполна развивших чувства духовной любви; или же тех, кто просто в чем-то искренне убежден, за духовно устремленных;

кто придерживается мнения, что духовное влечение может проявиться в человеке, хотя он еще полностью и не избавился от стремления к материальным объектам; или же что тот, кто не полностью освободился от своей материалистичной предрасположенности, обладает возвышенной любовной преданностью к Богу; или же что самые первые признаки подлинной любви к Богу могут проявиться еще до начала ученичества; или же что духовная любовь достижима благодаря независимому и самостоятельному духовному устремлению; или же, если сказать кратко, кто не видит ничего ошибочного в том, чтобы поместить телегу впереди лошади;

...кто думает, что поклонение простому камню равносильно поклонению Богу; ..кто думает, что через поклонение какому-либо имени или форме, созданным в уме, можно поклоняться Богу;

кто думает, что в этом материальном теле можно ощутить вкус несравненной духовной любви; кто думает, что эту не имеющую себе равных духовную любовь можно постичь мирским умом, склонным к чувственным наслаждениям;

кто полагает, что, обладая материальным телом и умом, а также эмпирическим пониманием и взглядом на вещи, просто купив билет на поезд, можно отправиться в путь в трансцендентный Вриндаван и Навадвипу, устроившись с комфортом в купе вагона; или же что можно устроиться с относительным комфортом, построив себе там дом из извести и кирпичей, тем самым обеспечив себе возможность жить в духовной сфере;

кто думает, что можно отождествлять себя со своим умом и в одно и то же самое время служить жене, детям, продажным любовницам и Богу;

кто думает, что в одном и том же теле можно прикасаться к телам жены, детей и любовниц, а также к преданным Господа;

кто утверждает, что познал сладость преданности Кришне и при этом признает необходимость в некоторых мирских наслаждениях;

кто думает, что стоит им всем сердцем принять духовное руководство профессионального гуру, который может быть большим грешником .., и кто придерживается мнения, что, просто избегая обсуждения недостатков подобного гуру, исключительно благодаря лишь силе своей слепой веры в него можно обрести преданность Кришне;

кто думает, что поскольку качества Святого Имени или мантры не могут быть искажены несовершенной природой духовного наставника, поэтому, хотя такой псевдо-гуру и передает вместо мантры простой набор букв алфавита, лишь внешне напоминающий эту мантру, или же вместо Святого Имени предлагает лишь оскорбления Святого Имени, но кто все равно при этом верит, что человек может получить некое благо от такой «инициации»;
...
Все эти люди, а также их помощники и вдохновители – филантропы (пракрита-сахаджии).

В действительности все, кто полагается на свое эмпирическое восприятие в обсуждении трансцендентной Реальности, руководствуясь таким же отношением к абсолютной Реальности, что и к материальным объектам, лицемерно проявляющие интерес к духовной Истине и при этом полностью поглощенные трясиной мирских дел, – филантропы до мозга костей."_ Конец цитаты

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Прочитав Ваш (простите...) весьма пространный пост, могу предположить, что Вы все это время пытаетесь выразить важность серъезного и ответственного отношения к Хари Наму, как к основной анге духовной практики.
И если мне удалось понять Вашу мысль правильно, тогда совершенно ответственно заявляю, что собственно и я говорю об этом.
И если мне удалось понять Вашу мысль правильно, тогда на мой взгляд совершенно не обязательно было выражать эту мысль так сложно...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Прочитав Ваш (простите...) весьма пространный пост, могу предположить, что Вы все это время пытаетесь выразить важность серъезного и ответственного отношения к Хари Наму, как к основной анге духовной практики.
> И если мне удалось понять Вашу мысль правильно, тогда совершенно ответственно заявляю, что собственно и я говорю об этом.
> И если мне удалось понять Вашу мысль правильно, тогда на мой взгляд совершенно не обязательно было выражать эту мысль так сложно...


Вообще-то я не об этом говорил. Вы упрощаете. ХариНаму недостаточно серьезного и ответственного отношения.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Что же тогда Ему достаточно? 
Если подобное можно вообще отнести к Хари наму.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Что же тогда Ему достаточно? 
> Если подобное можно вообще отнести к Хари наму.


Вы говорили о том, чтобы "звать так". Я сказал, что "звать так" не удастся без того, чтобы "звать того".  Иначе это двойственность. Метод и цель должны стать неотличны, чтобы устранить двойственность. Метод станет неотличен от цели для недвойственной цели.  Нама и Кришна должны стать неотличны. Нама неотлична от Кришны для недвойственного Кришны и недвойственной намы. Тогда Нама оживет и будет удовлетворена подобным служением.

----------


## Амира

> Вы говорили о том, чтобы "звать так". Я сказал, что "звать так" не удастся без того, чтобы "звать того".  Иначе это двойственность. Метод и цель должны стать неотличны, чтобы устранить двойственность. Метод станет неотличен от цели для недвойственной цели.  Нама и Кришна должны стать неотличны. Нама неотлична от Кришны для недвойственного Кришны и недвойственной намы. Тогда Нама оживет и будет удовлетворена подобным служением.


Можете подробно и понятно объяснить как на практике вы это реализуете?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Можете подробно и понятно объяснить как на практике вы это реализуете?


Охотно. Но не сегодня, на телефоне неудобно. И, может быть в Скайп куда-то или в личку, а то это целая большая беседа. Вообще-то много раз пытался разным людям объяснить,  но толку не было. Из этого я сделал вывод, что проблема не в объяснении, а в том, например, что они не были в состоянии даже дослушать и т.д. ну и с одинаковым пониманием ерминологии, как видите, есть вопросы. Поэтому если вы не знаете о чем я говорю про неотличие намы от кришны, то нужно будет время чтобы устаканить понимание.

----------


## Амира

> Охотно. Но не сегодня, на телефоне неудобно.


Конечно, когда вам будет удобно.




> Поэтому если вы не знаете о чем я говорю про неотличие намы от кришны, то нужно будет время чтобы устаканить понимание.


Думаю время не понадобится я прекрасно понимаю о чем вы говорите, я просто не знаю вашего понимания этого. Поэтому мне очень интересно это узнать. Просто не раз замечала, что человек говорит замечательные слова с которыми полностью согласна, а когда начинаем выяснять подробнее, то оказывается что на самом деле каждый из нас подразумевает совсем разное. Ну и конечно ваша "нетрадиционная ориентация" меня смущает немного  :smilies: . Обычно говорят о том что мы должны измениться, чтобы начать чисто произносить имена Кришны, т.е. вкладывать в произношение свои чувства и любовь, при этом понимая кто такой Кришна. А вот у вас подход несколько иной - имена Кришны должны измениться что бы стать настоящими Его именами. Все это так загадочно и интересно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Обычно говорят о том что мы должны измениться, чтобы начать чисто произносить имена Кришны, т.е. вкладывать в произношение свои чувства и любовь, при этом понимая кто такой Кришна.


Измениться означает ни много ни мало - выйти за пределы иллюзии материального мира. Победить демонов. Самостоятельно это невозможно. Кришна побеждает демонов. От оков иллюзии освобождаемся не мы сами, а служение Кришне и его слугам нас освобождает. Не сами мы "вкладываем любовь". Любовь вытаскивает нас за волосы из этого болота.

Поэтому я уже много раз говорил - подозреваю, что когда вы говорите "вкладывать любовь", любви в этом состоянии неоткуда взяться. Любовь не может появиться раньше вкуса, влечения к Кришне. А этот вкус не может появиться раньше Кришны. Как можно полюбить того, кого не видел никогда?

_"Филантропом (пракрита сахаджией) является тот кто кто полагает, что чувства духовной любви (раса) предшествуют вере (шраддхе) и духовному вкусу (рати), или же духовный вкус предшествует вере;

кто думает, что можно обрести любовную преданность Кришне (конечную цель всех духовных усилий) и осознать трансцендентное Имя, облик, качества и деяния Господа в падшем состоянии

кто думает, что, находясь в падшем состоянии, можно должным образом воспевать Святое Имя Кришны, постичь Его облик, качества и деяния, а также служить Ему;"_

Вы можете объяснить откуда берется любовь в падшем состоянии? Ну вот чтобы человек сел практиковать и откуда ни возьмись, начал вкладывать любовь.  Где ему её взять?




> А вот у вас подход несколько иной - имена Кришны должны измениться что бы стать настоящими Его именами. Все это так загадочно и интересно.


Чувства души возникают не сами по себе, а направлены к Кришне. Пока нет Кришны, откуда они возьмутся? Нет объекта. Поэтому на мой взгляд, ничего загадочного, просто здравый смысл. Когда Имя станет Кришной, чувства возникнут, но не сами собой. Присутствие Кришны их пробудит. И одними чувствами всё это не заканчивается.

А у вас получается Кришны еще нет, а вы уже любовь и чувства откуда то взяли. Это пахнет сахаджией, как ни крути.

----------


## Амира

> Измениться означает ни много ни мало - выйти за пределы иллюзии материального мира. Победить демонов. Самостоятельно это невозможно. Кришна побеждает демонов. От оков иллюзии освобождаемся не мы сами, а служение Кришне и его слугам нас освобождает.


Да, я согласна.




> Не сами мы "вкладываем любовь". Любовь вытаскивает нас за волосы из этого болота.


Как раз от нас и требуется только желание и любовь. Если мы даже это не хотим делать или не способны, а ждем что даже это за нас Кришна сделает, то разве это не удовлетворение собственных чувств?





> Поэтому я уже много раз говорил - подозреваю, что когда вы говорите "вкладывать любовь", любви в этом состоянии неоткуда взяться. Любовь не может появиться раньше вкуса, влечения к Кришне. А этот вкус не может появиться раньше Кришны. Как можно полюбить того, кого не видел никогда?


В каком этом состоянии? Конечно, сразу появляется объект, а потом уже влечение и любовь к нему это и так понятно.





> Вы можете объяснить откуда берется любовь в падшем состоянии? Ну вот чтобы человек сел практиковать и откуда ни возьмись, начал вкладывать любовь.  Где ему её взять?


Всему нужно учиться, сразу сел и начал чисто воспевать - так не получиться. А любовь она не берется, она уже есть, она только проявляется при определенном уровне чистоты сердца.





> Чувства души возникают не сами по себе, а направлены к Кришне. Пока нет Кришны, откуда они возьмутся? Нет объекта. Поэтому на мой взгляд, ничего загадочного, просто здравый смысл. Когда Имя станет Кришной, чувства возникнут, но не сами собой. Присутствие Кришны их пробудит. И одними чувствами всё это не заканчивается.


А где Кришна, что Его нет? 




> А у вас получается Кришны еще нет, а вы уже любовь и чувства откуда то взяли. Это пахнет сахаджией, как ни крути.


Ну у вас нет, а у меня есть Кришна  :smilies: .


Если то что вы говорите для вас работает, то это замечательно. Т.е. у вас есть привязанность и любовь к Кришне?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Вы правильно поняли, что имя Кришны из простых букв и звуков, в результате нашего движения в этом направлении, должно стать недвойственным настоящим святым именем, неотличным от Кришны. Именем, которое вначале просто Нама, но по мере нашего продвижения в Наме к Кришне, постепенно обретет Гуну, Рупу и проявит Лилу. Всё, описанное в ШБ - это развитие нас, нашего сознания, нашей преданности, и, соответственно, развитие Намы. Есть части ШБ, где еще нет Кришны, но это всё равно Нама. Есть части ШБ, где Кришна уже родился, где он младенец, юноша и взрослый. Это развитие. Это не только я говорю про развитие Намы, это и ШБ говорит, и Брихад Бхагаватамрита говорит (которая является кратким изложением Шб).

Нама не может развиваться без нашего развития. Это одновременное развитие. Поэтому воспевание это развитие во всех смыслах. Развитие Намы, развитие нас, развитие метода, техники, движение с планеты на планету, чего угодно, всего сразу, поочереди и одновременно.

С одной стороны это необъяснимо, а с другой элементарно просто. Никто не может с одной стороны, но может каждый с другой стороны. Так всегда с Кришной.

Но вы говорите, что вкладываете любовь в имя, зачем вам тогда это имя, если у вас любовь в кармане? Непонятно зачем тогда Вам Кришна? И второй вопрос - какое развитие в этом? Ну вот вкладываете, а дальше что?

Понимаете, мое сомнение в ваших словах от того, что если бы мы могли создать Кришну, мы были бы лучше Кришны. Но мы не можем создать Кришну даже если будем что-то из того, что у нас есть куда-то вкладывать. 

Кришна создает себя сам. Мы можем только служить ему в этом. Поэтому Нама развивает Наму. Кришна развивает Наму, развивая нас. Нам приходится что-то преодолевать в себе и от чего-то отказываться, чтобы исполнять то, что хочет от нас Нама. Она ведет нас, она наш рулевой. У нас нет никаких своих идей на этот счет. Пустые костяные головы. Но если мы ищем реализовать её, КАК ОНА ХОЧЕТ, то она дает нам идеи, дает техники. И когда мы с помощью её идей и методов, делаем то, что она хочет от нас, то улучшается и Она. Одновременно улучшаемся и мы. Поскольку мы трудились над этим. Ведь это Она знает нас, и, зная нас, дает нам и методы как исправить нас, чтобы улучшить себя. И, скажите, разве это не чудо? Разве это уже не живое Имя?

Нет, Нама не может быть произнесена падшими устами. Поэтому мы очищаем Наму, а Нама очищает нас на тот уровень, где мы можем уже пытаться. Какие мы, такая и Нама. Создавая своего преданного, Кришна создает себя. Чем чище преданный, тем более настоящий Кришна. Если нама обретает рупу, гуну и лилу, то это означает что и преданный соответствующий. Если непреданный попытается так произнести имя, то ничего не выйдет. Поскольку для произнесения имени на уровне лилы, нужна соответствующая преданность.

Теперь, что такое чище? Чище означает лучше. Что же такое лучше7 Лучше означает больше блага. О каком благе речь? Обо всём. Поскольку Кришна всеблагой. Если хотите всеблагого Кришну, постарайтесь над тем, чтобы Имя стал всеблагим. Когда вы будете стараться, произносить и слушать, слушать и улучшать и вновь произносить и слушать, ради того, чтобы благо в Имени возрастало, это и есть начало служения. Всё, больше ничего не нужно знать.

Рыба ищет где глубже, а человек где лучше. Поэтому как каждая рыба знает где глубже, так и каждый человек знает что такое лучше. Если сравнить два звука, каждый укажет на тот который лучше. Каждый человек квалифицирован на это. Но не каждый хочет меняться - это раз. И многие считают что они УЖЕ воспевают святое имя, не желая однако признаться себе, почему же они в этом случае еще не во Вриндаване, таким образом обвиняя Кришну в мошенничестве.

Итак, каждый, кто считает, что воспевает Святое имя, но не находит себя во Вриндаване, считает Кришну мошенником. Поскольку там где Святой Имя, там и Кришна, а где Кришна, там и Вриндаван. Имя неотлично от Кришны. Если Кришны нет, то имени тоже нет. Это легко понять просто честному человеку.

Из всего этого видно, что метод и цель неотличны. Развитие преданного это и есть развитие Намы и наоборот. Кришна и преданный, они всегда вместе. Где Кришна? Там где его преданный. Где преданный? Там где Кришна.

И тут вы говорите, что _"мы должны измениться, чтобы начать чисто произносить имена Кришны, т.е. вкладывать в произношение свои чувства и любовь, при этом понимая кто такой Кришна."
_

Да, вы видите, и я говорю, что мы должны измениться. Имя Кришны не может измениться если мы сами не изменимся, ведь это мы произносим его до тех пор, пока он не родится собственной персоной. А когда родится, тогда уже извините, тут уже он отдельно, а мы отдельно. Именно поэтому описано как рождение Кришны.

Но с чем я не согласен, так это с тем - а откуда вы будете знать как вам меняться и куда меняться? Вы что, самостоятельно знаете дорогу из материального мира во Вриндаван? А если не знаете, то как у вас получится _"начать чисто произносить имена Кришны"_?

Да, у вас могут быть идеи о том, кто такой Кришна и т.д., но всех наших идей не хватит чтобы найти дорогу даже на Дхрува локу самостоятельно. Соответственно, никаких наших идей о чистоте воспевания не хватит на чистое воспевание. Чистое воспевание это не только идеи, это еще и далекий путь из нашего мира за пределы материального, за пределы Вайкунтхи, во Вриндаван. Путь за пределы себя, туда, где мы уже не будем собой в том виде как сейчас. 

Понимаете, из того, что мы меняемся в воспевании, следует, что те, которые мы сейчас, можем только начать путь, а закончат этот путь уже совсем другие мы. Поэтому идей о том как воспевать ЧИСТО, у тех нас которые сейчас НЕТ И БЫТЬ НЕ МОЖЕТ, поскольку чисто будет воспевать не тот я который сейчас, а тот я, который изменится, пройдя путь. Тот я, которого еще нет в нашем времени, тот я, который лучше того меня, который сейчас, тот я, который будет потом. И идеи о чистом воспевании, вот будут у него, а не у меня. И то, может быть.

Поэтому и говорят, что не получится чисто воспевать в этом теле. 
_"Эти заблуждающиеся имитаторы настолько глупы, что не понимают той простой истины, что невозможно стать обитателем духовной Враджи с материальными телом и умом.
Те, кто считает, что с помощью материальных чувств можно подлинно воспевать Святое Имя и осознать облик, качества и деяния Господа, 

кто думает, что в этом материальном теле можно ощутить вкус несравненной духовной любви;

кто думает, что в одном и том же теле можно прикасаться к телам жены, детей и любовниц, а также к преданным Господа;

являются филантропами (пракрита-сахаджиями)."_

Поэтому я не верю в то, что вы говорите. Уж простите. Этот путь знает только Вишну таттва, не меньше. Вот у них есть не только идеи, но и возможности для реализации. Никакие даже Индры ни сном ни духом не знают. Не говоря уже про нас грешных.

PS. То, что нельзя чисто воспевать в этом теле, не означает, что духовная жизнь после смерти. В этом теле могут быть и другие тела

----------


## Амира

> Но вы говорите, что вкладываете любовь в имя, зачем вам тогда это имя, если у вас любовь в кармане? Непонятно зачем тогда Вам Кришна? И второй вопрос - какое развитие в этом? Ну вот вкладываете, а дальше что?


Я там не о себе говорила, а вообще объясняла отличие общепринятого понимания от вашего. Ну да ладно, вкладываю, но это не специально получается, а непроизвольно. Потому что имя того кого любишь оно самое сладкое и произносить его хочется бесконечно. В смысле зачем мне Кришна? Вы хотите сказать, что когда мы Кришну полюбим Он нам больше не понадобится? А что дальше? - Дальше происходит углубление и развитие любви и осознание своего изначального положения.





> Понимаете, мое сомнение в ваших словах от того, что если бы мы могли создать Кришну, мы были бы лучше Кришны. Но мы не можем создать Кришну даже если будем что-то из того, что у нас есть куда-то вкладывать.


А зачем создавать Кришну? Он уже есть.





> Нет, Нама не может быть произнесена падшими устами. Поэтому мы очищаем Наму, а Нама очищает нас на тот уровень, где мы можем уже пытаться. Какие мы, такая и Нама. Создавая своего преданного, Кришна создает себя. Чем чище преданный, тем более настоящий Кришна. Если нама обретает рупу, гуну и лилу, то это означает что и преданный соответствующий. Если непреданный попытается так произнести имя, то ничего не выйдет. Поскольку для произнесения имени на уровне лилы, нужна соответствующая преданность.


Да. Пусть другими словами, но да.





> Итак, каждый, кто считает, что воспевает Святое имя, но не находит себя во Вриндаване, считает Кришну мошенником. Поскольку там где Святой Имя, там и Кришна, а где Кришна, там и Вриндаван. Имя неотлично от Кришны. Если Кришны нет, то имени тоже нет. Это легко понять просто честному человеку.


Многое зависит от нас самих. Кришна же со своей стороны не заставит себя ждать.




> И тут вы говорите, что _"мы должны измениться, чтобы начать чисто произносить имена Кришны, т.е. вкладывать в произношение свои чувства и любовь, при этом понимая кто такой Кришна."
> _


Да, так и есть. 





> Но с чем я не согласен, так это с тем - а откуда вы будете знать как вам меняться и куда меняться? Вы что, самостоятельно знаете дорогу из материального мира во Вриндаван? А если не знаете, то как у вас получится _"начать чисто произносить имена Кришны"_?


У меня уже есть эта информация от духовного учителя, Прабхупады и Кришны.




> Поэтому и говорят, что не получится чисто воспевать в этом теле.


Что за глупости?




> _"Эти заблуждающиеся имитаторы настолько глупы, что не понимают той простой истины, что невозможно стать обитателем духовной Враджи с материальными телом и умом.
> Те, кто считает, что с помощью материальных чувств можно подлинно воспевать Святое Имя и осознать облик, качества и деяния Господа, 
> 
> кто думает, что в этом материальном теле можно ощутить вкус несравненной духовной любви;
> 
> кто думает, что в одном и том же теле можно прикасаться к телам жены, детей и любовниц, а также к преданным Господа;
> 
> являются филантропами (пракрита-сахаджиями)."_


Просто вы еще не знаете, что всю духовную деятельность мы осуществляем на духовном уровне и духовными чувствами, поэтому и не понимаете этих слов.





> Поэтому я не верю в то, что вы говорите. Уж простите. Этот путь знает только Вишну таттва, не меньше. Вот у них есть не только идеи, но и возможности для реализации. Никакие даже Индры ни сном ни духом не знают. Не говоря уже про нас грешных.


Я и хочу чтобы вы мне не верили, лучший способ поверить это попробовать самому. А Индре до чистого преданного и до знания чистого преданного как от от Земли до Голоки, поэтому удивительного ничего нет. Так как Земля это то место откуда можно попасть на Голоку Вриндавану, в отличие от любой даже самой высшей планеты в нашей вселенной.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Просто вы еще не знаете, что всю духовную деятельность мы осуществляем на духовном уровне и духовными чувствами, поэтому и не понимаете этих слов.


А вы вслух воспеваете? И прасад так сказать, желудком почитаете?

----------


## Амира

Я очень прошу вас изменить стиль изложения. Очень трудно расшифровывать ваши послания. Пожалуйста постарайтесь более ясно и понятно излагать ваши мысли. Мне приходится каждое ваше сообщение расшифровывать как послание инопланетян землянам. Такой стиль изложения обычно используется к книгах пророков или просветленных. Типа был в горах Алтая и вдруг сверху с неба появился белый луч света и пронзил тело и на человека снизошло просветление и он получил послание космического разума и хочет передать его людям и тут начинаются загадки, намеки, смысловые формулы и тому подобное. Такой способ изложение трудно воспринимать. Иногда это прикольно. Но большую часть такой информации человеку понять трудно. У вас есть много хороших слов и мыслей, но способ подачи их все портит, так как вы сознательно выстраиваете предложения в петлевые словесные цепочки, пытаетесь говорить загадками, как будто не хотите чтобы вас поняли.

----------


## Амира

> А вы вслух воспеваете? И прасад так сказать, желудком почитаете?


Воспеваю я по разному, а ем и сплю потому что пока еще не достигла того уровня когда можно совсем обходиться без еды и сна.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> способ подачи их все портит, так как вы сознательно выстраиваете предложения в петлевые словесные цепочки, пытаетесь говорить загадками, как будто не хотите чтобы вас поняли.


Там нечего расшифровывать. Я говорю прямо как оно есть. Если действительно хотите понять, попытайтесь воспринять буквально. А то смешно получается если кто-то пишет прямо, и этот текст начать расшифровывать. Приведите пример "петлевой словесной цепочки".

----------


## Амира

> Там нечего расшифровывать. Я говорю прямо как оно есть. Если действительно хотите понять, попытайтесь воспринять буквально. А то смешно получается если кто-то пишет прямо, и этот текст начать расшифровывать. Приведите пример "петлевой словесной цепочки".


Вот например:




> Понимаете, из того, что мы меняемся в воспевании, следует, что те, которые мы сейчас, можем только начать путь, а закончат этот путь уже совсем другие мы. Поэтому идей о том как воспевать ЧИСТО, у тех нас которые сейчас НЕТ И БЫТЬ НЕ МОЖЕТ, поскольку чисто будет воспевать не тот я который сейчас, а тот я, который изменится, пройдя путь. Тот я, которого еще нет в нашем времени, тот я, который лучше того меня, который сейчас, тот я, который будет потом. И идеи о чистом воспевании, вот будут у него, а не у меня. И то, может быть.


Выглядит это приблизительно также:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Выглядит это приблизительно также:


Мне всё равно как это выглядит. Всем не угодишь. Я просто пытаюсь объяснить, и не обязательно вам.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Уважаемый Евгений, я собственно также присоединяюсь к словам Амиры:



> Я очень прошу вас изменить стиль изложения. Очень трудно расшифровывать ваши послания. Пожалуйста постарайтесь более ясно и понятно излагать ваши мысли. Мне приходится каждое ваше сообщение расшифровывать как послание инопланетян землянам. Такой стиль изложения обычно используется к книгах пророков или просветленных. Типа был в горах Алтая и вдруг сверху с неба появился белый луч света и пронзил тело и на человека снизошло просветление и он получил послание космического разума и хочет передать его людям и тут начинаются загадки, намеки, смысловые формулы и тому подобное. Такой способ изложение трудно воспринимать. Иногда это прикольно. Но большую часть такой информации человеку понять трудно. У вас есть много хороших слов и мыслей, но способ подачи их все портит, так как вы сознательно выстраиваете предложения в петлевые словесные цепочки, пытаетесь говорить загадками, как будто не хотите чтобы вас поняли.


Если же Вам все равно как выглядят Ваши попытки что-то объяснить, тогда наверное нет смысла и пытаться все это понять...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если же Вам все равно как выглядят Ваши попытки что-то объяснить, тогда наверное нет смысла и пытаться все это понять...


У вас есть определенные ожидания о том, как это должно выглядеть. Но ваши ожидания - это ваша иллюзия и ваша проблема. 

Когда-то давно моя супруга, войдя в комнату где я читал джапу, сказала, что ей странно слышать такое воспевание.

У неё, очевидно, тоже были ожидания о том, как по её мнению должно звучать воспевание. То есть, по вашему, я должен был воспевать так, чтобы
соответствовать ожиданиям супруги? Или всё таки так, как хочет от меня Кришна? Осталось только добавить, что у неё нет никаких результатов воспевания. Поэтому её ожидания это её проблема, её препятствие.

Я, собственно, о том же Вам и другим говорю, о том, что у вас даже нет желания понять то, что не укладывается в рамки вашей иллюзии, свои ожидания распространяете вокруг, а потом удивляетесь, почему Кришна не хочет Вам явиться в таком виде, как вы от него ожидаете. Вы и Кришну пытаетесь загнать в свои рамки.

Например, понять квантовую теорию или теорию относительности будет тяжело в том случае, если вы решите вдруг что это выглядит странно или неправдоподобно. Понимание всегда лежит в той области где вы захотите измениться, чтобы понять. Если же вы всё вокруг будете подгонять под свое текущее понимание, то никогда ничего не поймете.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Пожалуйста постарайтесь более ясно и понятно излагать ваши мысли. Мне приходится каждое ваше сообщение расшифровывать.


Еще раз повторюсь, нет необходимости расшифровывать, я стараюсь излагать прямо. Если же вам что-то конкретно не ясно и не понятно, вы всегда можете задать конкретный уточняющий вопрос, вместо того, чтобы говорить о том, что не ясно вообще всё. 




> У вас есть много хороших слов и мыслей.


Если вы ждете, что все слова будут только приятны и хороши, то вы не по адресу. Это не только меня касается, а и вообще ведическая концепция. Сражения, знаете ли, битвы. Почему на Курукшетре им бы не сесть вместе, поговорить хорошие и приятные слова? Очевидно есть какое-то непонимание, которое привело к битве. Если бы все могли понять Кришну, разве стали бы они сражаться против него? Что-то в том, что он говорил, не укладывалось в их картину мира. И дело не в том, что Кришна излагал не ясно.

Вот если вы не согласны с чем-то, то почему бы вам не привести аргумент, вместо того, чтобы аппелировать к тому, как ОНО ВЫГЛЯДИТ.

Насчет Голохвостова, я могу вам возразить. Во первых у него нет логической связи между предложениями, нет развития мысли, одно предложение оторвано от другого по смыслу. Предложения не несут мысли. Нет ни подлежащего, ни сказуемого. Одни восклицания, причем безграмотные. "Это же ведь очень и очень. Зачем же? Но нет". В результате получается набор слов и теряется смысл. Где в моих сообщениях вы увидели подобное? Я всегда указываю причину и следствие, и объясняю каким образом из причины получается следствие. Как раз все мои сообщения строятся на логике. Аргумент не принят, увы.

Вы сейчас аппелируете не к логике, а к собственным эмоциям.




> Выглядит это приблизительно также:


А конкретно, что имеете возразить по той цитате?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> У вас есть определенные ожидания о том, как это должно выглядеть. Но ваши ожидания - это ваша иллюзия и ваша проблема


У меня, уважаемый прабху, есть определенные понимания того, как выглядит цивилизованная дискуссия между людьми, вроде как занимающимися возвышенной религиозной деятельностью. Да и просто между людьми...
И если в силу каких-то причин мои понимания кажутся Вам иллюзорными и проблемными, то позвольте совершенно также считать и Ваши понимания и ожидания не более чем иллюзией, в которой Вы находитесь и Вашими же проблемами.
А стало быть совершенно не обращать на внимания на то, что Вы пытаетесь сказать. Если конечно Вы пытаетесь что-то сказать помимо того, что Вы априорно правы.

Тем более Вы сами это и подтверждаете:



> Мне всё равно как это выглядит. Всем не угодишь. Я просто пытаюсь объяснить, и не обязательно вам.


И раз уж Вам все равно, поймут ли Вас или нет, и раз уж мнение Ваших собеседников для Вас априорно же - иллюзия, тогда разумеется нет смысла вести с Вами осмысленную беседу.
Осмысленную с моей, то есть иллюзороной точки зрения, разумеется  :smilies:

----------


## Амира

> Насчет Голохвостова, я могу вам возразить. Во первых у него нет логической связи между предложениями, нет развития мысли, одно предложение оторвано от другого по смыслу. Предложения не несут мысли. Нет ни подлежащего, ни сказуемого. Одни восклицания, причем безграмотные. "Это же ведь очень и очень. Зачем же? Но нет". В результате получается набор слов и теряется смысл. Где в моих сообщениях вы увидели подобное? Я всегда указываю причину и следствие, и объясняю каким образом из причины получается следствие. Как раз все мои сообщения строятся на логике. Аргумент не принят, увы.
> 
> Вы сейчас аппелируете не к логике, а к собственным эмоциям.


Я не об отсутствии логики говорю, даже у Голохвастова она прослеживается, а о желании произвести впечатление своим умом, так чтобы собеседнику стало "страшно". Ведь можно же все сказать простым и понятным языком, чтобы не было двусмысленности и не понимания. Шрила Прабхупа для меня пример, он мог объяснять сложные духовные истины простыми словами. Я перечитываю выши сообщения по нескольку раз, пытаясь понять вложенный вами смысл, в конце концов предлагаю вам аналогию - более простой и понятный вариант сказанный Шрилой Прабхупадой, но и эти слова вы начинаете критиковать утверждая что ни я ни Прабхупада в действительности не понимаем духовных истин. И так по кругу.






> А конкретно, что имеете возразить по той цитате?


Я уже запуталась. О какой цитате вы говорите?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я не об отсутствии логики говорю, даже у Голохвастова она прослеживается, а о желании произвести впечатление своим умом, так чтобы собеседнику стало "страшно". Ведь можно же все сказать простым и понятным языком, чтобы не было двусмысленности и не понимания. Шрила Прабхупа для меня пример, он мог объяснять сложные духовные истины простыми словами. Я перечитываю выши сообщения по нескольку раз, пытаясь понять вложенный вами смысл, в конце концов предлагаю вам аналогию - более простой и понятный вариант сказанный Шрилой Прабхупадой, но и эти слова вы начинаете критиковать утверждая что ни я ни Прабхупада в действительности не понимаем духовных истин. И так по кругу.


Во первых я не говорил, что Прабхупада не понимает духовных истин. Я имел в виду, что истина глубже, чем она вам кажется таковой, и что ваше понимание этой истины поверхностно. Прабхупада не сказал и не мог сказать всех истин. Поэтому неозвученных истин на наш век хватит, и попытка сузить спектр истин в то, что сказал Прабхупада, никогда не будет удачной.

Возможно проблема в том, что не поняв смысла, вы приводите аналогию. Но каким образом вы можете привести аналогию, если не поняли смысла? 

Приведите конкретный пример, возможно тогда станет понятнее.

Насчет попыток произвести впечатление чтобы кому-то стало страшно, это без комментариев. 

Вы говорите, что можно сказать простым понятным языком, чтобы не было двусмысленности понимания. Во первых в мире двойственности всегда будет двусмысленность при описании духовной недвойственной реальности, хоть вам это и не нравится. А во вторых, приведите конкретный пример, где двусмысленность и непонимание, и разберемся.




> Я уже запуталась. О какой цитате вы говорите?


Ну о которой вы сказали, что выглядит как у Голохвастова.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

*Гаятри Деви Даси*

Конечно, это ваше право, искать то, чего вы ищете и таким образом, каким вы его ищете.

У вас только нет права приписывать мне того, чего я не говорил. Причем это не в первый раз уже.

Вот вы мне расскажите такой парадокс, откуда вы надеетесь взять понимание, если читаете не то, что написано, и потом с этим, чего не было, не соглашаетесь или не понимаете его?

----------


## Амира

> Возможно проблема в том, что не поняв смысла, вы приводите аналогию. Но каким образом вы можете привести аналогию, если не поняли смысла?


А как вы определяете кто понимает смысл, а кто нет? На основании каких критериев? Сравнивая ваше понимание с пониманием других? Тогда тут  есть 2 варианта - либо вы достигли освобождения и беспримесной любви к Кришне, что вполне возможно, либо находитесь в иллюзии. Потому что даже слова Прабхупады для вас не критерий, хотя так делают боьшинство преданных - просто следуют примеру Прабхупады и пытаются говорить его словами. Нет. У вас же на все есть свое личное, особое понимание, недоступное остальным простым смертным. Возможно вы настолько духовно возвышенный человек и имеете на это право, я не отрицаю возможность этого. Просто хочу это услышать от вас, чтобы мое отношение к вам изменилось в лучшую сторону, как бы доказательство того что я должна прислушиваться к вашим словам в моих же интересах.




> Вы говорите, что можно сказать простым понятным языком, чтобы не было двусмысленности понимания. Во первых в мире двойственности всегда будет двусмысленность при описании духовной недвойственной реальности, хоть вам это и не нравится.


Мне все понятно, мне непонятны ваши комментарии этого. И раз уж мы с вами ведем беседу, я стараюсь понять ход ваших мыслей, чтобы ответить вам. Это подобно тому как Господь Чайтанья ответил что Он понимает изначальную Веданту, а не понимаеть лишь комментарии Шанкары к ней, который пытался скрыть изначальный смысл Вед за словесными ухищрениями.





> Ну о которой вы сказали, что выглядит как у Голохвастова.


Это был просто пример вашего усложнения того что можно сказать простыми словами, что и сделано  уже Шрилой Прабхупадой.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А как вы определяете кто понимает смысл, а кто нет? На основании каких критериев?


Такой вывод я делаю на основании вашей цитаты _"чтобы не было двусмысленности и не понимания....постарайтесь более ясно и понятно излагать. Мне непонятны ваши комментарии этого"_
Вы ведь сказали что вам непонятны мои слова. Вот я и сделал вывод.




> Мне все понятно, мне непонятны ваши комментарии этого. И раз уж мы с вами ведем беседу, я стараюсь понять ход ваших мыслей, чтобы ответить вам. Это подобно тому как Господь Чайтанья ответил что Он понимает изначальную Веданту, а не понимаеть лишь комментарии Шанкары к ней, который пытался скрыть изначальный смысл Вед за словесными ухищрениями.
> 
> Это был просто пример вашего усложнения того что можно сказать простыми словами, что и сделано  уже Шрилой Прабхупадой.


Если всё сказано Прабхупадой, то и говорить не о чем. Но духовная реальность бесконечно глубока, никаких слов для неё недостаточно. Мы можем сказать - вот океан. Просто и понятно. Но океан не просто эти слова. Точно так, и, когда Прабхупада сказал о каком-то явлении простые слова (не знаю о каком явлении вы говорите), но эти слова не тождественны явлению. Любое, даже материальное явление глубже и больше слов. К тому же даже слова Прабхупада сказал не обо всех явлениях. Поэтому свести весь мир к словам Прабхупады вам не удастся.

В этом смысле только в духовном мире имя и явление тождественно. Здесь, в материальном мире это не так.

Я не предлагаю своими словами заменить духовный мир. Если вы были внимательны, я предлагал метод как сделать чтобы имя и явление были тождественны. То есть метод одухотворения деятельности.

Но если вы считаете что деятельность уже духовна просто потому что вы считаете её духовной, то конечно понимания того как одухотворить то, что вы и так считаете уже духовным, не будет, поскольку уже и так всё сказано и всё сделано. Да и греха нет никакого. Всё просто и легко и уже готово. Простите за сарказм, но это выглядит смешно.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Бхакти Сиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорил, что «Первый принцип и квалификация, чтобы осознать Кришну — это простота. Простота — это то, что определяет вайшнава».
Вероятно мне, как человеку находящемуся в иллюзии, сложно понять его определение, однако всегда почему-то казалось, что вайшнав проповедуя, доносит до людей очень сложные вещи очень простыми словами. 
А иначе как бы они поняли и приняли эти сложные вещи...

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> ...откуда вы надеетесь взять понимание?


Разумеется оттуда и от тех, уважаемый прабху, где это понимание во-первых уже есть.
А во-вторых от тех, кто умеет доносит это понимание понятным и простым языком.
И уж разумеется от тех, кому не все равно, поймется его проповедь или нет.
Ну а еще от тех, у кого прачар подтверждается ачаром: есть знаете ли такие общепринятые вайшнавские качества как "манада", "майтри", "каруна", "мриду", да и просто "шанта", которые подтверждают наличие духовного знания и умение его передавать без искажений.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> почему-то казалось, что вайшнав проповедуя, доносит до людей очень сложные вещи очень простыми словами. 
> А иначе как бы они поняли и приняли эти сложные вещи...


Уже я неоднократно спрашивал, почему Кришне не удалось донести до противостоящей армии на Курукшетре сложные вещи простыми словами? Он ведь не хотел этой битвы и пытался избежать. Но когда переговоры зашли в тупик, то пришлось сражатся.
Почему вайшнаву Хануману не удалось простыми словами объяснить сложные вещи Раване?
Почему вайшнаву Прахладу не удалось донести простыми словами сложные вещи своему отцу Хираньякашипу?
и т.д.

Иначе бы они поняли и приняли эти сложные вещи... В чем проблема этих вайшнавов?

----------


## Амира

> Такой вывод я делаю на основании вашей цитаты _"чтобы не было двусмысленности и не понимания....постарайтесь более ясно и понятно излагать. Мне непонятны ваши комментарии этого"_
> Вы ведь сказали что вам непонятны мои слова. Вот я и сделал вывод.


Я не только об этом, а вообще обо всем вашем понимании духовных истин и понимании того что другие их не понимают. Это серьезный вопрос и я очень прошу вас на него ответить, а иначе наша дальнейшая беседа не имеет смысла.





> Если всё сказано Прабхупадой, то и говорить не о чем. Но духовная реальность бесконечно глубока, никаких слов для неё недостаточно. Мы можем сказать - вот океан. Просто и понятно. Но океан не просто эти слова. Точно так, и, когда Прабхупада сказал о каком-то явлении простые слова (не знаю о каком явлении вы говорите), но эти слова не тождественны явлению. Любое, даже материальное явление глубже и больше слов. К тому же даже слова Прабхупада сказал не обо всех явлениях. Поэтому свести весь мир к словам Прабхупады вам не удастся.
> 
> В этом смысле только в духовном мире имя и явление тождественно. Здесь, в материальном мире это не так.
> 
> Я не предлагаю своими словами заменить духовный мир. Если вы были внимательны, я предлагал метод как сделать чтобы имя и явление были тождественны. То есть метод одухотворения деятельности.
> 
> Но если вы считаете что деятельность уже духовна просто потому что вы считаете её духовной, то конечно понимания того как одухотворить то, что вы и так считаете уже духовным, не будет.


Да, это так. Но ваша стратегия доказать что все лгуны и обманщики и что все только воображают что занимаются духовной деятельностью она не приемлема. Или это только я вас раздражаю? Если бы вы пытались объяснить людям истину, это было бы хорошо. Но по вашим утверждениям мне кажется вы вообще всех пытаетесь отговорить от духовной деятельности, так как все ложно, недоступно, сложно и в том же духе.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Разумеется оттуда и от тех, уважаемый прабху, где это понимание во-первых уже есть.
> А во-вторых от тех, кто умеет доносит это понимание понятным и простым языком.
> И уж разумеется от тех, кому не все равно, поймется его проповедь или нет.


И при этом будете продолжать слышать не то, что говорят? Это утопия. Уже в четвертый или пятый раз вы приписываете мне то, чего я не говорил. 

Многие женщины любят поставить себя в такой положение, что в том, что они чего-то не имеют, разумеется виноваты окружающие.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> И при этом будете продолжать слышать не то, что говорят?


Вовсе нет, уважаемый прабху  :smilies:  
Я просто стану слушать тех, кому не все равно понимаю я их или не понимаю.
Ну и кто точно знает что именно он хочет сказать.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Уже я неоднократно спрашивал, почему Кришне не удалось донести до противостоящей армии на Курукшетре сложные вещи простыми словами? Он ведь не хотел этой битвы и пытался избежать. Но когда переговоры зашли в тупик, то пришлось сражатся.
> Почему вайшнаву Хануману не удалось простыми словами объяснить сложные вещи Раване?
> Почему вайшнаву Прахладу не удалось донести простыми словами сложные вещи своему отцу Хираньякашипу?
> и т.д.
> Иначе бы они поняли и приняли эти сложные вещи... В чем проблема этих вайшнавов?



Ачча! Кажется стало понятнее. 
Кришне, Прахладе и Хануману не удалось донести сложные вещи простыми словами до своих визави потому что таковые придерживались противоположных, в описываемых Вами случаях, демонических взглядов. 
А здесь, уважаемый прабху, на ЭТОМ форуме общаются те, кто хочет понять и принять духовные предметы. Те, кто уже ощутив какой-то духовный вкус, точно знают что этого духовного вкуса будет больше, если помогать и вдохновлять других на совершенствование. 
Делая это доступно, терпеливо, смиренно и вдохновенно.
Кем Вы считаете себя, находясь на этом форуме и в этой жизни, я не знаю, но если же Вы считаете своих собеседников на ЭТОМ форуме демонами, не понимающими возвышенных духовных истин, которые Вы им доносите, то это очень опасная позиция. На мой взгляд...
Это конечно ЕСЛИ Вы так считаете. 
Однако уверяю Вас, что обычно на религиозные форумы демоны заходят не очень часто.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я не только об этом, а вообще обо всем вашем понимании духовных истин и понимании того что другие их не понимают. Это серьезный вопрос и я очень прошу вас на него ответить, а иначе наша дальнейшая беседа не имеет смысла.


Ну например сам по себе этот вопрос сейчас сообщил мне о вашем непонимании духовных истин. Постараюсь объяснить. Если бы вы знали духовную истину, то также знали бы и о том, что невозможно составить о ней представления, не наблюдая её саму непосредственно. Причина этого в том, что духовная истина не вписывается в наше мирское понимание реальности настолько, что её невозможно придумать. Всё что мы можем придумать, будет лежать в границах нашего опыта. Но если вы знаете духовную истину непосредственно, то знаете её также и в описаниях тех, кто пытается её описать любыми словами. Вы узнаете её, и так можете понять, авторитетное это описание или нет. Прабхупада отвергал неавторитетные рисунки духовной реальности, и даже на одном этом основании можно понять, что он видит духовную истину "как она есть". Зная истину, вы бы не задавали вопрос, откуда знания, наоборот, вы бы сами смогли понять, из истины ли идет то, что я говорю или же придумано. Тогда вы могли бы меня обличить или наоборот, признать, что это соотвествует истине. Поэтому не важно, что вы сейчас думаете обо мне. Если вы сами не видите ответа, то вот это важно.

И доказывать я вам не буду, поскольку считаю, что авторитет - враг духовного учителя. Люди, приняв авторитет, склонны слепо следовать, и тогда они теряют себя, они не пользуются своим разумом.

Поэтому если вы не соглашаетесь и спорите, то парадоксально, но это лучше, чем если бы вы считали меня за авторитет. Так вы применяете свой разум в ответ на мои беспокойства и подвергания сомнениям. Авторитет у нас и так есть, Шрила Прабхупада.




> Ваша стратегия доказать что все лгуны и обманщики и что все только воображают что занимаются духовной деятельностью....Мне кажется вы вообще всех пытаетесь отговорить от духовной деятельности, так как все ложно, недоступно, сложно и в том же духе.


Такой стратегии у меня нет. Во всяком случае употреблять слово "все и всех" некорректно. Для меня совершенно очевидно, что многие конкретные люди занимаются духовной деятельностью, поэтому слово "все" не годится. Во вторых, наоборот, всё доступно. Об этом мы знаем от ачарьев. Доступно, но не бесплатно. 

И наша проблема не в том, что кто-то плохо объяснил как заниматься духовной деятельностью, а в том, что нечем за понимание заплатить. Тем более за саму деятельность. 

Важный момент также, обратите внимание, состоит в том, что не мы решаем, что является духовной деятельностью, а что нет. Мы можем спорить, но от этого ничего не зависит. Всё что мы можем это или платим и пытаемся ею заниматься, и когда мы по настоящему займемся, то узнаем об этом от неё же. Либо же второй вариант - будем иммитировать (и об этом говорю не только я, но и авторитетные ачарьи), причем даже искренне, считая, что то, что мы делаем, типа уже духовная деятельность. И обличителем нам в этом случае будет не кто-то на форуме, а отсутствие непосредственного знания, отсутствие видения духовной реальности, отсутствие плодов из сокровищницы Вакунтхи, отсутствие знания мелочек, знания глубины духовной реальности.

Если вы знаете только слово "океан", то всё равно вы не знаете океана. Но когда вы знаете океан практически, то у вас есть множество слов про океан. И эти слова могут не совпадать с тем, что вы где-то слышали про океан. Чтобы понять всё это внешне непонятное, вам нужно увидеть и познать океан самому.

То, что я делаю, это и есть попытка объяснить истину. На мой взгляд, львиная доля практикующих ничего не практикуют, считая что практикуют. Они и сами задают себе вопрос - когда же наступит хоть что-то? Таким образом они подозревают что то, что ничего не происходит во время практики - это что-то не то, но продолжают, т.к. другие подобные им, поддерживают их веру в то, чего нет. Причем, обратите внимание, не вообще нет, а нет по факту их практики. Духовная жизнь есть, но она где-то в другом месте и другим способом. И многие типа практикующие, остаются в стороне от этой реальной жизни. 

Это такой замкнутый круг. Продолжайте воспевать, поскольку это и есть святое имя, говорят они друг другу, произнося набор букв. Годы проходят, но где же Вайкунтха, спросят они себя? О, это высокий уровень, это редкий случай и т.д., уговаривают они друг друга, но не делают при этом ни шагу в сторону Вайкутхи. Ни шагу.

И мне лично очень жаль подобных людей. Жаль этих усилий и времени. Жизнь походиит, они верят, что что-то делают, но не делают.

Как мы уже когда-то с вами обсуждали, это напоминает людей, севших в лодку и гребущих, но не знающих, что эта лодка стоит на песке в пустыне. Они видят, что не двигаются, но считают, что главное грести, и что если грести долго и с верой, то каким-то чудным образом пустыня сама превратится в океан. А куда грести и что лодка изначально должна плыть по морю или хотя бы по реке, они не знают. Они считают, что гребля уже решает всё, поскольку кто-то сказал, что в этом спасение. Действительно в этом спасение. Но дьявол кроется в мелочах. В имени спасение, но только в святом имени. В гребле спасение, но только когда эта гребля по морю. Поэтому я постоянно говорю, что нужно и разум собственный иметь. Гребля по песку разума не добавит.

С другой стороны, если люди удовлетворены греблей по песку, то может им лучшего и не нужно. Но всё таки жаль.

Опять же, я не говорю "все"! Но говорю "многие".

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вовсе нет, уважаемый прабху  
> Я просто стану слушать тех, кому не все равно понимаю я их или не понимаю.
> Ну и кто точно знает что именно он хочет сказать.


Ну вы хоть помните, что я не говорил, что мне всё равно, понимаете ли вы? И что эту фразу вы сами недавно придумали, подставив вместо моей про то, что "мне всё равно как это выглядит".

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кришне, Прахладе и Хануману не удалось донести сложные вещи простыми словами до своих визави потому что таковые придерживались противоположных, в описываемых Вами случаях, демонических взглядов.


А что означает придерживались противоположных? Разве ваше понимание не противоположно моему? В чем же разница?

Люди часто думают, что можно решить вопрос, всего-лишь назвав непонятное явление каким-то словом. А, так это демоны! Звери какие-то. А, ну всё ясно.

Демонам невозможно объяснить потому что они демоны. Непонятное стало понятным просто благодаря употреблению слова "демоны", котоое решает все вопросы.

И вообще, говорят, это в прошлую эпоху демонические и божественные натуры в разных телах, а в Кали-югу демонические и божественные качества в одном человеке сосуществуют.

А то, что как там, так и тут одно и то же (придерживались противоположных взглядов), то это не важно?

Ну вот давайте так, вайшнавы не смогли объяснить своим собеседникам, придерживающимся противоположных взглядов простыми словами, как и в нашем с вами случае. Так можно сказать? Ну и в чем причина того, что они не смогли? Может не потому что они звери, а потому что по какой-то причине и дальше старались придерживаться "противоположных" взглядов? Тогда в чем разница? Может быть мы с вами тоже по каким-то причинам хотим придерживаться противоположных взглядов.

Или, вот отбросим демонов. Возьмем Иисуса. Почему он не смог объяснить фарисеям и книжникам? Они то ведь не звери, не демоны? Впрочем, тоже не смог им объяснить и даже назвал их сынами диявола.
_"Иисус сказал им: если бы Бог был Отец ваш, то вы любили бы Меня, потому что Я от Бога исшел и пришел; ибо Я не Сам от Себя пришел, но Он послал Меня.
43 Почему вы не понимаете речи Моей? Потому что не можете слышать сло?ва Моего.
44 Ваш отец диавол; и вы хотите исполнять похоти отца вашего. Он был человекоубийца от начала и не устоял в истине, ибо нет в нем истины. Когда говорит он ложь, говорит свое, ибо он лжец и отец лжи.[44] 1Ин. 3:8.
45 А как Я истину говорю, то не верите Мне."_

Видите, кажется обычные люди, а не смог объяснить простыми словами. Прабхупада считал Иисуса вайшнавом.

----------


## Амира

> Ну например сам по себе этот вопрос сейчас сообщил мне о вашем непонимании духовных истин. Постараюсь объяснить. Если бы вы знали духовную истину, то также знали бы и о том, что невозможно составить о ней представления, не наблюдая её саму непосредственно. Причина этого в том, что духовная истина не вписывается в наше мирское понимание реальности настолько, что её невозможно придумать. Всё что мы можем придумать, будет лежать в границах нашего опыта. Но если вы знаете духовную истину непосредственно, то знаете её также и в описаниях тех, кто пытается её описать любыми словами. Вы узнаете её, и так можете понять, авторитетное это описание или нет.


Если бы я не встречала людей по всему миру, которые прочитав несколько книг, считали что они уже сами стали философами и могут иметь на все свое личное мнение и не приемлют мнения других, возможно бы я и не сомневалась. Но в мире много мудрецов и философов, которые обладая обширными знаниями и неординарным умом все же заблуждаются. У преданных, даже искренних, это одно из препятствий на пути преданного служения. Об этом пишет Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур в свой книге "Мадхурья Кадамбини", где описывает ступени преданного служения. Можно придумать свое понимание надеясь на неосведомленность других и на то что любую истину можно истолковать по своему или это может происходить непреднамеренно. Вот когда я пытаюсь "вызвать" вас на откровенный разговор, вы сразу избегаете ответа. Даже для эксперимента вы бы никогда не смогли написать простую фразу "Я люблю Кришну". А почему? - подумайте сами ответов может быть несколько. И я несколько раз вам указывала на те ваши слова, в которых вы не правы, да, они звучат правильно, но смысла вы не понимаете. Например, вы могли бы объяснить вот это прямо и честно:


> Поэтому и говорят, что не получится чисто воспевать в этом теле. 
> "Эти заблуждающиеся имитаторы настолько глупы, что не понимают той простой истины, что невозможно стать обитателем духовной Враджи с материальными телом и умом.
> Те, кто считает, что с помощью материальных чувств можно подлинно воспевать Святое Имя и осознать облик, качества и деяния Господа, 
> 
> кто думает, что в этом материальном теле можно ощутить вкус несравненной духовной любви;
> 
> кто думает, что в одном и том же теле можно прикасаться к телам жены, детей и любовниц, а также к преданным Господа;
> 
> являются филантропами (пракрита-сахаджиями)."
> ...


 Но на то что вы не знаете ответ вы не отвечаете или вообще или или же начинаете рассказывать мне какая я плохая. Хотя я вас лично ни в чем не обвиняю и не раз вам писала, что возможно достичь всего и возможно вы этого достигли. Но вы даже мысли при этом не допускаете, что кроме вас кто-либо на что-то способен, то ли понять истину, то ли достичь каких-либо успехов. Так вот скажу вам честно и даже не скромно что то, что знаю я вы навряд ли будете знать и через очень много жизней, а то что я испытала на себе вам даже во сне не приснится. Это не хвастовство, не гордость и не самореклама. Это намек на то что нужно уважать собеседника и любой ваш оппонент, может обладать такими качествами о которых вы пока что еще мечтаете, а может даже и не мечтаете. Ко мне я вам разрешаю заранее относиться без всякого уважения. Мне все равно и может вы когда-нибудь поймете почему. На что способен каждый у кого какой потенциал и возможности, кто кем был в прошлой жизни и кто кем будет в будущем знает только Кришна. Поэтому нужно одинаково хорошо ко всем относиться.





> Прабхупада отвергал неавторитетные рисунки духовной реальности, и даже на одном этом основании можно понять, что он видит духовную истину "как она есть". Зная истину, вы бы не задавали вопрос, откуда знания, наоборот, вы бы сами смогли понять, из истины ли идет то, что я говорю или же придумано. Тогда вы могли бы меня обличить или наоборот, признать, что это соотвествует истине. Поэтому не важно, что вы сейчас думаете обо мне. Если вы сами не видите ответа, то вот это важно.


Я вам и указывала на ваши неавторитетные высказывания и не только я. А когда вы были правы я соглашалась. Но вы опять переходите на обсуждение меня. Вместо честного ответа на мой вопрос. 




> И доказывать я вам не буду, поскольку считаю, что авторитет - враг духовного учителя. Люди, приняв авторитет, склонны слепо следовать, и тогда они теряют себя, они не пользуются своим разумом.


Я не требую доказательств. Я просто прошу вас сказать. Мне достаточно вашего слова.




> Поэтому если вы не соглашаетесь и спорите, то парадоксально, но это лучше, чем если бы вы считали меня за авторитет. Так вы применяете свой разум в ответ на мои беспокойства и подвергания сомнениям. Авторитет у нас и так есть, Шрила Прабхупада.


Вы не знаете мой критерий авторитетов, поэтому так и говорите. А я об этом уже писала. Шрила Прабхупада мой авторитет на основании моего опыта, так как то что он пишет я проверила на себе и убедилась что это так.




> Такой стратегии у меня нет. Во всяком случае употреблять слово "все и всех" некорректно. Для меня совершенно очевидно, что многие конкретные люди занимаются духовной деятельностью, поэтому слово "все" не годится. Во вторых, наоборот, всё доступно. Об этом мы знаем от ачарьев. Доступно, но не бесплатно. 
> 
> И наша проблема не в том, что кто-то плохо объяснил как заниматься духовной деятельностью, а в том, что нечем за понимание заплатить. Тем более за саму деятельность.


Какую цену нужно заплатить уже объяснено Шрилой Рупой Госвами в "Бхакти-расамрита-синдху" и передано нам Шрилой Прабхупадой в книге "Нектар преданности". Но нет вам нужно придумать свою теорию. Прабхупада говорил "Только тот муни (мудрец, философ) у кого есть на все своя теория", конечно это было в шуточном смысле сказано, хотя действительно в Индии существовала такая традиция.




> Важный момент также, обратите внимание, состоит в том, что не мы решаем, что является духовной деятельностью, а что нет. Мы можем спорить, но от этого ничего не зависит. Всё что мы можем это или платим и пытаемся ею заниматься, и когда мы по настоящему займемся, то узнаем об этом от неё же. Либо же второй вариант - будем иммитировать (и об этом говорю не только я, но и авторитетные ачарьи), причем даже искренне, считая, что то, что мы делаем, типа уже духовная деятельность. И обличителем нам в этом случае будет не кто-то на форуме, а отсутствие непосредственного знания, отсутствие видения духовной реальности, отсутствие плодов из сокровищницы Вакунтхи, отсутствие знания мелочек, знания глубины духовной реальности.


Вообще это все объяснено авторитетами и очень подробно и понятно. Если бы вы смогли привести эти цитаты, то этого было бы достаточно. Но это как предостережение и совет быть осторожными и внимательным, а не ввиде безисходности как вы это преподносите. Если вы служите не Кришне или ваше отношение к преданному служению несерьезное или корыстное то то что вы пишете обязательно случится. Если же вы честны и искренни, то опасность минимальна, так как Кришна сам лично ведет нас и защищает, если мы предаемся Ему. 






> То, что я делаю, это и есть попытка объяснить истину. На мой взгляд, львиная доля практикующих ничего не практикуют, считая что практикуют. Они и сами задают себе вопрос - когда же наступит хоть что-то? Таким образом они подозревают что то, что ничего не происходит во время практики - это что-то не то, но продолжают, т.к. другие подобные им, поддерживают их веру в то, чего нет. Причем, обратите внимание, не вообще нет, а нет по факту их практики. Духовная жизнь есть, но она где-то в другом месте и другим способом. И многие типа практикующие, остаются в стороне от этой реальной жизни.


Я тоже сталкивалась с этой проблемой и не раз. Но если вы хотите помочь, то кроме того что вы обличаете нужно давать конкретные советы по реализации правильного служения. Я же в ваших сообщениях вижу только неверие того что возможно что-либо правильное и хорошее. Вот поэтому я вас и попросила выше объяснить ваши слова о том что никому не возможно даже Индре не говоря о нас, а только вишну-таттве возможно. Но зачем это вишну-таттве, если она и так вишну-таттва? Это нужно нам и это возможно и тому много реальных живых примеров.





> Это такой замкнутый круг. Продолжайте воспевать, поскольку это и есть святое имя, говорят они друг другу, произнося набор букв. Годы проходят, но где же Вайкунтха, спросят они себя? О, это высокий уровень, это редкий случай и т.д., уговаривают они друг друга, но не делают при этом ни шагу в сторону Вайкутхи. Ни шагу.


Я реально вижу результаты воспевания, поэтому я не могу утверждать что это невозможно. Если вы тоже видите, то согласитесь со мной. Но все не станут от этого сразу воспевать правильно. Нужно лишь знать что это возможно всегда, во все времена, во всех условиях, если мы того действительно хотим и стремимся к этому. Для преданного служения нет преград. Если же не хотим оно ни откуда не возьмется и все дело только в искреннем и сильном желании, с этого все начинается и это приводит через определенное время к положительному результату в результате наших действий по реализации этого.




> И мне лично очень жаль подобных людей. Жаль этих усилий и времени. Жизнь походиит, они верят, что что-то делают, но не делают.


Я вас понимаю и мне их тоже жаль. 





> Как мы уже когда-то с вами обсуждали, это напоминает людей, севших в лодку и гребущих, но не знающих, что эта лодка стоит на песке в пустыне. Они видят, что не двигаются, но считают, что главное грести, и что если грести долго и с верой, то каким-то чудным образом пустыня сама превратится в океан. А куда грести и что лодка изначально должна плыть по морю или хотя бы по реке, они не знают. Они считают, что гребля уже решает всё, поскольку кто-то сказал, что в этом спасение. Действительно в этом спасение. Но дьявол кроется в мелочах. В имени спасение, но только в святом имени. В гребле спасение, но только когда эта гребля по морю. Поэтому я постоянно говорю, что нужно и разум собственный иметь. Гребля по песку разума не добавит.
> 
> С другой стороны, если люди удовлетворены греблей по песку, то может им лучшего и не нужно. Но всё таки жаль.
> 
> Опять же, я не говорю "все"! Но говорю "многие".


Вот и расскажите им на позитивной ноте, что нужно делать на что обратить внимание. Если постоянно об этом говорить и объяснять, но только позитивно и ободряющее, то тот кому нужно это услышит. А так многие даже не верят в то что это возможно конкретно для них. Возможно они верят в ачарьев, Кришну, но не верят, что с ними когда-то такое может произойти. Лично я много сталкивалась с таким неверием - "да теоретически это возможно, но не со мной", или "это было когда-то и с кем-то возможно такого больше не случится". В общем в таком духе. Но есть люди которые говорят что хотят всего этого но прямо признаются, что от материальных удовольствий они не хотят отказываться и приводят даже цитаты, что можно все посвятить Кришне любую даже самую греховную деятельность. Даже в пример приводят проституток в Индии, которые были преданными несмотря на свои греховные занятия. Только они забывают о том что их род занятий не был их выбором, а люди у которых есть выбор не должны сознательно поступать греховно, приводя эти примеры в оправдание своим греховным желаниям.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вот когда я пытаюсь "вызвать" вас на откровенный разговор, вы сразу избегаете ответа. Даже для эксперимента вы бы никогда не смогли написать простую фразу "Я люблю Кришну". А почему? - подумайте сами ответов может быть несколько. И я несколько раз вам указывала на те ваши слова, в которых вы не правы, да, они звучат правильно, но смысла вы не понимаете. 
> 
>  Но на то что вы не знаете ответ вы не отвечаете или вообще или или же начинаете рассказывать мне какая я плохая.


Не помню чтобы я избегал ответа, где, например? Насчёт любви к Кришне всё сложнее, чем вы пишете. Зачем бы по-вашему, тогда говорили о слуга слуги слуги? Но задав вопрос, вы сразу имеете список ответов, прямо как школьная учительница. Что вы будете делать, когда ответ не укладывается в ваш список? Вы тогда говорите про избегание ответов или что я вас ругаю. Я вас не ругаю, я пытаюсь вам сказать, что ответ уже был, но вы со своим списком его не считаете за ответ. Как же тогда достучаться, если каждый будет загонять друг друга в свои рамки?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Например, вы могли бы объяснить вот это прямо и честно


Там сразу много высказываний. Что именно вам непонятно? Чтобы понять объяснение недостаточно просто потребовать ответа. Хотя бы нужно согласиться что чего-то не понимаешь. Но если ты как учительница, считаешь всех детьми, то тяжело услышать что-то от детей, поскольку готов список того, что, как кажется, они имеют сказать. 
Ирония в том, что я как раз постоянно прямо и честно объясняю. Но эта прямота кажется вам чем-то кривым в отличие от сказаний ачарьев, даже если я использую ту же терминологию. А если использую другую терминологию в описании того же самого, вы спрашиваете, не начитался ли я книг по йоге. Ну а что, почему вы решили, что только из книг можно что-то узнать? Я просто использую ту же терминологию, т.к. она общепринятая. Если у вас есть опыт, как вы пишете, почему бы вам не изложить его, используя терминологию ачарьев той или другой традиции. Христианская терминология также годится. Нет никакой разницы какую терминологию использовать, если суть одинакова. Если вы видите Саму суть, то можете изложить её любой терминологией. Но если вы не видите суть, то разные терминологии будут вам казаться не имеющими отношения друг к другу. Разные описания сходятся в своей недвойственной сути и различаются в мире двойственности. Если вы видите только различие, а не видите в чем единство, то вы не видите сути. Это к вопросу, откуда я делаю выводы о том кто чего понимает, и о вас в том числе.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я не требую доказательств. Я просто прошу вас сказать. Мне достаточно вашего слова.


Что именно сказать, о чем?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Какую цену нужно заплатить уже объяснено Шрилой Рупой Госвами в "Бхакти-расамрита-синдху" и передано нам Шрилой Прабхупадой в книге "Нектар преданности". Но нет вам нужно придумать свою теорию.


К сожалению, знание цены, знание теории об оплате и даже придумывание теории об оплате не освобождает от оплаты. 
Необходимость заплатить цену является тем препятствием которое отделяет теорию от практики, иллюзию от реальности.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вообще это все объяснено авторитетами и очень подробно и понятно. Если бы вы смогли привести эти цитаты, то этого было бы достаточно. Но это как предостережение и совет быть осторожными и внимательным, а не ввиде безисходности как вы это преподносите. Если вы служите не Кришне или ваше отношение к преданному служению несерьезное или корыстное то то что вы пишете обязательно случится. Если же вы честны и искренни, то опасность минимальна, так как Кришна сам лично ведет нас и защищает, если мы предаемся Ему. .


Кришна может даже сделать за нас то, что должны сделать мы, но он не заплатит вместо нас то, что должны заплатить мы. Преданность - это не только желание, но и действие. Только действие реализует желание. Кришна нас ведёт, но не идёт вместо нас. Мы сами должны делать наши шаги, и эти шаги являются той платой, которую мы должны заплатить. Если мы не делаем шаги, а ждём что их сделает Кришна, то положение безысходно. Я все время говорю о том, что люди не делают шагов, но считают, что делают. Сидят в лодке и гребут по песку.
 Ачарьи говорят о духовной реальности пост фактум (Кришна защищает и т.д.), но это мы, а не Ачарьи считаем, что уже эта реальность произошла. Тут не путайте мы и Ачарьи. Ачарьи да, они написали, но перекрутили мы, а не они. Кришна сказал - кто предложит мне воду, цветок, я приму. Мы предлагаем и считаем что раз написано, то значит принято. Пешим по конному. Так не бывает, вот этого мы не хотим даже и слышать. Принято может быть только по факту, а не по писанному.
Кто нам сказал, что мы предлагаем Кришне? Сами себе сказали. А оправдание ищем у ачарьев. Вот вам и честность, вот вам и искренность.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я тоже сталкивалась с этой проблемой и не раз. Но если вы хотите помочь, то кроме того что вы обличаете нужно давать конкретные советы по реализации правильного служения. Я же в ваших сообщениях вижу только неверие того что возможно что-либо правильное и хорошее. Вот поэтому я вас и попросила выше объяснить ваши слова о том что никому не возможно даже Индре не говоря о нас, а только вишну-таттве возможно. Но зачем это вишну-таттве, если она и так вишну-таттва? Это нужно нам и это возможно и тому много реальных живых примеров.


А разве я не даю конкретных советов? Это всё очень конкретно. Но это не техника, чтобы совет мог сработать сам по себе. Нужны свои собственные шаги. Но, в том числе и вы, требуют понимания бесплатного, без этих самых шагов с вашей стороны.
Конечно возможно, и есть примеры, иначе зачем вообще говорить. Но есть и заблуждения, о которых есть смысл говорить.  
Если лошадь пошла в скачь, ей не нужно объяснять как это делать. Проблема начать делать первые шаги. Когда стояние считают галопом, вот это проблема. Поэтому об этом нужно говорить, хоть это и не всем приятно, кто считал что уже скачет не выйдя из-за забора.

----------


## Амира

> Кришна может даже сделать за нас то, что должны сделать мы, но он не заплатит вместо нас то, что должны заплатить мы. Преданность - это не только желание, но и действие. Только действие реализует желание. Кришна нас ведёт, но не идёт вместо нас. Мы сами должны делать наши шаги, и эти шаги являются той платой, которую мы должны заплатить. Если мы не делаем шаги, а ждём что их сделает Кришна, то положение безысходно. Я все время говорю о том, что люди не делают шагов, но считают, что делают. Сидят в лодке и гребут по песку.
>  Ачарьи говорят о духовной реальности пост фактум (Кришна защищает и т.д.), но это мы, а не Ачарьи считаем, что уже эта реальность произошла. Тут не путайте мы и Ачарьи. Ачарьи да, они написали, но перекрутили мы, а не они. Кришна сказал - кто предложит мне воду, цветок, я приму. Мы предлагаем и считаем что раз написано, то значит принято. Пешим по конному. Так не бывает, вот этого мы не хотим даже и слышать. Принято может быть только по факту, а не по писанному.
> Кто нам сказал, что мы предлагаем Кришне? Сами себе сказали. А оправдание ищем у ачарьев. Вот вам и честность, вот вам и искренность.


Ну а в чем проблема? Что не так? Вам лучше знать кому вы предлагаете и как, для этого нужно в себе разобраться. Конечно это определенный труд, но не тяжелый и необходимый.

----------


## Амира

> Если лошадь пошла в скачь, ей не нужно объяснять как это делать. Проблема начать делать первые шаги. Когда стояние считают галопом, вот это проблема. Поэтому об этом нужно говорить, хоть это и не всем приятно, кто считал что уже скачет не выйдя из-за забора.


Для этого и нужны книги ачарьев, чтобы определить наше положение и понять скачем мы или нет. Самоанализ необходим постоянно.

----------


## Амира

> Что именно сказать, о чем?


Я спрашивала о том достигли вы результата и какого, ведь вы все понимаете что нужно делать и как должно быть?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> поэтому я вас и попросила выше объяснить ваши слова о том что никому не возможно даже Индре не говоря о нас, а только вишну-таттве возможно. Но зачем это вишну-таттве, если она и так вишну-таттва? Это нужно нам и это возможно и тому много реальных живых примеров.


Я говорил что путь знает только Вишну таттва. Я не говорил, что нам невозможно его пройти или иное. Речь, если помните, была о том, чтобы измениться для воспевания. Я говорил и сейчас подтверждаю, что наши любые идеи о воспевании Там, покуда мы сознанием Тут, несостоятельны, ибо путь длинен и мы сами во время пути изменимся. Поэтому сейчас, пока ещё мы тут, ветхий человек, не можем знать как действовать там, новому человеку. Но Вишну таттва знает. Мы не знаем. Но мы можем знать на своем месте какой наш следующий шаг. Так и любой идущий, он не знает что там через 100км, он знает лишь свой следующий шаг, и этого достаточно. И это позитивная информация. Достаточно знать на один шаг вперёд. И делать этот шаг. Кто не делает, будет стоять на месте. Это негативная, но необходимая, которая не нужна была бы, если бы мы были так уж честны и искренни.

----------


## Амира

> Я говорил что путь знает только Вишну таттва. Я не говорил, что нам невозможно его пройти или иное. Речь, если помните, была о том, чтобы измениться для воспевания. Я говорил и сейчас подтверждаю, что наши любые идеи о воспевании Там, покуда мы сознанием Тут, несостоятельны, ибо путь длинен и мы сами во время пути изменимся. Поэтому сейчас, пока ещё мы тут, ветхий человек, не можем знать как действовать там, новому человеку. Но Вишну таттва знает. Мы не знаем. Но мы можем знать на своем месте какой наш следующий шаг. Так и любой идущий, он не знает что там через 100км, он знает лишь свой следующий шаг, и этого достаточно. И это позитивная информация. Достаточно знать на один шаг вперёд. И делать этот шаг. Кто не делает, будет стоять на месте. Это негативная, но необходимая, которая не нужна была бы, если бы мы были так уж честны и искренни.


Мы знаем каким должно быть правильное воспевание и что нам нужно делать для этого, от нас нужно желание, старание и искренность.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вот и расскажите им на позитивной ноте, что нужно делать на что обратить внимание. Если постоянно об этом говорить и объяснять, но только позитивно и ободряющее, то тот кому нужно это услышит. А так многие даже не верят в то что это возможно конкретно для них. Возможно они верят в ачарьев, Кришну, но не верят, что с ними когда-то такое может произойти. Лично я много сталкивалась с таким неверием - "да теоретически это возможно, но не со мной", или "это было когда-то и с кем-то возможно такого больше не случится". В общем в таком духе. Но есть люди которые говорят что хотят всего этого но прямо признаются, что от материальных удовольствий они не хотят отказываться и приводят даже цитаты, что можно все посвятить Кришне любую даже самую греховную деятельность. Даже в пример приводят проституток в Индии, которые были преданными несмотря на свои греховные занятия. Только они забывают о том что их род занятий не был их выбором, а люди у которых есть выбор не должны сознательно поступать греховно, приводя эти примеры в оправдание своим греховным желаниям.


Дело а том, что рассказать, как я уже говорил, этого мало. как там в библейской притче. Нужен елей. Невесты собрались, а елеем не запаслись. а потом стало поздно. Поэтому, если честно, то я сомневаюсь что лучше, позитивно обманывать людей вместо того, чтобы честно сказать, что им это не светит, поскольку какой бог в голове, такой и в сердце. Елей дорогого стоит, а если сознательно считают что всё прекрасно, то значит у них нечем заплатить и к чему тогда эти ободряющие разговоры, если ободрение не даст им елея? 
Практическая сторона вопроса в том, что лично я считаю, что не все могут и поэтому не все должны воспевать как это понимается.  Нечестно требовать невозможного. Для тех кто не в состоянии воспевать, существует варнашрама. Поверьте, большинству куда проще умереть как есть, чем сделать один шаг в воспевании. Это о цене. Другим же эти шаги даются легко. Арджуна сказал - это не для меня. Мой ум как ветер. Тогда сражайся, ответил кришна. Сражение - долг Арджуны, а не воспевание. Поэтому есть варнашрама. Каждый делает что должен и так все получат благо. 
Скажете, а вот, почему тогда Прабхупада сказал всем воспевать? Ну вот для того, чтобы те кто может, воспевали. Иначе как вы определите кому воспевать, а кому нет. Остальные всё равно не смогут, хоть 1000 раз объясняй и требуй обетов. Кришна не требовал от Арджуны.
Но это не значит, что они не участвуют в служении. Ещё как участвуют. Если есть брахманы, то вся корова работает. Если нет брахманов, то все бесполезно. Если есть брахманы, то есть Кришна, если есть Кришна, то он станет колесничим арджуны, и только так Арджуна сможет выполнить свой долг, дхарму.
Мы все должны исполнять каждый свою дхарму. Ободрять всех воспевать- это не совсем то. Для арджуны воспевание на поле боя и т.д.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вам лучше знать кому вы предлагаете и как, для этого нужно в себе разобраться.


Ха-ха. Что изменится от моего знания? Откуда берётся это знание? Это знание или считание? Знание берётся от Кришны, а не от моего считания. Получается замкнутый круг. Если нет реального Кришны, то я не могу знать кому и что и как предлагаю в принципе. Поэтому вначале Кришна, а потом "предложит мне цветок". Если же вначале "предложит мне цветок" - тогда вопрос - кому это "мне"?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Для этого и нужны книги ачарьев, чтобы определить наше положение и понять скачем мы или нет. Самоанализ необходим постоянно.


Да, только если их не толковать себе в угоду. Книги ачарьев без Кришны понять невозможно, как писали в той ссылке про филантропов. Поэтому опять вначале Кришна, а значит ещё до этого, скачки, а потом, пост фактум, понимание книг ачарьев. Не наоборот.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я спрашивала о том достигли вы результата и какого, ведь вы все понимаете что нужно делать и как должно быть?


А зачем вам это знать? В этом знании нет смысла.  Авторитет это иногда препятствие. Он делает нас слепыми. Иногда его неплохо обмазать грязью, тогда нам лучше видно.

Как должно быть что именно?

----------


## Амира

> Практическая сторона вопроса в том, что лично я считаю, что не все могут и поэтому не все должны воспевать как это понимается.  Нечестно требовать невозможного. Для тех кто не в состоянии воспевать, существует варнашрама. Поверьте, большинству куда проще умереть как есть, чем сделать один шаг в воспевании. Это о цене. Другим же эти шаги даются легко.


Никто ничего и не требует, кто хочет воспевает, кто не хочет - не воспевает. Где искать варнашраму? Если человеку не нравится духовная практика кто его может заставит ею заниматься? Пусть каждый занимается тем что нравится.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мы знаем каким должно быть правильное воспевание и что нам нужно делать для этого, от нас нужно желание, старание и искренность.


Знаем и не знаем одновременно. Знаем в принципе, но забыли сейчас и здесь. Ведь и Кришну забыли и духовный мир тоже. А что нам нужно делать, это знание, но знание от Кришны. Если другой бог у нас в сердце, то и знание другое. Поэтому желание, старание, искренность, они не сами по себе, а на службе у бога. А бог у каждого свой, и не обязательно он Кришна. Кому и Камса с Раваной боги. 
"Где сокровище ваше, там и сердце ваше".

----------


## Амира

> Ха-ха. Что изменится от моего знания? Откуда берётся это знание? Это знание или считание? Знание берётся от Кришны, а не от моего считания. Получается замкнутый круг. Если нет реального Кришны, то я не могу знать кому и что и как предлагаю в принципе. Поэтому вначале Кришна, а потом "предложит мне цветок". Если же вначале "предложит мне цветок" - тогда вопрос - кому это "мне"?


Ой как у вас все сложно  :smilies: . Все намного проще. Кришна есть, я Его видела  :smilies: . Ваше дело верить или проверить  :smilies: .

----------


## Амира

> Знаем и не знаем одновременно. Знаем в принципе, но забыли сейчас и здесь. Ведь и Кришну забыли и духовный мир тоже. А что нам нужно делать, это знание, но знание от Кришны. Если другой бог у нас в сердце, то и знание другое. Поэтому желание, старание, искренность, они не сами по себе, а на службе у бога. А бог у каждого свой, и не обязательно он Кришна. Кому и Камса с Раваной боги. 
> "Где сокровище ваше, там и сердце ваше".


У нас столько "учебников" написанных Прабхупадой, где все очень хорошо объяснено что и как. Просто взять эту инструкцию и попытаться что-то сделать. Есть 9 методов преданного служения. Выберите любой, если не нравится воспевание. Варнашрамы к сожалению просто нет сейчас.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Где искать варнашраму? Если человеку не нравится духовная практика кто его может заставит ею заниматься? Пусть каждый занимается тем что нравится.


Варнашрама сама найдет человека. "дух дышит где хочет". Человек весь состоит из своей дхармы. Собственно, поэтому она и есть его дхарма. Поэтому где ему искать дхарму, если он и есть дхарма? Он дхарма, но нереализованная. когда он реализует ее, то найдет себя. Но он не найдет себя, если будет искать себя. Дхарма неотрывна от понимания блага. Возлюби бога и ближнего. Бог и ближний, вот наша дхарма. Бог снаружи и внутри. Ближний снаружи и внутри. Только себя нет нигде. Есть даса даса анудаса. Поэтому я не говорю что люблю Кришну или что Кришна любит меня. Кришна любит гопи и радхарани. и они его. 
Но в случае с Вишну, всё не так, как видно из шб. Там есть ты и он. Можно любить Вишну, поскольку там отношения непосредственные, но нельзя любить Кришну, поскольку он всегда окружён, там есть кому его любить, и мы на службе. Положение на службе у Кришны выгоднее, поскольку чем больше его любят другие, тем нам же лучше, т.к. их любовь это общее достояние.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Ой как у вас все сложно . Все намного проще. Кришна есть, я Его видела . Ваше дело верить или проверить .


Напомните мне в каком месте я сказал, что Кришны нет?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> У нас столько "учебников" написанных Прабхупадой, где все очень хорошо объяснено что и как. Просто взять эту инструкцию и попытаться что-то сделать. Есть 9 методов преданного служения. Выберите любой, если не нравится воспевание. Варнашрамы к сожалению просто нет сейчас.


Конечно нужно попытаться.
Все 9 методов включают Кришну. Но в БГ Кришна даёт и другие методы. Варнашрама есть  :smilies: . Где Кришна, там и варнашрама.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> У нас столько "учебников" написанных Прабхупадой, где все очень хорошо объяснено что и как. Просто взять эту инструкцию и попытаться что-то сделать.


Объяснено ещё не значит понято. Иначе не о чем было бы тут говорить. Всем раздали инструкцию и готово. Но техникой это не решается. Поэтому, как ни хотелось бы, чтобы всё просто, а не просто.

----------


## Амира

> Есть даса даса анудаса. Поэтому я не говорю что люблю Кришну или что Кришна любит меня. Кришна любит гопи и радхарани. и они его. 
> Но в случае с Вишну, всё не так, как видно из шб. Там есть ты и он. Можно любить Вишну, поскольку там отношения непосредственные, но нельзя любить Кришну, поскольку он всегда окружён, там есть кому его любить, и мы на службе. Положение на службе у Кришны выгоднее, поскольку чем больше его любят другие, тем нам же лучше, т.к. их любовь это общее достояние.


Нет. Это не так. Очевидно вы хотели сказать о служении, а не о любви. Любить Кришну можно и нужно. Вам нужно понять Кришну и узнать о Его качествах. Есть такие книги как "Источник вечного наслаждения", где в понятной и доступной форме описываются качества Кришны. Или есть глава в "Нектаре преданности", где подробно разбираются качества Кришны с примерами. Когда вы поймете качества Кришны вы поймете и все остальное. Как в нас есть качества которые сильнее нас, так и в Кришне есть такие качества и Кришна им подчиняется. Например,

"В «Махабхарате» Кришна говорит: «Когда Я был вдалеке от Драупади, она со слезами на глазах воскликнула: «Хе Говинда!» Ее зов сделал Меня ее должником, и этот долг все время растет в Моем сердце!»" 

У Кришны очень много удивительных качеств. Вы даже представить это не можете. Поэтому так пишете.

Или например вы знаете, что на Голоке Кришна не знает о том что Он Бог? Он считает себя мальчиком-пастушком. Внутрення энергия Кришны, Йога-мая, сильнее Кришны и она устраивает так что на Голоке Кришна в полной мере наслаждается играми со своими спутниками. Так что можно сказать, что на Голоке нет Бога. Там есть одна удивительная Личность, которая своими качествами восхищает всех в духовных и материальных мирах. И Кришну невозможно не любить и в нем нельзя найти недостатка. И благодаря своим удивительным качествам он делает счастливыми и удовлетворенными всех своих преданных.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Не хтелось влезать в ваш милый диалог, однако не люблю когда люди, вроде как занимающиеся одним и тем же делом, слегка конфликтуют  :smilies:  Врпочем вероятнее всего это не конфликт, а определенная бхава взаимоотношений  :smilies:  И если это так, тогда простите...
Может быть вас несколько примирит тот факт, что вы говорите немного о разных "Кришнах": ибо Кришна из "Бхагавад Гиты" - это Васудева Кришна, Гопал же Кришна, любви Которого хватит на всех и даже еще останется - это Кришна из десятой Песни "Бхагаватам", никогда не покидающий Вриндавана.
Ну просто настроение немного разное...  :smilies:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Нет. Это не так. Очевидно вы хотели сказать о служении, а не о любви. Любить Кришну можно и нужно.


Я хочу сказать, что любовь происходит от служения. Именно этому учит общество сознания Кришны. Если вы ставите любовь раньше служения, то для чего, по вашему, у нас учат служить Кришне, если по вашему служение отдельно, а любовь отдельно?

Если же вы служите Кришне потому что любите его, тогда это не чистое служение, а мотивированное (вначале деньги, потом стулья).

_"Ибо если вы будете любить любящих вас, какая вам награда? Не то же ли делают и мытари?"_

Очень легко определить тех, кто хочет мотива. Любовь, видите ли им важна. Ну любовь, и что? Одной любовью гвоздя не забьешь
и каши не сваришь. Нет, мне вначале любовь подайте, тогда я кашу сварю.

Кришна не любовь. Кришна выше и лучше любви. Есть такое качество Кришны в вашем напечатаном списке? Добавьте, если нету. Если вы вперед продвигаете любовь, как самое важное, то это вас выдает как потребителя. Уже давно писал вам об этом. Яшоде важнее чтобы Кришна был сыт, чем любовь к нему. Впрочем, как у любого родителя к любому ребенку.




> Как в нас есть качества которые сильнее нас, так и в Кришне есть такие качества и Кришна им подчиняется. Например,
> "В «Махабхарате» Кришна говорит: «Когда Я был вдалеке от Драупади, она со слезами на глазах воскликнула: «Хе Говинда!» Ее зов сделал Меня ее должником, и этот долг все время растет в Моем сердце!»" 
> 
> ...Там есть одна удивительная Личность, которая своими качествами восхищает всех в духовных и материальных мирах. И Кришну невозможно не любить и в нем нельзя найти недостатка. И благодаря своим удивительным качествам он делает счастливыми и удовлетворенными всех своих преданных.


Да, это интересный пример. Почему же Драупади плакала, если Кришна делает всех удовлетворенными? Есть любовь неудовлетворенная, похожая на желание. Как вот любовь к торту за витриной. Любовь есть, и даже слезы, как у Драупади, но удовлетворения нет, т.к. удовлетворение даст только сам торт. И есть любовь удовлетворяющая, от которой уже не плачут, поскольку уже как вы говорите "делает счастливыми и удовлетворенными". 

Так вот, вы о какой любви говорите? Которую - как та лиса и виноград? Люблю да зуб неймет? Или любовь, которая "делает счастливыми и удовлетворенными"?

Ощущения на самом деле разные от этих двух видов любви.

Когда я говорю, что любовь происходит от служения, я имею в виду любовь удовлетворяющую и делающую счастливыми тех кто служит Кришне. Кроме того, это любовь возвышает сознание (пока не будем о том, каким образом) и на этом пути служения (поскольку такая любовь происходит от служения), служение является источником новой, всё более возвышенной любви, потому что оно приближает нас к Кришне и к более ценному служению.

Но если мы просто "Любить Кришну можно и нужно.", ну на мой взгляд, это как лиса и виноград. Любить то мы любим, но что дальше? Каким образом эта любовь, если она оторвана от служения, может нас приблизить к Кришне? Эта любовь издалека, является причиной слез Драупади, причиной её неудовлетворенности. На самом деле это не любовь, а потребность в Кришне, я бы так назвал. Любой грех платежом красен. Поэтому Кришна так привлекателен, что он то, что реализует всё нереализованное в нас.

Ачарьи не советовали нам просто любить Кришну. Как если парень любит девушку издалека, ну что толку? Но если у них образуется семья, то пойдут дети, заботы, служение и т.д. Также и с Кришной, что толку его любить, если когда он родится, то его одной этой зеленой любовью не накормите, его реальным молоком надо кормить, как описывают ачарьи, растить, ухаживаь и т.д. делать всё, в чем нуждаются маленькие Кришны. Когда подрастет, ему уже гопи подавай и т.д. Но если будете просто любить, то так и останется у вас Кришна голодный навеки. Родители любят детей практически, а не одними чувствами. Мы должны стать совершенным слугой, а не просто романтическим воздыхателем, прославляющим свою собственную любовь к Кришне. Накормите Кришну маслом и он сам вас прославит. А про свою любовь что толкуу кричать на перекрестках. Делать дело нужно. У Кришны много работы.

И еще разик ваша цитата _"благодаря своим удивительным качествам он делает счастливыми и удовлетворенными всех своих преданных."_ Обратите внимание -  Кришна делает не всех счастливыми и удовлетворенными, а только своих преданных. И делает он это не просто так, я служение ему делает их счастливыми и удовлетворенными. Это очевидно как божий день, если вы видите что такое счастье и удовлетворение. Если же для вас это просто слова, и вам непонятно, откуда берется счастье и удовлетворение и какова их природа,
тогда вот и возникают подобные казусы, что как вы пишете "делает всех счастливыми своими качествами". Это нонсенс, увы. Это опять вас выдает.

Впрочем я подустал уже с вами спорить, вот и замечание делают. Это спор ничего не дает, я вам благодарен за беседу, она мне в очередной раз доказала, что знание невозможно просто влить куда-то. За него нужно платить и далеко не у всех есть чем заплатить.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Не хтелось влезать в ваш милый диалог, однако не люблю когда люди, вроде как занимающиеся одним и тем же делом, слегка конфликтуют  Врпочем вероятнее всего это не конфликт, а определенная бхава взаимоотношений  И если это так, тогда простите...
> Может быть вас несколько примирит тот факт, что вы говорите немного о разных "Кришнах": ибо Кришна из "Бхагавад Гиты" - это Васудева Кришна, Гопал же Кришна, любви Которого хватит на всех и даже еще останется - это Кришна из десятой Песни "Бхагаватам", никогда не покидающий Вриндавана.
> Ну просто настроение немного разное...


У кого что болит, тот о том и говорит. Кому не хватает любви, говорят о любви. Это понятно. Только вывод они делают неверный, что раз им не хватает любви, то любовь это самое главное. Главное правильная деятельность.

Это всё равно как если бы голодный сделал вывод, что сытость это самое главное в жизни. Ну просто он голодный, вот поэтому такой и вывод. В его положении голод это самое главное. Но, что интересно, если он будет просто пытаться украсть еду, то так и останется голодным. Ему нужно заслужить еду. То есть послужить. То есть, смотрите, для голодного самое главное - голод, но выход из этого положения - через служение, а сытость будет следствием служения, а не следствием сосредоточения на своем голоде.

Это большая разница, т.к. означает разное сосредоточение сознания. Голодный сосредоточен на том, чтобы потреблять, а по настоящему сытый на том, чтобы служить. Именно поэтому он сыт, и именно поэтому голодный голоден. Именно поэтому те, кто не хотят служить, говорят вначале о любви, что им её так не хватает. Если бы они были сыты любовью, то говорили бы о служении, т.к. видели бы, что служение - источник всего блага, в том числе и любви. 

Любовь, это всего лишь одно из благ, может быть наивысшее из благ, но всё таки это благо и его можно потреблять, и таким образом деградировать. Но Кришна, он всеблагой, но он не благо. Он источник благ, но сам он выше благ и лучше благ. И поэтому Кришна - источник спасения, а не блага, которые из него исходят. Блага легко соблазняют нас и мы падаем, но Кришна всегда только спасает.

Мы так слабы и зависимы, нам очень нужны блага, нам очень нужна любовь и всё остальное, и поэтому нам так нужен Кришна. Но все таки, крайне важно - если мы сосредоточимся на этих благах, в том числе и на любви, то мы падем. Если же мы сосредоточимся на Кришне, то не падем никогда. Поэтому Кришна и говорит везде - служи МНЕ, сосредоточься на мне. Он никогда не говорит сосредоточиться на любви, ибо такой совет был бы подобен подножке.

И очень тяжело отличить любовь от Кришны, и Кришна в сердце и любовь в сердце. Мы часто не видим разницы и поэтому путаем. Поэтому мы должны в первую очередь заботиться о благе тех, кому мы служим и о благе Кришны. Сам Кришна учит этому. Служи мне, говорит он. Служи моим преданным. Так ты не падешь. Из этого следует необходимость отличать Кришну от его слуг. Это важнейшее качество преданного, т.к. и преданные и Кришна почти одинаково ослепительны, но Кришне можно только служить, а преданным можно и служить и наслаждаться ими (что является источником падения).

Если человек не различает Кришну от любви, то он не может служить Кришне, а будет склонен наслаждаться. Такой неутешительный вывод.

Если будешь озабочен своим благом, даже любовью, это уже падение.

Я вам это говорю потому что вы тоже вперед говорите о любви, а не о служении. И таким образом ничего не выйдет. Когда говорят о любви - всегда означает желание наслаждаться любовью, а наслаждение - это вожделение - враг любви и живого существа.

Нужно искать Кришну, а не любовь, это реальный выход. Любови будет достаточно, чтобы перестать о ней говорить. Обратите внимание на Гопи, они не говорят о любви, они говорят о Кришне. Это верно подано в писаниях.

Насчет нашего конфликта или бхавы взаимоотношений, тут всё просто. Недостаточно голодному говорить слова. Его нужно накормить реально. Вот это будет аргумент. Покуда такого аргумента нет, голодный остаются голодными и поэтому споры не заканчиваются. Короче говоря, аргументами сыт не будешь  :smilies: . Нужно реальное служение Кришне.

Поэтому Бхактивинод и говорит, что вайшнавы не занимаются спорами, т.к. спорами сыт не будешь. И что нужно преодолеть эту склонность искать удовлетворение в спорах, а просто служить Кришне, ибо только это служение является неиссякаемым источником счастья и удовлетворения.

Для себя я сделал такой вывод из этих споров, если человек склонен спорить, то дальше лучше не продолжать, т.к. спор ему нужен не как источник знания, а как источник удовлетворения. И если продолжать спорить, то просто отнимаем его время и свое время, которое на вес золота, т.к. можно было бы потратить его на служение.

----------

